# January 1 2015, 100 Day No Buy Challenge



## Kristine Walker (Nov 15, 2014)

I have decided that on January 1st, 2015 that I will undertake a 100 day no-buy challenge.  My stash is monstrous, it needs to be used, and I need to stop the mentality of "saving it for something special".  My Momma and Ninny always saved things for something special, when Ninny died all her nicest things were untouched, unused. My Momma is bedridden and disabled, this year I am going to use her best china, crystal, and silver for the holidays.  They have never been used since purchased back in 1962, two years before I was born!

  This stops with me. I am special enough to use my nice things. I will not worry about "messing it up", makeup is meant to be used, not treated as a genuine Faberge egg for Pete's sake!  I've started using my best perfumes on a daily basis already and it makes me so happy!

  My rules will be:

1.No beauty/makeup purchases whatsoever for 100 days, commencing on Jan 1, 2015

2.  Current subscriptions can be kept, but no new subs can be added.

3. Can participate in Circular Swaps or Secret Exchanges

4. Can only purchase basic hygiene items, toothpaste, deodorant, Cetaphil Cleanser when they run out.

5. Use things from my stash daily, even if I am just staying at home.

  I would love to have company and friends on this journey. Whether you want to do the challenge, or just give support, I hope people will join this thread.

If you want to be in the challenge, please pledge yourself!


----------



## recklesslysober (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in! With one caveat: my birthday is in February and I already have one item in mind that I want to buy myself.

I totally agree about using your favorite things. We got china as a gift and we use it as our everyday dishes! It helps that we're both somewhat minimalist at heart but we also would rather spend our lives using things we love, not hoarding it for special events. Every day should be as special as you can make it.

I downsized my stash big time and I only kept the best of each category. I get to use what I love every day and that's the goal.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 15, 2014)

Kristine I am in! I really want to do this.  I've been having a really rough go of things since the fall of 2012 and I definitely turned to shopping as a compulsive habit and it has to stop. I also need to use up what I have so that I have more room for indie products that I'm getting into! My rules will be: 

1. No purchases starting Jan 1st. The 100th day of the year is Friday, April 10th.  This means no purchases until after Easter! 

2. I have no subs now and I can't pick any up. 

3. I can participate in an exchange group if it pops up and I stick near the limit.

4. I can buy essentials once I've used up all the things in that category I already have.

5. No exceptions. Not even for limited editions or seasonal collections or nail polish. 

Go team!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to say I think its so awesome you are deciding to use things instead of saving them for special events. I too struggle with the same thing and occasionally feel guilty if I use something I think I should be saving for a special occasion. I am trying to get out of that mentality and just use things I have  and be happy. I will follow along this thread. I want to do a no buy but my birthday is in March. Well let see what happens.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to join this! In 2013 I had a huge exam for my phd program and as a destresser and break from studying, I started buying makeup. And after passing the exam I just kept buying and buying! Now, I have limited space but I keep buying. So I would like to join this challenge to clear my stash and save some money.

My rules:

1. No beauty purchases starting January 1st

2. I occasionally sub to birchbox if there's a good promo. I can continue that but only 1 box a month.

3. I can participate in circular swaps and gift exchanges but I must stick to the limit (trading and birchbox points don't count)

4. I can buy essentials as long as I don't have any in my stash


----------



## saku (Nov 15, 2014)

i'm subbing! i'll think about what my goals for 2015 would be.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2014)

This is an amazing idea.  I too know the struggle when I got Paul &amp; Joe makeup and haven't touched most of it because I don't want to "ruin" it, which is so silly because I paid a pretty penny for the stuff! I've made an effort to use it more but I could still do better.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

I totally LOVE this, I'm in 100%! This will help me save more money for our family vacation, my husband's still trying to decide where to take us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My rules:

1. I will buy NO makeup or bath products (aside from foundation or concealer when needed, everything else is well stocked).

2. I am currently subscribed to 4 mainstream subscription boxes, and 4 indie subscription boxes, I will not subscribe to anymore. You see where my major stash comes from now...

3. If I join a swap/exchange group I have to stick to the stated budget, and not go over.

4. I will also be more hardcore on my couponing again to help save money for the family in ALL areas. I've kinda slacked since the holidays set in.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2014)

I will go in too!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 15, 2014)

I am definitely in on this! 

Goals:


No cosmetic purchases whatsoever for 100 days
No new subs - I can keep subs that I am already subscribed to, but I need to skip the subs if I don't love the items (i.e. Julep) and maybe even eliminate some subs.
Only purchase hygiene items that I truly need such as toothpaste and deodorant, etc.
Thanks for thinking of this...I'm excited to give it a try. I've only been minimally successful at a no-buy in one month, so this will definitely be a challenge.


----------



## kyxli (Nov 15, 2014)

This looks awesome, good luck to everyone participating!

I don't know if I could do this personally, but I do really like the point @@Kristine Walker made that nice things should be used, instead of saved. I definitely have the tendency to save my nicer makeup and focus on using some of the older makeup that I want out of my collection. I've realized that by doing this, my nicer stuff never gets used, and only sits there, getting old, so I'm going to make a bigger effort to destash the items I don't truly love, in order to be able to use my nice things without guilt.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 15, 2014)

Bravo @@Kristine Walker!!

Good luck to everyone participating too.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 15, 2014)

This is a great idea, and I'm going to think seriously about whether I can stick to this or not. 

I really like your points about actually using the things we have rather than saving them for something special. It's so pointless to just let makeup/perfume/body care/whatever sit and wait.


----------



## miss lawson (Nov 15, 2014)

Kristine, you can count me in! Everything you said about saving nice items instead of using them really struck a chord with me. It's something that I do a lot now and I think during this challenge, I'm going to really try to break that bad habit. As a matter of fact, I just went and pulled out my coveted Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick and I'm wearing it right now. I've been holding onto it for too long, telling myself I'll wear it on special occasions, well, I'm done doing that! Life is a special occasion, we're all amazing goddesses, we deserve to use the nice and fancy on a daily basis. Anyway, here are my goals:


No makeup purchases unless I run out of something and there are no backups. Given the size of my collection, I doubt that'll happen.
Only can purchase essentials if I'm all out of backups - the only things I can see that happening with are things like toothpaste and deodorant, so nothing 'fun'.
No subscription boxes. I've subscribed to Birchbox and Ipsy during low and no buys in the past, because I get in my head it didn't count or something. Well, it does count and I do not need any more samples.
Do a Project Pan during that time. I haven't decided how many items there will be or what it'll consist of - maybe an 'Eight By Easter' sort of thing?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree, every day is a special occasion. Life is just too short to think otherwise. 

I'm also going to pick a project pan for this challenge...I'm so excited!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 15, 2014)

It warms my heart so much to read all the replies! Thanks and big hugs to each and every one of you. I know that with mutual support and empathy  we can do this thing!


----------



## annatomical (Nov 15, 2014)

I wish I had the discipline and self control to stick to a beauty/cosmetics no-buy for 100 days.  For those of you who do and those who are attempting to - you have my respect and encouragement!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2014)

I love this idea! I'll have to decide on my goals - and I'll need you ladies to keep me in line. I have some serious money goals for 2015 and buying more makeup isn't going to help with that!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm not sure I can stick to a true no-buy for 100 days, or that it is helpful for me to do so (I tend to be the type that if I limit something, I'll be good about doing so, but then just go totally crazy once I allow myself to do it again--applies to all things--buying, dieting, etc.). But I love the sentiment behind it and do want to do something kind of difficult to kick off 2015!! Maybe it will be a tight budget combined with a January no-buy? Need to think about it. But yay team!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok I'm in. I may edit this a bit but my rules:

1. No buy will end at 100 days OR sephora chic week, whichever comes first. I know chic week is usually early April so if I do well up until that point I get to shop the sale.

2. I can keep existing subs (only 2) but no new ones. I'm ordering a memebox bundle in December, I can keep that. If I can somehow sang a GDE OTM 3 month in December, I can keep that.

4. NO. MAKEUP. The only thing I can realistically see myself running out of is lower lash mascara and primer. I can buy those, that's it.

5. Body/skin care/candle rules are TBD based on some stuff I have pending yet this year and what I get for Christmas gifts.

6. I can spend any gift cards I get for Christmas but no OOP money for overages.

7. I can participate in any swaps/exchanges that pop up but I must spend no more than ten dollars over the limit, no including stuff for myself, and all free samples included in orders for a swap must go to my swap buddy (I'm doing this both for money goals, but more for declutter goals too).

Edit: I so love what you guys are saying about "saving stuff". I am extremely guilty of this too, and let's be real my life doesn't have enough "super special" occasions to use all the crap I have. I've been trying to pick out 5 samples a week to use and force myself to use them and that's helping work down the stash too. So I'll keep that up.


----------



## Huds (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in! I was planning a replacement only no buy for the majority of 2015, but I doubt I will need to replace anything in the first months. I also want to challenge all of you to not run out the days after christmas and buy a ton of stuff in the sales as a pre no buy haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Finish eight by easter sounds like a great idea btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 16, 2014)

@Huds  Reminds me of the "last" binge before starting a diet.

ETA: I think I will use the time after Christmas and before New Years Eve to sort out my entire hoard. Anything crusty, musty, dusty, or otherwise old enough to be a possible health hazard, must be trashed. My exception will be powder products since they last forever for me.

  I think doing a clean-out will help me be more focused and organized during the No-Buy Challenge.


----------



## saku (Nov 16, 2014)

i've sorted out all my stuff, and i'm literally giving away hundreds of makeup and beauty items. i still have a lot - but not too much anymore, and it's good! i've been putting all of our expenses (normal living expenses, which is not a lot; but also gift expenses, which is a lot) in my credit card for a couple of months now (except rent), so that we can have cash for our trip (which is in 3 weeks, i've packed 2 out of our 4 check in bags already, 50 lbs each!) so far we've raised about 2.5K. but that also means credit card debt (thankfully, i'm not paying interest til may 2015). my first goal is to pay off that debt before spending again. i have things i legitimately 'need', like a pair of booties - my only pair broke (anyone know how to reshape a misshapen leather booties? the toe part is all bent and it won't straighten out. i think it got wet.). but cc debt is the priority. my goal is to have everything paid for by feb 15, and this is totally doable as long as i don't binge-spend again. my goal would then be to not spend any money shopping until feb 15. i'm gonna even try to start this no-buy today. i'm done buying gifts, and really, it won't fit in our luggage anymore. and personal stuff, well we all don't need any more, do we? 

so yeah, again, my goal is no buy until feb 15, until all my cc debt is paid for. sorry for the long preface. haha. but that was my thought process. i will definitely consider no-buy-ing until after that to complete the 100 days. but baby steps..


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 16, 2014)

My sorting will be into three piles, 1.Trash   2.Keep   3.Circular Swap/Exchange.  I'm starting to get really excited at the prospect!


----------



## miss lawson (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know if any you ladies would be interested in doing this with me, but I'm going to be doing minimalistbeauty's 33 days of Decluttering 100 items. The goal is to get rid of 3 items every day that you'll either sell, give away, or trash, and by the end of the challenge, you'll have cleared out 100 things - it's a slow way to declutter that doesn't feel overwhelming.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 16, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> I don't know if any you ladies would be interested in doing this with me, but I'm going to be doing minimalistbeauty's 33 days of Decluttering 100 items. The goal is to get rid of 3 items every day that you'll either sell, give away, or trash, and by the end of the challenge, you'll have cleared out 100 things - it's a slow way to declutter that doesn't feel overwhelming.


This sounds like such a great idea! When are you starting? Are you de-cluttering anything and everything or just beauty and cosmetic items? Maybe there should be a thread so we can post our 3 items everyday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss lawson (Nov 16, 2014)

SassyPeach said:


> This sounds like such a great idea! When are you starting? Are you de-cluttering anything and everything or just beauty and cosmetic items? Maybe there should be a thread so we can post our 3 items everyday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I started a new thread for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm starting this off today, since I'm really excited and my home is in dire need of decluttering.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 16, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> I started a new thread for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm starting this off today, since I'm really excited and my home is in dire need of decluttering.


Awesome! I will be joining you for sure... my home is also in need of de-cluttering big time. Off to purge some items.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm in too. Love this idea!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My rules will be:

1) No purchases of make up, skin care, body care or perfume can be made after January 1st. The only exception will be my birthday (which is in January) as I have set aside $100 for myself to purchase whatever I want. The end of the 100 days will then be pushed to Saturday, April 11th for me.

2) Try to use up as many perfume and skin care samples as possible - I will be shooting for 3 per week.

3) I can keep my existing subscription to Ipsy and since I have no interest in subscribing to anything else, that won't be a problem.

4) Do a project pan from January 1st until March 31st where I will challenged myself to use up 20 items which will consist of 10 make up and 10 skin/body care products.

5) Use at least one product a week that I have been "saving". I agree with everything that has been said about this! For some reason I buy limited edition or "fancy" products then just use them for special occasions or don't use them at all cause I'm afraid they will run out... which is ridiculous! This is going to change. 

I'm very excited to start this challenge.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in! Here are my rules for now:

-Atttempt the 100-day no-buy... I may rethink this and allow myself a $20/month budget

-Continue following along with the Project Pan thread and posting my progress

-I have two prepaid subs, so those will keep me occupied with some new items

-Use up my insane sample stash; I will aim to use at least 3 each week

Woo! I'm excited to start.


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 17, 2014)

I want to be in on this. It is going to take a lot of mental power to get through the 100 day no buy, but I really want to save money for less products and more experience-type activities.

My rules:

1. No makeup purchase, replacement only with skincare, and only when I am out of samples to use

2. No new sub boxes, can keep birchbox and popsugar if there are good deals and I like the spoilers

3. Reduce the number of products I have in anticipation of moving next year, Use them up, Trash, Swap, Sell when appropriate

Will report back on how I am doing periodically.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 17, 2014)

If you can muster up the courage to put all of your foils in a ziploc bag and either donate them somewhere or just plain throw them away...I highly suggest it! I threw away a bag of foils the other week and I can't say I regret it at one bit. Honestly I would never take foils to use traveling and one use isn't enough for me to make a purchase decision, so away they went. (Unless they would help your willpower getting through 100 days! I just think it was a good de-stash method for me.)


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 17, 2014)

I am totally joining! I posted on the project pan thread about basically doing a 365 project pan for next year as well as a no/low-buy, but what you wrote hit home SO closely! We invest in these nice things and then never touch them...that doesn't seem right. So I will also join in making more of an effort. Here's a few things:

1. Paint my nails, while giving them a day between paint jobs to get some oxygen. I have like 80+ nail polish bottles of colors I LOVE. Guess who hasn't painted her nails for ages? first time in months was a week ago. So the goal is to get some use out of those nail polish items.

2. Along with my no/low buy, a goal next year is to actually use my nicer items. I have some beautiful palettes and items gifted to me by my hubby that I don't wear because of the "saving it for a special occasion" or even just "I'm project panning, so I can't incorporate these." Those things are silly and I don't want my husband's gifts to go to waste.

3. Do a weekly spa day for myself at home. Just something to pamper myself with and take more care of my well being. 

4. Do a no-buy. I had originally intended it to be a low buy but..honestly, I am pretty well stocked in all areas of the beauty and skincare categories. I think if I were to need to buy anything it would be shampoo or mascara (drugstore only) since I don't ever keep more than one or two mascaras and my hair/scalp only likes one shampoo, so it's not like I have a back pile of those. Everything else is officially forbidden to buy.

I will not be purging items, since I only got into makeup a bit over two years ago and none of my items smell funky or are off. I don't keep a lot of cream things. I'm much more of a powder makeup kinda gal, so right now there's nothing I need to toss (all things that needed to be tossed by this point have already exited my stash), which means no making myself excuses either of "oh, but i tossed this so I can buy this." -- I will toss/gift forward if something goes off or is not working on me, but honestly, I spent a TON of money on this stuff so I might as well enjoy it if they work well, instead of saving it for special occasions. I don't have anything in my collection that I don't like, so there's that.


----------



## miss lawson (Nov 17, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> If you can muster up the courage to put all of your foils in a ziploc bag and either donate them somewhere or just plain throw them away...I highly suggest it! I threw away a bag of foils the other week and I can't say I regret it at one bit. Honestly I would never take foils to use traveling and one use isn't enough for me to make a purchase decision, so away they went. (Unless they would help your willpower getting through 100 days! I just think it was a good de-stash method for me.)


That's a great idea! I think I'm going to go do that right now, since I think the women's shelter nearby can really use things like that. I'll take deluxe sizes with me when I travel, but the little foils are kind of a fuss and honestly, not worth the time and effort since you don't get much out of them anyway and there's not enough in there to really get a good idea of how the product works. I think I'll go ahead and toss in all of my little perfume vials as well since I never wear them.


----------



## saku (Nov 17, 2014)

i've recently sorted out all my foils, and i've been using them a lot more now! i put all the day moisturizers in a birchbox, and i haven't bought a new moisturizer yet (even though my clinique one is out). i've just been using one foil per day. i still have hundreds so no need to buy a new moisturizer yet. if the foil has more than enough product for a single use, i just use it on my hands. that way i don't have to store opened foils. this system works pretty well for me. i did the same thing for night creams, serums, masks, and eye creams.


----------



## samplegal (Nov 17, 2014)

As soon as I saw this thread, I knew I had to be in! 100 days just has such a good ring to it, and will certainly make me feel accomplished. I've lost control of myself these last couple of months with makeup spending, and really need to reign it in. I don't know why I feel like "I must have that". There are only so many days in a year, and realistically, with all the stuff I have I'll only get a chance to wear any new items a few times a year. I have to keep reminding myself that I only have one face!

It's also gotten to the point where a lot of skin care that I have stashed is starting to go bad, and it's bumming me out. Some of that stuff was really expensive! So to keep in line with the notion of not "saving" special things, I'm moving all my fancier items to the front of the line, and going to try to work through them next year. (Though I have so much it will probably take way longer than that.)

I don't really have a lot of rules for myself -- just no buying for 100 days! I do have Birchbox, Sample Society, and Popsugar (already prepaid), and that should be more than enough stuff. And occasionally I participate in the L'Oreal Consumer Testing Program, so I'm ok with getting the free stuff.

I can't imagine I will run out of anything. I even have like 10 deodorants in the wings, so won't even need that.

And I think I'll participate in the 33 days of decluttering too!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 17, 2014)

I would like to join as well! I've given away a bunch of stuff, so my collection is an okay size for me for right now. I still am buying things, though, and I don't want it to get out of hand again. 

My rules:

1. Buy only replacements (and only if they are something I actually need)

2. Cancel my one subscription in December

3. Participate in project panning

I'm also going to think about doing a pan that palette challenge in 2015.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 17, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I would like to join as well! I've given away a bunch of stuff, so my collection is an okay size for me for right now. I still am buying things, though, and I don't want it to get out of hand again.
> 
> My rules:
> 
> ...


I'm also doing a pan that palette challenge in 2015. What palette are you thinking of panning? I think I'm going to pan the original Urban Decay Naked palette.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 17, 2014)

SassyPeach said:


> I'm also doing a pan that palette challenge in 2015. What palette are you thinking of panning? I think I'm going to pan the original Urban Decay Naked palette.


I wanted to try something easy(ish), so I don't get discouraged. I was thinking maybe one of the naked basics palettes.


----------



## Jams53 (Nov 17, 2014)

I definitely need to join in on this! My collection is just.....ugh. I really don't need half the amount that I have. I don't even wear makeup every day (I work from home so there is really no point) and yet I have so much stuff!! I need to focus on using what I have and working through my stash and this will definitely help.

My rules:

1. I am allowed to keep my 2 subs (Birchbox and Starlooks but I'm on the fence about canceling Starlooks.)

2. I can buy replacements IF I do not have anything else in my stash to use (Only things I can see me needing are toner and eyebrow pencil because I only have 1 of each).

3. Start working through my stash (especially want to focus on my lippies....I have around 40 lip glosses and I don't even really like lip gloss :blush: ).

4. I want to focus on saving more money, so when I am tempted to buy something I think I'm going to take that money I would have spent and put it in my savings instead. Then I can also see how much money I would have normally spent. Hopefully that will open my eyes some more, too.

5. JUST DON'T BUY ANYTHING!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss lawson (Nov 17, 2014)

SassyPeach said:


> I'm also doing a pan that palette challenge in 2015. What palette are you thinking of panning? I think I'm going to pan the original Urban Decay Naked palette.


I'll join you! I was thinking of panning that exact palette. I've used it, but not that much. I was going to try and hit pan on every single shade, including the really dark ones that I don't wear all that often.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 17, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> I'll join you! I was thinking of panning that exact palette. I've used it, but not that much. I was going to try and hit pan on every single shade, including the really dark ones that I don't wear all that often.


Awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't used that palette much either so I really want to try and use up most of it, if not all, by the end of 2015. I tend to use the dark shades as liner. I don't think I would be able to use them up if I wasn't doing that.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 18, 2014)

I have gone off the wagon a bit, but I have been trying to pan the original Naked palette! There is pan in Virgin and Sin, with dips in a few other colors. I really love the palette, but I started to get bored, so I took a break to use my Vice palette. I think I will try to incorporate other shadows with it to keep me interested.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 18, 2014)

Since it looks like a lot of people are interested, should we start a Pan that Palette 2015 thread?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 18, 2014)

This should also be known as The Little Thread That Could! I'm so happy to see all the new ideas and threads spin-off from this. I've joined the new threads as well and am so grateful for the outpourings of ideas and energy.

 Onward and upward y'all!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm so excited for this. I'm already getting myself in this mindset! I almost made a purchase yesterday and I was like...NO stop it. You don't need to stock up if you're trying to cut down.  So glad I have a game plan!!


----------



## shy32 (Nov 22, 2014)

I must join in on this, there are so many wise and inspiring ideas on this thread I love it. I will start using my nicer things instead of saving them and go on a no buy starting at the beginning of year. Omg Wish Me Luck, I have no willpower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 22, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I must join in on this, there are so many wise and inspiring ideas on this thread I love it. I will start using my nicer things instead of saving them and go on a no buy starting at the beginning of year. Omg Wish Me Luck, I have no willpower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can do it! I know it's hard (my willpower isn't great either) but we are here to support each other and hopefully that will make the 100 days go by a little easier.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliciaKnits (Nov 23, 2014)

It's been a while since I've last posted here, even though I try to read/keep up at least weekly. And I've been using more makeup daily since I started my new job in July. I would love to join in the challenge, my goals are listed below:

1. Nail Polish - wear it at least daily. I have 11 bottles to use up, and then it's Zoya polish and maybe a few indies. No more commercial/mainstream products. I'm not sure how many I'll actually use up, but I need to at least use them more often.

2. BB samples - I only sub to BB, so my goal is to use up all of my samples. This would be items I've received since June of this year.

3. Can use any gift cards I receive, but can't go over limit of gift card by more than $10.

4. No buy, obviously, for the next 100 days. I really want to do a project 10 pan and a pan that pallette as well, and will document here (well, their respective threads) preferably weekly.

5. Buy replacement items only if I've used up the last item in that category. I know I will run out of primer, not sure about others.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 28, 2014)

I am totally in for this! Here are my rules for the 100 day no buy:

1. No makeup or skincare purchases except for true replacements.

2. I can keep or renew all existing subs. No new subs.

3. Gift exchanges are okay, but I have to stick close to the stated limit.

I will allow myself to do some stock up in after-Christmas sales as needed.

I'm also going to think about a project pan challenge as well.

I'm very excited about this!


----------



## kyxli (Nov 29, 2014)

With all the shopping I've been doing recently, I think I need to join this. I'm really not going to need to buy anything, so starting next year, these will be my rules:

- No makeup, perfume, body stuff, or skincare, at all.

- I can buy backups of shampoo and conditioner, if there's a good deal or GWP.

- I can subscribe to indie subs, but I have to evaluate whether I actually like the colors I'm getting each month, and whether it's worth it.

- No new mainstream subs. Birchbox is my only one right now, and I also have to give it up when my yearly sub expires.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 30, 2014)

I do believe that January will be my last Ipsy bag. I have plenty of other subs that make me happier, so I plan to leave Ipsy for good this time.

  I will keep:

  BB (year, already paid)

  PSMH ( 6 month already paid)

  Allure Sample Society (monthly, so I can drop it if it goes downhill)

  Walmart Beauty Box ($5 every season, good deal)

  Lip Factory (they are my #1 favorite)

    So the above subs and my most beloved CS and Secret Swaps will be plenty.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 30, 2014)

I am so ready. I got so much fun stuff but honestly between going a little nuts on Black Friday and secret Santa....I'm kind of shopped out. I get overwhelmed sometimes with new stuff, I feel like I have to try it. Then the stuff I got in yesterday doesn't get used.

I'm excited to actually use and play around with all my stuff!!

I'm sure this will last about 2 weeks once this starts, but I'm going into it with a good frame of mind!


----------



## acostakk (Nov 30, 2014)

After what I just did on the Ulta Cyber Monday sale.... I'm in.

My rules:

- stay off the Enablers thread. That's kinda self evident. I hate missing a good deal, better to just not know about it!

-hold onto any Christmas gift cards so I can think carefully about what I really want. Then at the end of the 100 days, I can go get it.

-I just stocked up on hair and skincare, so I really can't see myself needing anything other than maybe shaving cream and topcoat. Both of those are under $5, so if I actually run out, it's ok to get more (but I'm super bad at estimating how many uses I have left, so I really do have to be completely out first)

-make a list for every Target run and stick to it. No wandering around browsing. Get what is needed and run!

I think that's it. I'm glad to have company in this!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 30, 2014)

I am absolutely swimming in products... enough to last me years! I was also not very good during Black Friday/Cyber Monday. I am definitely going to join you guys for this no buy challenge. I may even try to see how long I can go without buying beauty items (beyond 100 days). I just really have to start using stuff up and not adding to the collection! I have a few pre-paid beauty subs that I will obviously keep, but no more! I can also participate in trades and circular swaps, but I will do my best to purge my collection and only trade for things I really want.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think I've determined my parameters for the first 100 days! Rules:


*NO makeup purchases for the first 100 days. *There should be no type of makeup that I will run out of*, so there will be no need to purchase anything. Originally I was worried about doing such a cold turkey challenge, but I really have SO much (and, of course, went a little overboard this holiday season) that I really have a need for nothing and have plenty to play with. Plus, I've included some other loose-ness below that will hopefully reduce the temptation. [*There is a chance I will run out of face powder or BB cream--if that happens, then a purchase can be made for a replacement, so long as all other samples are used up.]
*Only replacement purchases for skincare and hair care.* And I mean true replacements--no stocking up if there is a good sale, no buying just because there is a good GWP. I can only buy replacements for these items when a) I am completely out of full size AND sample products of that type and B) I have a &lt;2 week supply left.
*I have a $50 budget for bath and home products for the first 100 days.* I've been super in to scented bath and body products and candles lately. I'm going to try hard to use up my stash first, but if certain companies release seasonal products that I want to try, I don't want to have to miss them. I think allowing myself some leniency here will help the overall goal.
*I can keep my monthly Birchbox.* But no purchases with Birchbox points! I can also take one Julep box since I currently have one remaining prepaid. No adding additional subs. 
*No purchases on other makeup-related things. *That means brushes, makeup organizing trays, nail polish, etc. 
Other goals I have for this time frame:


*Start up another Project Pan in January.* I did one earlier this year (with some success!) and found it very motivating for not buying--I see how long it takes to finish things up!
*Track my spending on other items.* I'd like this to be an overall money-conscious period, so I'll be looking to keep other spending down as well.
*Get into a good weekly pamper routine. *I am pretty good about using my everyday makeup products, but a lot of things like face masks, hair treatments, etc. go unused. I'd like to establish a weekly routine that involves a face mask, hair mask, nail painting, and brush cleaning. I think that will be a nice ritual!
*Enjoy what I have; make a wishlist for what I want.* This is what it's all about right? I've totally fallen into the trap of wanting the newest product, next big color, etc. During this challenge, I'm going to try to acknowledge those cravings, not act on them, and instead write them down on a wishlist for when I decide to buy again. I'm hoping that I can really enjoy the products I have during this time and find some things I really love!


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in for the 100 day challenge! I need absolutely nothing. It's hard to pass up a good deal, but I'm still waiting on Hautelook &amp; Black Friday shipments from Sephora, Ulta, Urban Decay, and tarte to arrive - and that should be more than enough to play with for the next couple of months! I feel the worst about my Hautelook shipment - I can't even remember what I bought. Probably some crazy eyeshadow palettes that I can't even wear because I'm a professional woman that has no need for shimmery greens and blues in her daily life.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 2, 2014)

GUYS!!!! I'm super excited to say that I'm officially committing to join this 100-day No-Buy!!!! I will of course tweak the rules for my personal situation, but for the most part, it'll be a full-fledged no-buy!!!!! YEAH!!! I can't believe I'm actually excited about it, but somehow this thread here and all the responses in it are making it seem like a fun, bonding game!!! I just am so thankful for you all here, and for helping me stay on track!

First, my responses to some of the posts that spoke to me the most:



kaitlin1209 said:


> I agree, every day is a special occasion. *Life is just too short to think otherwise.*


Like one of our other makeuptalk members once said, "Life is too short to drink sh*itty tea". :lol:   I can't remember who said that, but it was priceless!!



usofjessamerica said:


> I love this idea! I'll have to decide on my goals - *and I'll need you ladies to keep me in line*.


I will need help being kept in line too. Do you ladies think you'd be interested in having an 'accountability partner'? I love posting in the threads and getting feedback, but it might also be really helpful to have a member set as our accountability partner who we PM every other day or so to check in. You could tell them how tough you want them to be on you or something. I hear it really helps.



bsquared said:


> 1. *No buy will end at 100 days OR sephora chic week, whichever comes first*. I know chic week is usually early April so if I do well up until that point I get to shop the sale.


Samesies. I know the only way I'll be able to get through this 100 days is if I have a light at the end of the tunnel, and 15% off is a pretty bright light. :sunshine:



jaylilee said:


> 1. *Paint my nails*, while giving them a day between paint jobs to get some oxygen. I have like 80+ nail polish bottles of colors I LOVE. Guess who hasn't painted her nails for ages? first time in months was a week ago. So the goal is to get some use out of those nail polish items.
> 
> 3. Do a *weekly spa day for myself at home*. Just something to pamper myself with and take more care of my well being.


I like these two ideas. It's weird, I don't have tons of nail polish, but I still have a lot by some standards. I never paint my nails, so it's like.... why did I even spend money on all these polishes?? I need to start using it!

And I love the idea of the weekly spa day- it'd help me relax and destress, I'd probably start looking forward to it, and I'd get to use up some of the specialty products that I normally wouldn't use on a daily basis! I think I'll make mine Sunday, the day of worship and rest!



Jams53 said:


> 2. I can buy *replacements IF* I do not have anything else in my stash to use (Only things I can see me needing are toner and eyebrow pencil because I only have 1 of each).
> 
> 4. I want to *focus on saving more money*, so when I am tempted to buy something I think I'm going to take that money I would have spent and put it in my savings instead. Then I can also see how much money I would have normally spent. Hopefully that will open my eyes some more, too.
> 
> 5. *JUST DON'T BUY ANYTHING!!!!*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love these three ideas- buying replacements of necessities, focusing on the idea of saving money, not just not spending, and then we all need to be reminded of this one: JUST DON'T BUY ANYTHING!!! Hahaha!



Kristine Walker said:


> This should also be known as The Little Thread That Could! *I'm so happy to see all the new ideas and threads spin-off from this*. I've joined the new threads as well and am so grateful for the outpourings of ideas and energy.
> 
> Onward and upward y'all!


Me too, all the little other thread ideas- the decluttering one, the 2015 pan palette project- all terrific ideas! I love having multiple areas to check in and be excited about!



kaitlin1209 said:


> I'm so excited for this. I'm already getting myself in this mindset! I almost made a purchase yesterday and I was like...NO stop it. You don't need to stock up if you're trying to cut down. * So glad I have a game plan!! *


So awesome! I think having all these plans and sharing going through that with others is really, really going to help me and all of us to be sucessful!



acostakk said:


> - *stay off the Enablers thread*. That's kinda self evident. I hate missing a good deal, better to just not know about it!
> 
> 
> -*make a list* for every Target run and stick to it. No wandering around browsing. Get what is needed and run!
> ...


I agree, I think staying out of some areas of this forum will really help. I think I'll add this and a few extras to my list of rules. Also, I think it's imperative for me to make lists when I go shopping anywhere, because I always, always pick up extra stuff. That stops NOW!



hsalt said:


> *Track my spending on other items.* I'd like this to be an overall money-conscious period, so I'll be looking to keep other spending down as well.
> *Get into a good weekly pamper routine. *I am pretty good about using my everyday makeup products, but a lot of things like face masks, hair treatments, etc. go unused. I'd like to establish a weekly routine that involves a face mask, hair mask, nail painting, and brush cleaning. I think that will be a nice ritual!
> *Enjoy what I have; make a wishlist for what I want.* This is what it's all about right? I've totally fallen into the trap of wanting the newest product, next big color, etc. During this challenge, I'm going to try to acknowledge those cravings, not act on them, and instead write them down on a wishlist for when I decide to buy again. I'm hoping that I can really enjoy the products I have during this time and find some things I really love!


I'm so glad you decided to join! Me too- I was really nervous about joining, but now I'm so excited!

I love your idea about tracking spending in all categories, not just beauty/makeup. I will make an effort to do this as well.

I like the ritual too, of the weekly pamper/spa day. I think it'll also help me seriously destress, and to kind of.... view myself as worthy of the use of those special products and time as well.

Also love the idea of delaying gratification by making a list and only buying when you're positive you really want it and will love it.

My rules for myself will come in another thread. This is just my joyful responses to this whole idea! :sunshine:


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 2, 2014)

I LOVE the accountability partner idea.

After this weekend's spending, I've got that "I should never spend money on makeup for the rest of my life" feeling. I want to participate, but I know how sneaky I get about "oh, I didn't really need to be on a low buy in the first place, it was just an experiment" or "oh, but this is actually my favorite lipstick in the entire world so it's super important that I get it when it's on sale" or whatever I come up with.

I'm trying to think of what sorts of things I'll pretend I need to buy. I am 100% certain I have more than a year's supply of:


eyeshadow,
foundation,
blush,
mascara,
eye primer,
face primer,
lip liner,
lip stick,
liquid lipstick,
lip gloss,
hand lotion,
nail polish,
perfume,
shampoo,
hair masks,
hair oil,
body/hand SPF,
hair spray,
hair protector,
cleansing oil,
face scrubs,
brow pomade
retinoid (retinal? retin? whatever) treatment
Possibly less than a year but it will take many months to know for sure:


body lotion,
facial serum or emulsion,
sleeping mask,
concealer
make up wipes
Definitely less than a year's worth:


BHA exfoliant,
facial toner,
facial SPF,
dry shampoo
brow pencil

What else even is there?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anyone else here think like I do, by the way? In that I need to make a huge shopping list before a no-buy, and then cross everything off because I already have something that will work?

Edit: Or am I being weird and unhelpful? I can see how a giant shopping list in a no-buy forum might be counter-productive....


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 2, 2014)

So I went through my debit transactions and added up how much I spent in the following categories in November and October: groceries, drugstore, fast food/restaurants, gasoline, bills (not credit cards or anything, just utilities), and wasteful spending (makeup and other stuff I don't actually need.)  There's really no getting around calling it what it is!  Then I am also keeping a running tally of my credit balances I want paid off by June.

I carry my planner with me everywhere I go in my purse, and there was a handy page I could put all of this on. Keeping track of my spending will reinforce this no buy for sure.


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 2, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So I went through my debit transactions and added up how much I spent in the following categories in November and October: groceries, drugstore, fast food/restaurants, gasoline, bills (not credit cards or anything, just utilities), and wasteful spending (makeup and other stuff I don't actually need.) There's really no getting around calling it what it is! Then I am also keeping a running tally of my credit balances I want paid off by June.
> 
> I carry my planner with me everywhere I go in my purse, and there was a handy page I could put all of this on. Keeping track of my spending will reinforce this no buy for sure.


I love the idea of keeping track of everything in your planner. I also carry my planner everywhere and can use the pages in the back for notes. I just ordered my 2015 planner so once that comes in I'll start my spending list.

I also use mint.com to track things- you can add categories and easily sort and calculate how much you've spent in each category


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 2, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> GUYS!!!! I'm super excited to say that I'm officially committing to join this 100-day No-Buy!!!! I will of course tweak the rules for my personal situation, but for the most part, it'll be a full-fledged no-buy!!!!! YEAH!!! I can't believe I'm actually excited about it, but somehow this thread here and all the responses in it are making it seem like a fun, bonding game!!! I just am so thankful for you all here, and for helping me stay on track!
> 
> I'm so glad you decided to join! Me too- I was really nervous about joining, but now I'm so excited!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you are joining! I think this is going to be a great group and support network for a tough 100 days!!



TooMuchElectric said:


> Does anyone else here think like I do, by the way? In that I need to make a huge shopping list before a no-buy, and then cross everything off because I already have something that will work?
> 
> Edit: Or am I being weird and unhelpful? I can see how a giant shopping list in a no-buy forum might be counter-productive....


I'm not totally sure I'm following, but I do like to have a sense of my inventory and think of things that I might need to replace before I go into a no-buy just to know what "exceptions" I'll have (and then make myself hold true to my rule--no buying unless it is a true, necessary replacement! E.g. shampoo, skincare, etc.). I actually don't like to "stock up" on those necessities before I start my no-buy because I like having an excuse to make a purchase...which is bad to admit!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 3, 2014)

I've tried to use Mint before and I just don't like it. I think I'm just better with paper in front of me and manually keeping track of things. 

Progress today: I'm going through and unfollowing a bunch of threads (Sephora, Enablers, etc.) in preparation.  Although it's really going to be the indie brands that kill me.


----------



## samplegal (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm trying to mentally steel myself against the temptations I anticipate will come up in those 100 days: Target boxes, L'OcciBox, Allure Seasonal Box. Spring collections. Sephora points, and offers. Great GWP.

I'll just remind myself that there are great things popping up ALL YEAR LONG. They literally NEVER END. I don't have to do EVERY SINGLE good deal. If I really want something, I'll jot it down on a wishlist, and if it's still available after 100 days, and I still am thinking about it, I'll get it.

I really want to harness as much feeling of commitment as I can muster.

Now we wait.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 4, 2014)

@@samplegal I like what you said about how the offers/sales really never end. I need to keep that firmly in mind to understand that no, I'm not really missing out on anything. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 5, 2014)

I finally have my rules ready!!! Be warned, this is going to be super duper long!





*Rules: *No-Buy for Personal Items from January 1st until April 10th (or during Sephora’s Chic Week if it happens before the 100th day (expected to be sometime in early April)).

*Includes:* Anything I’d get personal use out of that isn’t a necessity.



Spoiler



Makeup, skincare, haircare, nail polish, self-pampering items, body care items, jewelry, treats or snacks (excluding ones I bake myself), clothing, shoes (excluding running shoes), beauty tools such as brushes, clippers, and hair ties, music, movies, DVDs, toys, stationery, books, coffee or tea, beer/wine, dinner out, or anything I would get personal use out of, etc.

Just to be clear ( I know I’ll try to trick myself later) this does not include the following categories: gas, healthcare- prescriptions and appointments only-, vet costs, bills, or food. The miscellaneous category in your budget is the tricky one, the devil is in the details. Same for food- junk food is going to be part of this.


No overspending in other categories to compensate. Basically, spending only what I need in this 100-day challenge, nothing to make me feel better, nothing I want.

*More detailed rules:*


Do not, under any circumstances, visit the following: Sephora.com, Ulta.com,


Spoiler



Beauty.com, Dermstore.com, Makeuptalkforums: Shopping sub-forum, or other forums or blogs. Not even to play ‘cart roulette’. Avoid ‘hauls’ and product reviews.





Participate at least weekly in the following threads: 100-day No-buy thread,


Spoiler



Monthly no-buy support threads, Pan that palette 2015, the Monday club, Taking Inventory, 33 Days of Decluttering, Official Used it Up thread, I hit pan on thread, and start a ‘weekly look’ thread.





Make a list when shopping, and buy only what is on the list. Also set a goal for how much I’m willing to spend.


Spoiler



If have a set goal, make sure to buy giftcards and don’t go over the amount (Kroger, Walmart, Target, Gas stations, Sephora, Ulta, TJMaxx, Gap, etc.) Use ‘giftcard granny’ for deals on giftcards.





*Only exceptions allowed: *


May purchase up to a $25 Sephora item in January (my birthday month), using $17 store credit.


Spoiler



Plan to get the Anastasia brow brush #12



May buy movie ticket or restaurant meal only if going with friends. No snacks, appetizers, dessert, or drinks. Water only.


May buy gifts for friends/family for birthdays and other occasions.


May make 2 small (&lt; $25) purchases on organizational items.


May buy replacement necessities only: skincare, hair conditioner, concealer, hand cream.


Spoiler



(I expect to need to replace: cleanser, toner, exfoliant, vitamin c treatment, retinol treatment, acne treatment, spf, moisturizer, facial mist, hair conditioner, hand cream, cuticle oil, toothpaste, cotton face pads, feminine pads, body moisturizer, scented candle for bedroom, cold sore treatment, lip balm, sunglasses, eyeglasses with updated prescription, running shoes.)




*Obtaining new products:*


This can only be done through the following venues: swaps, trades, free samples,


Spoiler



dumpster diving, garage sales or thrift stores, profit from selling any belongings.


That’s it. No buying anything. Hence, the no buy.



I can obtain new products by purchasing, but only through selling my other unwanted ones. Can sell on ebay, blog sale, and makeuptalk forum. Any $ I make from those sales are fair game.


If purchase online for necessity replacements, make sure to use Ebates or Mr. Rebates, plus search for coupons on RetailMeNot.


Regularly request samples from companies, especially in the search for HG spf, eye cream, and hand cream. This will hopefully keep my need for spending and getting new packages down.


*Positive reinforcement:*


Every 10 days can have a mini celebration for getting 1/10 th of the way closer! Not sure what this will be yet. Not making a purchase, but maybe something… like, well, not sure! Any ideas?

*Other parts of my game plan:*


Use up products: Nail polish, perfume, eyeshadow. Create go-to looks. Play with your makeup so you are familiar with it and know how to make yourself look good.


Get an *accountability partner* and check in several times a week through PM. Requesting ‘tough love’ partner. *Anyone in?*



Weekly spa day on Sundays to destress, use up products, and pamper myself.


Get obsessed about saving money again:


Spoiler



Go to MAGFED bank party in January, read GetRichSlowy, TheSimpleDollar, and The Non-consumer Advocate blogs. Keep up with Mint.com and my online bank account. Also regularly check on credit score and on investments. Use Mint.com to track spending and use your spreadsheet budget. Also, consider doing envelope method again, this time paying more attention.



Also focus on other goals: reading, quitting bad habits, writing,


Spoiler



visiting, DIYing, excercising, enjoying life!



Give to a charity monthly-


Spoiler



can pick a new charity every month. Start out small, with $10 a month. Keep up with Kiva again!





*Things to keep in mind:*


Don’t break your rules- don’t trick yourself into having a exception that you ‘forgot’ to add into the rules.


[SIZE=11pt]Remember: That purchasing __________ (fill in the blank with whatever you’re lusting after) will not change your life. It won’t even make your day better. It won’t up your game. It won’t elevate your beauty routine. It won’t make you more of a lady, more put-together, more yourself, more beautiful. It’s just another thing out of the countless things you’ve tried. You’re still the same you.             [/SIZE]


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 6, 2014)

@@eastofthesun - very well thought out post! I love your process how you've documented everything and I think I will incorporate a lot of what you've come up with.


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a brilliant idea! I'm in. I have so much stuff, and even more stuff that I bought in the recent sales that have yet to arrive. I do the same "I'll use this for a special occasion" thing as well, which is pointless as I rarely ever go out and makeup products expire anyway. Plus, I need to start saving money to help pay for school, and I just got 5 packages from the mail man, I think this proves I need help. 

My Rules

Starting January 1st I will not make any more beauty (including perfume) purchases until April 10th

1. I can exchange equal value subs (ex: if I cancel both Birchbox and Ipsy, I could take on Glossybox)

2. I can replace HGs and staple products (moisturizer, Hourglass Eyeliner) when they run out

3. Swaps and exchanges are okay

4. Christmas gift cards can be spent, allowing up to 2$ for tax overage

I'm pretty wishy washy about my concealers though, because I'm still searching for a good one, but I have a lot. But 100 days is livable, and it will be good to use them up.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 8, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> @@eastofthesun - very well thought out post! I love your process how you've documented everything and I think I will incorporate a lot of what you've come up with.


Thanks, @@jesemiaud ! I wrote it out in a Microsoft Word document on my computer, added and edited it a few days, then posted it! I am really excited about this 100 day no buy! I think since we're all in it together and are all starting and ending at the same time, we can all really support each other like never before!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm in.

At this point, my rules are:


replacements only. Don't worry about sales for these 100 days, because buying 2 things full price is soooo much better than buying a bunch of things I don't need on sale.
BeautyDNA is okay to keep.
Birchbox is prepaid, so that's okay. No add-ons. No purchases. Points last a year, so there's no rush.
Julep: Only if it's $2.50 or less per polish. If Pippa comes out of retirement I may purchase that. I'm undecided on my rules about the monthly box. I have two skippable accounts and over a month's worth of points on each account so this doesn't seem like a big risk.
No other subs.
Not even Memebox. Not even indies.
I can use my Ulta birthday coupon (on konjac sponges) and my two $5 off $10 coupons (on acetone and cotton balls).
No-buy forum is the only section of MUT that I'm allowed to look at.
I'm having a moment of "dude I can _totally _do a whole-year no-buy" and I'm trying to fashion that enthusiasm into something less likely to fail.


----------



## kira685 (Dec 10, 2014)

what a great idea! I hope I can make it through the 100 days, I'm pretty sure I don't need to buy anything at all, even the basics... recently I've been trying to swap for the things I know I'm low on so I don't have to buy them and that has been going reasonably well for me since I'm also clearing out items I won't be using at the same time. but one of my stress coping mechanisms is to treat myself, so I need to reel that in.. my financial situation is just really ridiculous right now. i need a new job or a housemate!

my rules for myself are:    



Spoiler




absolutely no make up purchases. I can't think of anything I would need before April 10 since I already have more than I know what do to with, as I learned while doing some major overhaul and reflecting the last few months. I've been working my way through my eyeshadows and tossing anything that's too old and dry to be worth keeping. I've realized that my favorite eye looks are always neutral, so realistically, i don't need more than 1 good palette anyway. I've learned that I never like any type of lipgloss, and always reach for my matte lipsticks over anything else. paying attention to what i actually use and enjoy has made such a difference in my impulse purchases, and so much easier to justify letting go of subscriptions since I am picky and usually better off not collecting samples I'm just going to swap anyway. I can't afford that! 


skincare is a somewhat new area for me to focus on - I had horrible skin in my teens and did put effort into taking care of it then, but it was always just rx products. Once my skin cleared up, I ended up with a really basic routine of just washing, toning and moisturizing, with perhaps a spot treatment if necessary and a weekly face mask. when I started getting subs in my late 20s and new types of serums, and now learning about asian beauty regimens, I've incorporated more products to help with aging skin. I think I may allow myself to get a memebox or two during the 100 days, and perhaps some sheet masks if there's a good deal on TK or RRS. I'll give myself a $50 limit for TK or RRS if that happens to be the case, just so my order is worth it. I don't think I'll need much more beyond sheet masks as I have enough rinse off masks to last the year. Ideally, even if I run out, I won't order more yet and instead focus on finishing the rinse off masks. I will try to swap rather than purchase if I think I'm running out of anything else - sunscreen would be the only thing I can think of since I don't really have any backups in my stash right now.
​


hair products are something I definitely don't think I'll need to purchase.  I have a basket of the various samples I like to use, and always see more of them on swap lists. I am low on conditioner/conditioning treatments, but I am confident I'll be able to swap for some more things. And even low, I think I might still be able to make it through the 100 days.


I actually have no active subscriptions right now, except julep which I'm planning on canceling after i receive this month's box that I cashed out my jules on. in the past, I've let myself cheat and reactivate up to 2 subs a month if the spoilers make it worthwhile, but since I'm letting myself cheat with memebox, I think i should forego all the other subs. FOMO is always my downfall when it comes to subs though.. this is where I think I would need the most help.



in short, I'm totally not going to buy anything for the 100 days. I'd love an accountability partner as well, someone to keep me in line!
 
ETA: I totally agree with not saving things for a special occasion - I realized a few years back just how pointless that was because I was finding things ended up just not getting used at all and then just going bad. I even eat my favorite skittles flavors first now instead of saving them for last lol


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to join this.  I have so much stuff. 

I don't know how long I can hold out but I will go for at least the Month of Jan.

I can buy food,gas, any medical and hygiene stuff.

I can get my eyebrow wax and haircut as usual.

I can buy true replacements for any item I currently own if it needs replacing. (skincare, makeup,clothes, shoes, candles).

I would love to be someone's accountability partner.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to join this.  I have so much stuff. 

I don't know how long I can hold out but I will go for at least the Month of Jan.

I can buy food,gas, any medical and hygiene stuff.

I can get my eyebrow wax and haircut as usual.

I can buy true replacements for any item I currently own if it needs replacing. (skincare, makeup,clothes, shoes, candles).

I would love to be someone's accountability partner


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to join this.  I have so much stuff. 

I don't know how long I can hold out but I will go for at least the Month of Jan.

I can buy food,gas, any medical and hygiene stuff.

I can get my eyebrow wax and haircut as usual.

I can buy true replacements for any item I currently own if it needs replacing. (skincare, makeup,clothes, shoes, candles).

edited to add I can keep BB, SS and Walmart BB subs.  If i want a different sub I must cancel an equivalent sub.  

I would love to be someone's accountability partner


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 10, 2014)

I love the idea of mini celebrations every 10 days!  Just no rewarding that breaks my no-buy. Maybe every 10 days I can have an ice cream!


----------



## debs15 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm definitely in! I want to focus more on using this time to finish products I've had for a while so that once these 100 days are up, I can revamp my stash!  Here are my rules:

1.  I can only purchase things that are essentials (i. e. makeup remover, cleansing oil, mascara, etc.) once they are done and especially if I can get them while they're on sale.

2.  No buying any candles despite sales/coupons. I have to finish the ones I already have first.

3.  I can't buy any new nail polishes and no going to a nail salon to get them done.  I can do this for free at home with the same results.

4.  Do more cooking at home to eat out less.  My money goes to makeup and food outside of home and I should be saving instead.

5.  I must continue to do a project pan for each month during the duration of 100 days.  I have to hit pan or finish at least 30 items by then .... starting now actually.

Well, that's my list for now!


----------



## Margiee (Dec 12, 2014)

I am officially signing myself up for this.  I just glanced at what I have spent at Ulta over the last year.  I am so embarrassed by that number.  It will not even be half of that in 2015.   I am allowed to use points for purchases (birchbox, ulta) but I cannot spend anything over $5 for tax out of pocket.   I have to sign up for mint.com and make myself really aware where my money is going and in what proportions.   I will not need any replacements.  I am allowed to keep julep and birchbox but no new subs (I keep considering ipsy but nope don't need it).  

I am excited to join everyone in this adventure!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

I tried to get my 19 year old to join me, but she almost started to hyperventilate when I suggested it. I guess I'll have to work on her, lol.


----------



## Huds (Dec 13, 2014)

I just figured out what my reward will be if I can go 100 days without any makeup purchases! I really need new makeup brushes, mostly eye brushes but also a couple for the face. I've needed brushes for a long time but I haven't had the money to spend and I didn't really know what brand and what kind of brushes I would like.

The rules are simple: I will not buy makeup for the first 100 days of 2015, and I will do well in my project pan. If I succed at this, I will allow myself a Zoeva brush haul!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EdithS2 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you Kristine!

I have been waiting for a New Year No Buy to follow and this one is genius. I will follow Kristine's five part plan exactly.

I think this is genius because:

100 days is long enough to do some good, but not so long as to cause burnout

When we finish it will be spring and all will be new, and we will have a great time to celebrate

Using nice products daily and keeping current beauty subs will allow us some positive rewards

I think this project will help me because:

1. I have a LOT of consumer debt. I have been out of control charging the last few months. I charged the Estee Lauder Holiday Blockbuster, and then Black Friday/Cyber Monday at Sephora. That triggered major Sephora bingeing continuing into the Merry Minis Advent promotion. I spent $350 at Sephora since Black Friday - enough to make me a VIB - and I never shopped there before. And it was all put on charge cards.

2. I hoard and hoard and never use nice things. In fact, I never use any of my skin care and makeup, and have no beauty routine. All I do is shower (I will use my scented shower gels anyway), wash my hair twice a week, and brush teeth and use deodorant. But I continue to buy and hoard. I grew up feeling so ugly and I wanted so badly to find a nice beauty routine for myself and know how to look good. So I began searching and trying things. Along the way the shopping became an end in itself and I lost sight of the original goal. I guess I gave up on it but the shopping habit remained and got worse and worse.

3. I never can enjoy beauty subs. I will sub and unsub and look for other subs, always trying to find the perfect one. Birchbox people emailed me a few times to ask why I sub, unsub, then sub again within a short period of time! During Black Friday I subbed to Glossybox for a year. Jan Birchbox is paid for, and I just joined Ipsy waitlist. I may unsub from Birchbox during this time as they have a lot of promotions to trigger buying - though my Dec box is beautiful. I think this no buy can actually help me stick to and benefit from nice subs instead of compulsively sub hopping! I kind of want the Mugler Addict sub this year too. After Jan 1 I can keep what subs I have at that time but no new ones.

Additional ideas:

I have not used the nice new things I bought recently. I will wait to Jan 1 to begin using them. I will use old stuff these last two weeks.

My birthday is between Christmas and New Year so that is good timing for a "last fling."

Sephora has a "Beauty Bag' that lets one see one's purchases laid out with photos. That is a good reference.

I will set up all my new stuff as pretty as possible and clean my room for Jan 1. My room will be like a store.

I need to use perfume at home just to enjoy it. I am not allowed to wear any at work. But I hoard it anyway.

Come soon, New Years Eve!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 15, 2014)

Another thing has been circling my brain, similar to not using my nice things. I've spent my life so far waiting for "some day".

 Some day, when I've lost xx pounds I'm going to __ (fill in the blank)

 Some day, when I can fit in size x , I'm going to ___

  Some day, when I am finally pretty, I will be ___

Some day, when I have loads of money, I'm going to ___

  Oh the years I have wasted worrying over such shallow, petty things!  Don't live your life waiting for some day.

 Some day is now!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Dec 15, 2014)

Pledging! My modified rules are going to be that I can still buy mascara, because I haven't in about a year anyway.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 15, 2014)

EdithS2 said:


> I think this is genius because:
> 
> 100 days is long enough to do some good, but not so long as to cause burnout
> 
> ...


I agree- I think you're right about 100 days being short enough to be doable, but also long enough to give us a good challenge and to do some good in our finances.

Also, I'm finding myself wishing January 1 was here too! Hahaha!



Kristine Walker said:


> Another thing has been circling my brain, similar to not using my nice things. I've spent my life so far waiting for "some day".
> 
> Some day, when I've lost xx pounds I'm going to __ (fill in the blank)
> 
> ...


I'm so guilty of waiting for someday. Really, really bad. In the words of Creedence Clearwater Revival, "Someday never comes." It's always going to be 'today', when you think about it.


----------



## coloradobabe (Dec 15, 2014)

I totally want to join this! For me, it's not that I don't use my products. I wear a full face everyday and use all sorts of skin care products and perfume, and I always do my nails. It's just that I have so much stuff, and I'm the only one using it! I just love trying new things, and I have a hard time passing something up when I find a good deal, and it's something I want and need. I'm kind of a coupon hunter, so I tend to find a lot of good deals, thus leading to a lot of products. I just would like fewer things.

 
That being said, I do think I'm pretty good at keeping frivolous spending to a minimum besides beauty products. I rarely go out to eat, I don't eat junk food, I don't visit drink places like Starbucks, I'm not big on items for the home, I rarely purchase new clothing, etc. So here are my rules:
 
1) Continue to do well on non-beauty-related frivolous spending.
 
2) Absolutely no beauty related spending. I have so many backups I will not need backups of anything, so that's not an excuse. This includes: makeup, skincare, haircare and nail polish. I don't care much about nail polish or haircare. I'm most in danger from makeup and a good skincare deal!
 
3) My no-spend will last 100 days or until Sephora's Chic Week.
 
4) I do have a year long subscription to Ipsy that was a gift to me that I will continue to receive. I'm never tempted to actually purchase any of the products but if I am for some reason I will resist!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 15, 2014)

I just added what I bought during cyber monday to my inventory, and it's making me a little nauseous. I really need to do this challenge.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey guys! I just found this article about a lady doing a very similar thing to us! I invited her here and I will give you guys the link to the article- it's short, but I think it'll help!

http://thebillfold.com/2014/12/when-budget-beauty-starts-to-hurt/


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 19, 2014)

I realized that telling myself I'm just going to dive into a no-buy is a lot like telling yourself not to procrastinate during your senior year. So, I thought I would break it into baby steps and deadlines:


After Christmas- Inventory all makeup items and create a goal number of items to have in my collection
List out my HG and staple items so I cannot justify purchasing other things. 
Specifically single out item types I would like to find my favorite of and be done with (ex: moisturizer, dry shampoo) and keep track of what I've used and what I like the most. 
Unsubscribe from most if not all of my mailing lists
Create makeup looks for myself for different occasions, this might help out when I start to struggle with not buying products
Build a wish list of everything I want to buy and their costs. Seeing the money add up will deter me from purchasing, and if I still want a specific product in April then I can go ahead and buy it. 
The list might update, but that's all for now. Also, if anyone wants to be support buddies, that might help a lot.


----------



## mollybb (Dec 19, 2014)

I am in except I will be doing a low-buy instead of a no-buy. I feel like if I tell myself it's a no-buy and I break down and buy something, I will just give up. Or I will last 100 days and then buy a bunch of stuff on day 101. Neither is a very good outcome. Instead, my goals are to:

-Limit my purchases. Don't buy something just to buy something, or just because it's a "good deal."

-Think before I buy- Do I really need it? Do I really want it? Do I have something like it already? Will it work with my current makeup?

-Focus on what I already have. Let's be real, I have more than enough lippies, eyeliners and samples to last me for a lifetime. Rediscover old favorites or use what I have in new ways.

-Create an actual budget. For the most part, I buy what I want and if I think I'm spending too much, I take a break. I need to create a budget and keep track of exactly what I'm spending. And most importantly, stick to it.

-Create goals to use up what I have. Go through my samples and makeup and focus on specific items and work on using them up (especially for eyeliner- I really don't need that many).

I have spent way too much money recently (vacation and Christmas) so I really need to take a step back. This is a great way to do that!


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 20, 2014)

greendaisy said:


> I realized that telling myself I'm just going to dive into a no-buy is a lot like telling yourself not to procrastinate during your senior year. So, I thought I would break it into baby steps and deadlines:
> 
> 
> After Christmas- Inventory all makeup items and create a goal number of items to have in my collection
> ...


Girl, every single one of your ideas is ON POINT! Very smart lady, you are!!!!

I want to copy off you, hahaha! I think I'll definitely be doing lots of what you listed out.

I think this 100-day no-buy is going to be really important to all of us because we all have the same start and end date, we're all going through this together, and if we keep it up, we'll realize just how much stuff we NEED or WANT we actually get sick of down the line. I'm excited for all of us!

I just want to remind everyone that we have 11 days left before our no-buy begins. Let's make sure we're all ready!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm pledging. I just went away for a week on vacation and when I returned yesterday many of my BF/CM orders had arrived along with subscription boxes. It was a little like Christmas but I was also very relieved most places aren't printing the amount you spent on those invoices. The number of boxes was insanity and so many products!

Here are my personal rules for 100+ days. I plan to begin today because I know if I set it for some future date then I'm going to go a little consumer crazy in advance which would be very bad. Mine is going to be more general low-buy and not strictly cosmetics. I'll end with the same Sephora Chic Week though.


Existing subscriptions can stay but if I get a lousy box then I cancel. (Particularly important for Fancy boxes.) Any subscriptions prompting for monthly cancellations must be cancelled unless I cannot do without it. (I'm pretty good about that already.)
 
I'm allowed to purchase cleansers, moisturizers, eye creams if I run out and don't have any in my stash that cooperate with my skin. (My skin is finicky.) If I discover nothing cooperates then I must purge those other items from my stash. 
 
In the same line with makeup I am allowed to purchase a tinted moisturizer, a setting powder, and a mineral foundation if I run out. (Again, skin is awfully finicky so I don't have many options.) 
 
If I lose the only two brow products I own then I can repurchase them. This is unlikely since I don't generally lose stuff. 
 
Absolutely no purchasing any other makeup products or tools, including mascara, eye liners, eye shadow primers, eye shadows (I have 4 brand new palettes sitting on my dresser now), all sorts of lip products, etc. 
 
No purchasing any new hair products (I should have enough to last me) other than hair spray (which may run out).
 
NO GENERAL PURCHASES! There are no items I must have (barring exceptions below). 

EXCEPTIONS:


Travel situations (e.g., if I fly somewhere and realize I forgot mascara then I can buy a good drugstore option). Only applies to key items.
 
Summer clothes, which are something I desperately need. I'll make an effort to budget for this. 
 
A new suitcase; since the spinners on mine are almost shot. This depends on if I travel a long distance before the 100+ days is up. 
 
Personal care stuff like soap, body wash, deodorant, etc. after I have either exhausted or purged what is in my stash. 
 
If I return an item then I am allowed to buy a replacement. (E.g., if I realize my Luna isn't working for me I can exchange it for a different variation or similar product. No hoarding the money and spending it on more eyeshadow though!) 
 
Any products required to treat medical issues (like eczema or a really bad acne flare up), assuming I don't already own something appropriate.
 
Any intimates (like bras/underwear/tights/camis/socks) but only if I purge at least one product for each I buy. 
 
Any household items that break and I have no other option than replacing them. 
 
Gifts for others.
 
Food, household supplies, etc. However, I'm going to try to be more proactive about this and buy what I know I'll be using and make an effort to use produce before it goes bad. 
 
Swaps are fine in the sense that I only spend money on packaging &amp; shipping.
Some strategies (apologies for this long post):


Keep track of all cosmetics in my spreadsheet. I started it to keep track of expiration dates but I think I'll go through and update it to include every product. This way I know when/if I used an item. I'll check the spreadsheet once I use up an item so I can make a more educated "this is a good replacement" decision than just rummaging through drawers. 
 
UNSUBSCRIBE FROM ALL PROMOTIONAL EMAILS AND BLOGS! This is huge; even if I have them sent to another folder I'll still track them down and start wanting to buy something. And the blogs, particularly for a subscription box lover, just kill my budget. Only exception is Tatcha since I promised my mom I would watch it for her but this one is low risk for me. 
 
Organize my makeup better so I can actually see what I have available for use. This is really difficult for me because I don't have a lot of space and I prefer these items to be tucked into drawers. I may end up clearing out a much larger dresser drawer so I can make everything more visible. 
 
I'm allowed one splurge a month which I'll track; this can be a cosmetics order or any other type of splurge including one-off subscription boxes (special editions or anything really easy to cancel like Fancy or Wantable). I know if I tell myself outright that I can't buy anything for 100+ days then I'm going to give up out of sheer frustration at telling myself "no". (Tricky to explain but maybe you all understand?) On the other hand, if I allow it then chances are I might not even take the opportunity. 
Those are my commitments! Scary but I'm excited to quit this shopping habit.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 20, 2014)

I am so happy to see how many have pledged to do this! I'm getting more and more excited and counting the days until we start.

  I want to use my 100 days to see how many dupes of high-ends I have in my drugstore stash. I also want to see how many of the same colors of lipsticks I have, so I can get it through my skull that since I own 21 mid-tone pink lipsticks, I surely do not need more of that color , for example.

  Some one had made the suggestion of celebrating every  ten days, and I love that idea. So thinking of it as ten sets of ten days I believe will be easier mentally.

  I need to be more diligent about the Monday Club, my stash needs the frequent rotation so it gets used, and shopping my own stash is actually fun!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 21, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I need to be more diligent about the Monday Club, my stash needs the frequent rotation so it gets used, and shopping my own stash is actually fun!


I've never done the Monday Club but just looked it up and it's a great idea. I was previously doing something I called 18/7 where I chose 18 makeup items I could use each week. (Not counting brushes &amp; tools.) I loved shopping my stash each week. I learned a lot from the experience as well (including which products were just not any good and had to be discarded). I don't think I would repeat it because even the regular rotation of items still left so many products untouched. I am thinking of setting up my dresser so I have a small drawer with "weekly picks" and then the rest is in a larger drawer. That way everything is accessible and can be used whenever but my morning routine is also simplified as I don't have to hunt down my favorite lip gloss. 

Edit for typo!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 21, 2014)

Also, I think a celebration every ten days sounds great!


----------



## EdithS2 (Dec 21, 2014)

That makes me think of choosing ten items to focus on for each ten days - and then a treat at the end of each ten day period B) . I want to treat myself to movies and books - things I have not been able to focus on because all I think about is beauty shopping. I want my life back.


----------



## recklesslysober (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been loving the break from thinking about beauty products. I kind of got overwhelmed with everything. Lately I've been moving my purchasing towards smaller brands who use more natural ingredients and are cruelty free. That really limits where I can shop.. I can't go out to the drugstore and pick up any item anymore. Same with Sephora. I've been doing most of my shopping online so I tend to be more cautious because I can't return things as easily and the shipping costs are often higher. More planning and narrowing down my list means that I tend to buy only what I'm almost certain I'll love. My last two orders like that had a 100% success rate with choosing colors and formulas that worked for me! I know this approach isn't for everyone, but picking a few brands to stick with and base my stash on has helped me limit both my purchasing and my hoarding of products.

So excited to start this challenge! I had to pick up a few staples but I would have run out of them by the end of the month anyway. I've also been enjoying focusing on other things rather than makeup shopping. I've been doing a ton of reading again and I'm trying to get back into making jewelry and knitting as hobbies. It's so refreshing and it really makes you realize how much time (both in terms of time spent browsing or shopping and time spent working for the money to make purchases) that makeup and beauty can suck out of your life. This challenge is about more than a No Buy for me, it's about becoming a more interesting, joyful person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm going to be pairing this with project palette (using one palette for every ten days!) and 30 days of beauty challenge!


----------



## katielp (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm joining in!! I've been meaning to do something like this for a while and I'm excited that so many people are doing this together!

My rules

1) make inventory of all products

2) no purchases except when I run out (I'm estimating eye makeup remover, toothpaste, hair spray, and mousse. That really should be all I need)

3) I'm allowed birchbox and the occasional sample society and popsugar must have box.

4) make a budget for all categories of my spending. I really want to increase my savings


----------



## SassyPeach (Dec 21, 2014)

Eeeek! There's only a week and a 1/2 left of 2014! Is anyone else a bit anxious to start this challenge?  :blink:


----------



## EdithS2 (Dec 22, 2014)

After getting up at 3am to see the new Sephora Merry Mini Deluxe sample of the day (as has been my bad habit all month), and placing an order, I decided to have a 10 day trial run of the challenge! I will practice the new behavior during the next 10 days, but if I shop during this time all will not be lost, as I am in practice mode.

I picked out 10 items from my stash to focus on during this practice 10 day period, Dec 22-31.

Yves Rocher Blackberry Holiday Shower Gel

Yves Rocher Blackberry Holiday Shimmer Powder

Bath and Body Works Twisted Peppermint Shower Gel

Bath and Body Works Twisted Peppermint Body Lotion

December Glossybox (Nuxe mask, lipstick, Ciate Tree Trinket Polish, hand scrub, leave in conditioner) - counts as 5 items

MakeUp Forever Birthday Set from Sephora - counts as 1 item

I can use whatever else I want - these are just things I want to focus on during this period.

Will see how that goes!


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 22, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I'm going to be pairing this with project palette (using one palette for every ten days!) and 30 days of beauty challenge!


I like the idea of the Project Palette! I want to hit pan in a couple I've had for a while, but I know I'll get too bored if I don't switch it up often enough. Is there a thread/group for that somewhere? And what is the 30 Days Challenge?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 22, 2014)

How is everyone prepping for the challenge? Has everyone sorted their makeup yet? Will you sort before starting?

  A couple of week ago I sorted mine into: Trash (has already been hauled away by our friendly garbage service) Keep, and Circular Swap/ Gift Exchange.  I'm going to go over my Keep pile with a gimlet eye and see what needs to be added to the CS/GE stash.

  I have never been so excited about not spending!


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 22, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> How is everyone prepping for the challenge? Has everyone sorted their makeup yet? Will you sort before starting?
> 
> A couple of week ago I sorted mine into: Trash (has already been hauled away by our friendly garbage service) Keep, and Circular Swap/ Gift Exchange.  I'm going to go over my Keep pile with a gimlet eye and see what needs to be added to the CS/GE stash.
> 
> I have never been so excited about not spending!


I sorted my makeup when I did my inventory, so that was immensely helpful, and even took a few things out. Something that's helping me is having a dedicated little bag for items I have to use as I "rotate" -- it's hard when project panning because I must also incorporate my PP items in every day, and they all add up to a full face pretty much, but one of my rules is that I must rotate in my eyeshadows and blushes weekly (my two biggest offenders), so that's helpful.

I've been getting extra pumped up by watching project panners xD my plan of attack is to do bi-weekly makeup baskets so that every item I pick is getting consistent use for at least two weeks straight (10 days, since I don't wear anything during the weekends), and using my blog to catalog my progress and keep me extra accountable.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 22, 2014)

To prepare I sorted all of my non-makeup cosmetics the other day to make sure they were up to date in my spreadsheet. Next up is the makeup. I seem to have misplaced a bag full of eyeliners and other pencil-type products that I took on my trip and it's driving me a little nuts to have no idea where it went. 

I know it made it home because when I first returned I threw out one eyeliner that had been worn down to a stub. That was in the bag with the rest. I have a ridiculous amount of replacement eyeliners so it's more of an annoyance than anything else. This is motivating me to do a full reorg of my stash and perhaps figure out a better system for storage.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 22, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I like the idea of the Project Palette! I want to hit pan in a couple I've had for a while, but I know I'll get too bored if I don't switch it up often enough. Is there a thread/group for that somewhere? And what is the 30 Days Challenge?


The Project Pan that Palette thread is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135019-pan-that-palette-2015/ Join us! I don't know about the 30 days of beauty though. Sounds cool whatever it is!



Kristine Walker said:


> How is everyone prepping for the challenge? Has everyone sorted their makeup yet? Will you sort before starting?
> 
> A couple of week ago I sorted mine into: Trash (has already been hauled away by our friendly garbage service) Keep, and Circular Swap/ Gift Exchange.  I'm going to go over my Keep pile with a gimlet eye and see what needs to be added to the CS/GE stash.
> 
> I have never been so excited about not spending!


I've prepared a few different ways:

1. Listing out my rules and exceptions here

2. Writing it out on my calendar

3. Believing in myself- believing I can do it and that I will be successful

4. Trying to come up with good rewards for every 10 days.

5. Reorganizing my stash and decluttering my vanity.

6. Making a list of my HG items to remind myself not to try other things in those categories

7. Making a list of things that start to tempt me that I can reevaluate after 100 days.

8. Deleting sales emails before opening them- really just going by sender. I don't even read the subject line.



jaylilee said:


> I sorted my makeup when I did my inventory, so that was immensely helpful, and even took a few things out. Something that's helping me is having a dedicated little bag for items I have to use as I "rotate" -- it's hard when project panning because I must also incorporate my PP items in every day, and they all add up to a full face pretty much, but one of my rules is that I must rotate in my eyeshadows and blushes weekly (my two biggest offenders), so that's helpful.
> 
> I've been getting extra pumped up by watching project panners xD my plan of attack is to do bi-weekly makeup baskets so that every item I pick is getting consistent use for at least two weeks straight (10 days, since I don't wear anything during the weekends), and using my blog to catalog my progress and keep me extra accountable.


That's awesome that you can use your blog as progress and accountability!



Kristine Walker said:


> Some one had made the suggestion of celebrating every  ten days, and I love that idea. So thinking of it as ten sets of ten days I believe will be easier mentally.





CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Also, I think a celebration every ten days sounds great!


I'm glad you guys like the 10 day celebration idea! I was reading about rewards, and came across the suggestion of buying some beads and making yourself a bracelet by adding a bead at every accomplishment. So we could end up with a 10-bead bracelet? I'm not sure though... I mean it's still spending on the beads, and it's not that much of an incentive. Still thinking about possible rewards. Maybe I'll allow myself to umm.... get frozen yogurt? Yeah! That'll be good!



EdithS2 said:


> That makes me think of choosing ten items to focus on for each ten days - and then a treat at the end of each ten day period B) . I want to treat myself to movies and books - things I have not been able to focus on because all I think about is beauty shopping. I want my life back.


Great idea!!! Me too!



recklesslysober said:


> I've been loving the break from thinking about beauty products. I kind of got overwhelmed with everything. Lately I've been moving my purchasing towards smaller brands who use more natural ingredients and are cruelty free. That really limits where I can shop.. I can't go out to the drugstore and pick up any item anymore. Same with Sephora. I've been doing most of my shopping online so I tend to be more cautious because I can't return things as easily and the shipping costs are often higher. More planning and narrowing down my list means that I tend to buy only what I'm almost certain I'll love. My last two orders like that had a 100% success rate with choosing colors and formulas that worked for me! I know this approach isn't for everyone, but picking a few brands to stick with and base my stash on has helped me limit both my purchasing and my hoarding of products.
> 
> So excited to start this challenge! I had to pick up a few staples but I would have run out of them by the end of the month anyway. I've also been enjoying focusing on other things rather than makeup shopping. I've been doing a ton of reading again and I'm trying to get back into making jewelry and knitting as hobbies. It's so refreshing and it really makes you realize how much time (both in terms of time spent browsing or shopping and time spent working for the money to make purchases) that makeup and beauty can suck out of your life. This challenge is about more than a No Buy for me, it's about becoming a more interesting, joyful person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I so agree with everything you just said. When I went cruelty-free as my 2014 beauty resolution, I noticed how it limited my spending and even my wants. I love that! It helps me save money and I can't just randomly get any drugstore item that bloggers rave about!!! Plus, it's good for all the animals out there.



SassyPeach said:


> Eeeek! There's only a week and a 1/2 left of 2014! Is anyone else a bit anxious to start this challenge?  :blink:


Actually, at the moment I'm excited... but we'll see how that changes as it approaches, haahah!

Right now we have 10 days left (counting today).

Everyone ready?

One thing I think that will really help us get ready is thinking about what we want to accomplish. Not just 'not buying for 100 days', but what else we want? Do we want that feeling of control and willpower? To know we could rise to the challenge? To be able to direct that money into savings? Whatever it is, make sure to think hard on it, visualize it, and how it will feel. Remind yourself of that every time you get a craving to spend.

Also:

How does everyone feel about accountability partners? I got a PM from someone interested, and I thought I'd see if others wanted to do it? If so I can make a thread. If not, me and @@annatomical will go ahead and start on our journey!

One more thing:

What about keeping this thread for the main things, but starting a new thread, one for each 10-day sections? Do you think that's a good idea like how we break down the year into month threads, or would that be too much?

Looking forward to this!!!! If you haven't reevaluated your stash and done inventory and made a list of what is tempting you so far, I highly suggest you do that as soon as possible! Also, if you get giftcards for Christmas- have a plan in mind with what you're going to do with those. Are you going to save them, spend them, choose different things to spend on? Just make sure you have everything planned out!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 22, 2014)

Some the things I want to accomplish is finding dupes within my stash, and also looking to see how many of certain colors I have. I want the feeling of control over my money, instead of my money controlling me. I want to strengthen my willpower instead of  caving over sales, specials, deals and discounts.

  I do like separate threads for each 10 day block of the 100. It will keep this main thread from become too unwieldy

   For me, personally, I prefer a group activity over partners, but that is just me.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 22, 2014)

Getting ready. I need to do a clean out of some stuff, and do some SERIOUS indie de-baggying before starting but I need to go get storage first. I'm off work all next week so I think I'm going to dedicate one full day (maybe Monday) to cleaning out and getting organized....moving all my project pan stuff into the bathroom so it's easily accessible and moving other stuff into the closet. Then I'll rotate maybe every 2 weeks? Haven't quite decided yet


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 22, 2014)

If we're doing separate threads for every 10 days, I don't feel like I'd personally need a partner. Every ten days (minimum) is a lot of built-in checking in and accountability.


----------



## SassyPeach (Dec 22, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> If we're doing separate threads for every 10 days, I don't feel like I'd personally need a partner. Every ten days (minimum) is a lot of built-in checking in and accountability.



Agreed completely.  I think separate threads for every 10 days is a great idea!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Dec 22, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I like the idea of the Project Palette! I want to hit pan in a couple I've had for a while, but I know I'll get too bored if I don't switch it up often enough. Is there a thread/group for that somewhere? And what is the 30 Days Challenge?









30 days of beauty is just something that I found on someone else's beauty blog that I'm gonna do on mine too! It'll keep my mind off of wanting new things, hopefully!


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 23, 2014)

Finally had a chance to write my rules down! It's strange that I'm so excited about starting this, but I love that we have a supportive group here. Looking forward to the new year!

-          Projects:

o   I’m not overloaded with eye palettes, but I do have more than I really need. I love the idea of Project Palette, and I think using one palette for 10 days then switching to another one would work for me.

o   Now, what I DO have a ton of are lipsticks, lip tints, lip glosses, etc. And the problem is that I almost never wear more than a tinted balm to work :/ Fixing that ASAP! I want to go through my stash and have one or two colors that I add to my Project Pan and maybe they will be close to gone by the time 100 days rolls around!

o   I have a bunch of BB/CC creams that I haven’t been able to wear because the coverage just isn’t enough to handle my PIH right now. I want to try going through them and wearing them to see if the colors even work for me, and if not then tossing or saving for summer if they work well enough.

o   Keep up with trading lists and try to get as much of my trade pile out as possible. Tired of it just sitting around. If it doesn’t look like it will be traded, donate it.

o   I’ve been doing really well with posting my “empties” and it’s kept me motivated to use up more stuff in my stash. Right now I have a lot of sample cleansers, moisturizers, and exfoliators that I need to go through so I’m going to concentrate on those instead of my full size items. I’ve already got them organized in their little bins for easy access to the next ones!

-          Allowances:

o   Replacements: I keep a pretty close eye on my stash and I think I'll only need to replace one or two things during the 100 days (powder and makeup wipes). I can only replace it if I don’t have ANY other options I could use.

o   Subs: Already cancelled Ipsy and my secondary BB. Keeping one BB, and allowing myself to buy the MemeBox Globals and Mask boxes but no others. Other than that, I’m thinking of allowing myself to buy one one-off bag/box a month but only if I see full spoilers and know that I would use/need/would be excited for everything. This is mostly for Blush Mystery beauty Bag and the Beauteque Bag since the values on items I know I will use can be great.

o   Books and study materials for self-study projects, but only in increments (finish one before starting another). This will also help with shopping since I won’t be spending my time making shopping carts.

o   No extras when grocery shopping. I am bad about just throwing extras into my shopping cart and that has really got to stop.

o   Birthday – I’ve received a few gift cards for Sephora and Ulta so I think I’ll save them for my Birthday in Feb. or if I need to replace something. I know I’ll be so tempted to splurge but I must have self control!

o   Events: Brothers B’Day and Decemberists concert trip. I know I’ll be spending a little extra on these events so I need to plan accordingly and not wait until it’s too late.

-          Rewards

o   At the end I plan on rewarding myself with a dermaroller and the Mario Badescu Vitamin C. I’ll budget it out so the money is ready when I hit my goal, but that’s all I can get. Mostly this is an encouragement to use the acid peels I already have to see if they work for my PIH or if I need to take the next step. If the peels work great, then I’ll re-evaluate my reward, but there will totally be one, ha.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Some the things I want to accomplish is finding dupes within my stash, and also looking to see how many of certain colors I have. I want the feeling of control over my money, instead of my money controlling me. I want to strengthen my willpower instead of  caving over sales, specials, deals and discounts.
> 
> *  I do like separate threads for each 10 day block of the 100. It will keep this main thread from become too unwieldy*
> 
> For me, personally, I prefer a group activity over partners, but that is just me.


Can a mod pin this to the top then? with new threads every 10 days (and, lets be honest, very few of us really visiting this forum, so we chit chat a whole lot more), I feel like this thread would get buried and that kind of defeats the purpose.....


----------



## samplegal (Dec 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> How is everyone prepping for the challenge? Has everyone sorted their makeup yet? Will you sort before starting?
> 
> A couple of week ago I sorted mine into: Trash (has already been hauled away by our friendly garbage service) Keep, and Circular Swap/ Gift Exchange.  I'm going to go over my Keep pile with a gimlet eye and see what needs to be added to the CS/GE stash.
> 
> I have never been so excited about not spending!


I haven't done a full-on prep per se. I do have a lot more makeup than a normal person, but not so much that I don't know what I have, so I feel set with that. I have a hard time parting with things (a definite problem!), and am only willing to get rid of something if it's gone bad, or if it really doesn't work for me after trying various approaches. I just hate the feeling of wasting something that I paid for. I did get rid of a few things that I just plain hated and dreaded using.

I'm also thinking of doing a project pan, to focus on a few choice items that I could finish. And I do plan on rotating eye palettes or single shadows and building looks around that. I tend to pull one or two out to use for a while and can make it a 10-day rotation to keep in line with the 10-day blocks.



eastofthesun said:


> Everyone ready?
> 
> One thing I think that will really help us get ready is thinking about what we want to accomplish. Not just 'not buying for 100 days', but what else we want? Do we want that feeling of control and willpower? To know we could rise to the challenge? To be able to direct that money into savings? Whatever it is, make sure to think hard on it, visualize it, and how it will feel. Remind yourself of that every time you get a craving to spend.


I'm pretty much ready and am feeling excited! I know that there will be a fresh influx of new goodies to play with on Christmas, and that should tide me over for at least a few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, heheh.

My motivation is that I've let my finances get out of control these last few months, I have way more than I need, and I really want to see if I can stay the course for the next 100 days. I want to know how often I'll feel tempted, how strong the temptation, and how I will react. I think this will give me some insight into my spending habits, and how quick I have been to give into impulse purchases previously. Now I will be forced to just let deals go and be at peace with that, which will be a new outlook for me and a new mental muscle to flex. I want to see if I even care about missing deals after they have gone by and are behind me. Will I even remember how much I wanted something a month later?

After these 100 days go by, I hope to see some stuff used up, to gain a new perspective on acquiring and spending, and become more choosy about what comes into an already overflowing collection.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

I need to join in on this.  My rules will be:

1. My 3 subs are fine but should try to weed one out by the 50 day point. NO NEW SUBS.

2. I'm allowed one small/reasonable purchase per month IF it is from an indie company and something that will either be unique to my collection or limited edition, but only if I've used up enough of my stash to balance said purchase out that month.

3. I can spend my Birchbox points at leisure, but only on something like a LE box or something like a home item.

4. No opening any new skincare products until I use up all that are currently open and absolutely no skincare purchases unless I truly run out of that item (which is very unlikely).


----------



## kira685 (Dec 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> How is everyone prepping for the challenge? Has everyone sorted their makeup yet? Will you sort before starting?
> 
> A couple of week ago I sorted mine into: Trash (has already been hauled away by our friendly garbage service) Keep, and Circular Swap/ Gift Exchange.  I'm going to go over my Keep pile with a gimlet eye and see what needs to be added to the CS/GE stash.
> 
> I have never been so excited about not spending!


I'm already behind and it hasn't even started yet! I wanted to sort my makeup/skincare so that I'm using the stuff expiring soon first.. but I still need to do that. That's really the only prep I'm doing, otherwise I think I'm good to go.. will have to start on that tonight!


----------



## mollybb (Dec 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> How is everyone prepping for the challenge? Has everyone sorted their makeup yet? Will you sort before starting?
> 
> A couple of week ago I sorted mine into: Trash (has already been hauled away by our friendly garbage service) Keep, and Circular Swap/ Gift Exchange.  I'm going to go over my Keep pile with a gimlet eye and see what needs to be added to the CS/GE stash.
> 
> I have never been so excited about not spending!


I keep most of my stuff pretty organized, so my biggest problem is that I organize everything and then stick it in a cabinet. And then I forget to use it. I keep my everyday makeup on the counter and then everything else (samples and backups) go into makeup bags and get put away. I organize everything by product type: hair stuff, eyeliners and mascaras, primers, skincare samples, and misc makeup samples. My biggest goal for this challenge (besides saving money) is using up what I have. With the exception of mascara samples, I tend to use up my main products and then rebuy them without using any of the samples I have. I think I'm going to pull a few samples of each product type out and put them in a box next to my everyday makeup. Then I'll force myself to use them up and then move on to something else!


----------



## HapaGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in! My rules are simple: no cosmetics at all, only skincare can be replaced (but not "stocked up") on, no subscriptions (I currently have none). Every week I will also try to treat myself a la Donna Meagle and Tom Haverford to a mini spa hour or two. I have a toddler, so getting a whole day to myself is probably not realistic, lol. But I'm sure hubby will be on board if it helps tame the beauty buying beast! Looking forward to posting updates and support.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 24, 2014)

Eeep I'm so glad I found you all! I am definitely IN! 

I'm not going to set any super specific rules for myself just what's below: 


Total (almost) NO-BUY for 100 days, starting January 1st. Only exceptions are one birchbox account (will cut my second account for Jan 2015) and Julep, but only when it's an amazing collection where I have no existing dupes.  PopSugar Must Have box may also be purchased but ONLY with at least a $15 dollar off code and ONLY if I love 90% of what is the box.  That's it!! 
Replacements: I seriously will not run out of any makeup through April 2015 but if I run out of my skin cleanser or other daily products then I will purchase replacements of those. That's it! 

I'm SO pumped for this!


----------



## annatomical (Dec 24, 2014)

mollybb said:


> I keep most of my stuff pretty organized, so my biggest problem is that I organize everything and then stick it in a cabinet. And then I forget to use it. I keep my everyday makeup on the counter and then everything else (samples and backups) go into makeup bags and get put away. I organize everything by product type: hair stuff, eyeliners and mascaras, primers, skincare samples, and misc makeup samples. My biggest goal for this challenge (besides saving money) is using up what I have. With the exception of mascara samples, I tend to use up my main products and then rebuy them without using any of the samples I have. I think I'm going to pull a few samples of each product type out and put them in a box next to my everyday makeup. Then I'll force myself to use them up and then move on to something else!


Much like yourself I keep my everyday makeup out and in plain sight.  In order to keep samples relatively organized and most importantly in plain sight I bought a couple of these.  The vast majority of my makeup samples fit.

Since the samples are in plain sight I seem to be reaching for my samples more than if they were stored in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## acostakk (Dec 24, 2014)

Someone tell me it's ok to toss a really pretty lipstick that smells super bad on application.  Not "gone rancid" bad, just "that's the way it's made" bad.  The scent/taste lasts a minute or less.  But realistically I don't reach for it because it's just gross.  And because I have *several* others to wear instead.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 24, 2014)

acostakk said:


> Someone tell me it's ok to toss a really pretty lipstick that smells super bad on application.  Not "gone rancid" bad, just "that's the way it's made" bad.  The scent/taste lasts a minute or less.  But realistically I don't reach for it because it's just gross.  And because I have *several* others to wear instead.


If you don't love it, it's just taking up space and grossing you out. Have you ever thought, "Oh no, I can't find that lipstick that smells super gross! It would be perfect right now!" I doubt it. You're basically keeping garbage that happens to be in the shape of a lipstick.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 24, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> How is everyone prepping for the challenge? Has everyone sorted their makeup yet? Will you sort before starting?
> 
> A couple of week ago I sorted mine into: Trash (has already been hauled away by our friendly garbage service) Keep, and Circular Swap/ Gift Exchange.  I'm going to go over my Keep pile with a gimlet eye and see what needs to be added to the CS/GE stash.
> 
> I have never been so excited about not spending!


I have my make up sorted by type and contained in various sizes of make up bags. I don't have a ton of make up. In fact, it all fits in one drawer of one of those plastic drawer units. My problem comes from buying skin care and body wash, lotion, etc. Oh and perfume...those are the things that I find that I am purchasing more than I need.

I have everything I own catalogued on a spreadsheet (love me a good spreadsheet!) so that I do know what I have and I do use what I have on a rotation basis. I really like the idea of breaking the no-buy into 10 day periods and giving myself a reward after successfully completing 100 days. Only the reward can't be in the form of "stuff" since the goal is not to bring more into my home. I just successfully completed the 33 day decluttering challenge and I really don't need to add items back into my home, lol.

Now the goal is to come up with 10 mini-rewards to celebrate my successes. I'm thinking along the lines of something simple like spa days at home, stopping for a treat at Starbucks or getting lunch with a friend. I'm trying to think of other ideas, but at the moment, ideas are elusive, lol.

I think I will also do my makeup rotation for 10 days at a time instead of the 7 or so days that I currently do. I have been slacking posting in the "Monday Club" thread, but I have been pulling things out to use.


----------



## mollybb (Dec 24, 2014)

annatomical said:


> Much like yourself I keep my everyday makeup out and in plain sight.  In order to keep samples relatively organized and most importantly in plain sight I bought a couple of these.  The vast majority of my makeup samples fit.
> 
> Since the samples are in plain sight I seem to be reaching for my samples more than if they were stored in a drawer somewhere.


That's a great idea!


----------



## Margiee (Dec 24, 2014)

I have committed myself to canceling birchbox for the time of this challenge.  I think I will do the same with julep unless they do textured polish because I just can't resist.  I love the things I get in my birchbox but I would really like to use these 100 days to run down my stash as much as possible.  What do you ladies think?  Is this a good idea or do you find getting a monthly sub kills lemmings?  I like the idea of spending absolutely $0 on beauty but I'm scared that I'm taking away a useful outlet that would keep me from messing up and overspending.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 24, 2014)

Margiee said:


> I have committed myself to canceling birchbox for the time of this challenge.  I think I will do the same with julep unless they do textured polish because I just can't resist.  I love the things I get in my birchbox but I would really like to use these 100 days to run down my stash as much as possible.  What do you ladies think?  Is this a good idea or do you find getting a monthly sub kills lemmings?  I like the idea of spending absolutely $0 on beauty but I'm scared that I'm taking away a useful outlet that would keep me from messing up and overspending.


I'm getting my last Julep box this year and then it's getting cancelled for the remainder of 2015 until Christmas next year. The only thing i hate about it though is that they absolutely cancel your account, they don't just put it on hold.... :/ do you know if by canceling you have to re-make a new account or...?


----------



## Margiee (Dec 24, 2014)

@@jaylilee I think I could reopen my same account but I was planning on just skipping every month because I'm nervous about losing privileges with their wonky system. I have been good about skipping though so I don't think that will be a problem for me.


----------



## acostakk (Dec 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> If you don't love it, it's just taking up space and grossing you out. Have you ever thought, "Oh no, I can't find that lipstick that smells super gross! It would be perfect right now!" I doubt it. You're basically keeping garbage that happens to be in the shape of a lipstick.


It found a new happy home with my mother, who loves it and doesn't think it smells at all. One small accomplishment at a time.


----------



## EdithS2 (Dec 25, 2014)

It makes me feel so happy and inspired to read all the great replies to this thread!

It inspired me to think about what I want out of the project:

I NEED to lay off my charge/credit cards so the balances go down. I need to get and stay ahead on my many monthly bill payments as much as possible, in case I get paid late (this has been happening to me) or lose my job.

I WANT to have a clean, pretty, and organized room, not a room that looks like it is from an episode of hoarders. 

I WANT to enjoy other things, since all I do now is think of cosmetic shopping! I want to read, see movies, watch TV, listen to music, go to church, out to lunch, tea parties. I need and want to get back to doing a little transcription/writing work from home in my spare time.  I want my life back.

I want peace of mind instead of stress over bills.

I want to find a signature look/routine and learn how to fix myself - I am almost 49 and still do not know how.

Trying to organize, but it's tough - so much stuff, so little space. Watching project panners on You Tube. Waiting with hope for Jan 1! Hoping every one of my daily hauls is my last.

Subscriptions right now:

Glossybox - paid for one year, cannot cancel

Birchbox

Ipsy - on waitlist

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 25, 2014)

Margiee said:


> @@jaylilee I think I could reopen my same account but I was planning on just skipping every month because I'm nervous about losing privileges with their wonky system. I have been good about skipping though so I don't think that will be a problem for me.


yah. I just signed up recently so I do not have the option to skip every month like older subscribers can, which sucks...so for me, it's probably going to be cancel it for all of 2015 and start over again at some point x-x. 

Oh nevermind! I found out I can do "I'm out this month" monthly. So I'll probably do that all next year instead of shutting down because otherwise I lose my points ;-;


----------



## caffeinatedhoarder (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm totally joining. i need this in my life. I'm all but down to my last dollar in my back account (in between jobs and don't get paid for this month's work until the end of next month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and I can't stop lurking makeup blogs and Sephora as if another red lipstick is somehow going to make all my money troubles go away....as if they wouldn't just add to it. Ugh. The beauty industry certainly does a number on us through its marketing huh? As someone mentioned earlier, they always make it seem like X product is going to totally *change. your. life.* when all it does is get thrown in a drawer with all the other crap that didn't turn you into Joan Smalls, or whichever supermodel suits your fancy, and fails to make your life so much better. 

My rules are fairly simple:


*No makeup until April 10th.*


*Even when I am allowed to buy makeup at the conclusion of the challenge--NO BINGING.* I've definitely noticed the tendency for folks (myself included) to get through a challenge like this and then when they're allowed to buy things, go nuts. Once I purchased a good $200 of makeup after completing month-long no-buy. Totally fail. There's nothing worse than accomplishing a wonderful goal and then basically going back to square one by ruining all that good work.


*Decrease eyeshadow, lipstick and blush size by 10% each.* I'm a one product kind of gal in all other makeup categories but I tend to hoard the color products like brands will never make another color product ever again. I have to let some stuff go because looking at my stash of makeup and trying to figure out how I'm going to use it all fills me with insane dread.  


Along with decreasing my color stash, *let go of items that I might need if X situation occurs which never actually happens*. I'm incredibly guilty of holding onto products I'm not overly fond of, like green eyeshadow for example, because maybe I'll have a party to go to and maybe I'll actually want to wear a green smokey eye. Except that never happens and even when I do have a party to attend, I stick with my favorite neutrals. So why exactly am I holding onto an useless shadow that's taking up space?


*Keep any and all lems pinned to my wishlist Pinterest board and determine if I still care about them come April 10th.* Spoiler alert, I know I won't.

My goals for this project are that I'll eventually come to the realization that


*Paying my debt is more nourishing for my life and peace of mind than owning whatever new product is on the market*. I have serious CC debt and student loan debt and most recently, medical bill debt. I dream of the days I won't be carrying that around and sadly, I'm going to have to live like a miser for a bit until I can be free of all of that. That means no frivolous purchases like makeup for the forseeable future and beyond.
*I'm a basic b*tch lol.* I really like one eye makeup look and that's mainly it. For special events I may change it up but I don't stray too far from my favorite look because I find it the most flattering. And that's okay. But why do I own a trillion eyeshadows for things like smokey eyes which is look I'm not particularly fond of on my particular eye shape? I am easily swayed by marketing and the idea that maybe I haven't figured out the most flattering look for me and MAYBE smokey eyes will change my life. They don't. I've always been jealous of women who just know their likes and dislikes extremely well and don't get caught up in wanting to try new things because they know what doesn't fit their lives/taste. I need to be more confident in myself like that.
*Having a small collection appeals to me on a visceral level as well.* I just enjoy looking at minimalist folks stash and how well loved every thing is. It feels so calming to see a curated collection. Then I look at my stash and get a headache. That isn't right and the last thing I need to be doing is adding more garbage to it. 
Let's do this!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 26, 2014)

Alright looking for some advice, or a what would you do type scenario. Under the spolier in case it counts as enabling, I don't really think so but I'm not sure



Spoiler



So my original no buy rules included that I could use any gift cards I get for Christmas. Due to an extremely generous Christmas from my family and my in laws (which I was not expecting),  I'm left with a rather significant gift card balance to Sephora, Ulta, Etsy (indies), and Nordstrom after Christmas.

While my no buy is partly becasue of money, the main reason I want to do one is becasue I have so much STUFF it's kind of overwhelming and I know I'll never use it all. So part of me says don't use the gift cards, it would defeat the purpose of no buy  as I'd probably spend about that in cash during that 100 days anyways and it's just adding to the hoard, which is the whole thing I'm trying to avoid.

But that is so freaking HARD to know I can get pretties at zero oop actual money. Like I don't know if I can make it that far with gift card balances, you know? Anyone have any advice? I'm thinking maybe allow myself to spend ONE gift card (like a $30 ulta one or something) and then save the rest? Or use it on the one thing I know I'll run out of before no buy is over (face primer) and then that doesn't count? But then I wouldn't count that anyways really becasue I legitimately would need it and that seems so boring to use as gift money? Just looking for input/motivation maybe??


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd say use it on the thing you need that you were going to buy anyway. That way you actually are SAVING money in no-buy. You would have bought the primer anyway with real money from your accounts, this way that money stays in your accounts, you get the thing you need and you're not accumulating. I'd save the rest for moments of weakness (they'll come in 100 days) and for a splurge at the end when fresh eyes might be a little more practical about what you really want to spend them on.

My 100 day rules I haven't thought of yet

I know the number one rules will be I still have to stay updated on current releases and keep posting in the enabler thread. I don't think it will be a complete no buy but I need to have a monthly budget for 3 months not just buy what I want. otherwise I need to think about my rules before the 1st

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 26, 2014)

I was originally going to try to hold out for longer than 100 days (I sorted my stash yesterday and found 32 mascaras...).  But 100 days is a good start.  I recently got foundation on sale at Ulta so I shouldn't even need to buy that (but that would be my one exception if I ran out).

I'm not counting things like deodorant or toothpaste or floss because you really can't go without those.  I bought a huge UD eyelid primer over Black Friday weekend, too, and I have lots of samples from other brands, so I shouldn't need that.  And I just replenished my supply of Seche Vite topcoat so I'm good there, as well.

I do not need shampoo, conditioner, body wash, hair oil, detangling spray, any lip cosmetics, blush, mascara, eyeliner, cleanser, moisturizer, body lotion, body scrubs, peels, masks, exfoliators, serum, eye cream, etc.  I think I have enough toner to get through this, as well.  I may or may not run out of shave gel but I have like 4 partially-used ones in my shower so I'll work through those first.

1) No new subs!  And cancel at least one per month for the duration of the challenge and possibly longer.  My 1 year of Glossybox runs out early next year so that one'll go.  I gave myself a third Birchbox sub as a gift to get some points so that one will run out and be done (and I'll make myself let the points sit there).  And I'll make a choice between Petbox and BarkBox for my dog.  I'll pick at least one other to cancel as well (I'll count April as a month).  I already canceled all food subs because I was eating everything as soon as it got here.

2) I'm doing the panning a palette thing, too.  I love buying eyeshadow but I need to actually use the stuff.  I picked Coastal Scents Revealed 2.

3) The only money I can spend at Ulta is to get my hair dyed.  I do not want to go for 100 days without a touch-up or I will have light brown roots sprinkled with gray that are like 4 inches long, which would look horrid with long, black hair.  (I did recently get a trim, though, so I can avoid that until summer.)

4) The only new stuff I can bring in is if I got it for free (i.e., won it in a giveaway, someone sent it to me to review on Amazon, got a free sample, etc.).

5) After 100 days, I'll re-assess.  But I'm probably just going to stick with getting the essentials, if I've run out of them.  I'll likely watch Ulta for sales and good GWPs so I can get the most for my money (plus I should have accumulated some points by then).  I should probably set myself a monthly budget after that.

I've done OK with goals like this in the past.  In 2009 I decided I was on the way to becoming an animal hoarder so I stopped getting new pets.  I'm down to a more reasonable number and I only broke that resolution twice -- once when a cat walked in my back door and I couldn't find her owner (so I kept her) and once when my dog died so I got a new dog because I was really lost without a dog.  So I think I can do this, too!  (For me, only 2 new pets in almost 6 years is nothing short of remarkable...)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 26, 2014)

After all the Christmas shopping, and already feeling overwhelmed by end-of-year sales (not by my spending, but by ALL the sales, everywhere, constantly at this time of year), I am really looking forward to this 100 day challenge. Just being able to confidently say, "No! I'm not buying anything so I don't need to spend even another second thinking about what's for sale."

I'm a little nervous, but really really looking forward to this. Six days!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Alright looking for some advice, or a what would you do type scenario. Under the spolier in case it counts as enabling, I don't really think so but I'm not sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Unless any of them are expiring I'd recommend saving them for the must-have purchases like the primer but only when you need it. 

I know for me it isn't just the money that's spent but it's also the shopping mentality and that need to get all of the pretty things. That's just my perspective though and it totally depends on how you spend.  



Still haven't had a chance to sort my makeup but I did unsubscribe from practically every site with promotional emails and blogs that promote a lot of shopping. My online reading options have gone down significantly! I might need a new hobby. 

I also like the idea of separate threads for each 10 days but don't think I can do an accountability partner. I think we can each decide if that would be helpful. I like the ease of group accountability.

When I first posted I said I was starting the challenge early and so far it's gone pretty well. I used to have a habit of buying everything that nobody else bought off my Christmas wish list since it would drive me a little nuts to have wish list items lingering for years and years. (Usually books and stuff.) This year I just moved everything into private lists where I track things I want.

Here's the only weakness (putting in spoiler so it doesn't trigger anyone): 



Spoiler



I mentioned I wasn't going to add any subs but I did resub to Quarterly MSA the other day. It won't bill/ship until March (or later, knowing Quarterly) but I still feel this was a bit of a cheat, particularly since I have a monstrous number of subs already.

I'm going to list everything below as a little exercise in being conscientious:

- Birchbox 1 (annual prepaid)

- Birchbox 2 (3 month prepaid; won't renew)

- PSMH (monthly)

- Skandicrush (monthly)

- Oui Please (annual prepaid)

*- SquareHue (monthly)*

- Elizabeth &amp; Clarke (quarterly)

- Sample Society (monthly)

*- Turntable Kitchen (monthly)*

- Petit Vour (monthly - just about to receive my first box so I want to check it out)

*- Scentbird 1 (monthly)*

- Scentbird 2 (6 month prepaid)

- Nina Garcia Quarterly (quarterly)

- MSA Quarterly (quarterly)

*- Nicky Hilton Fancy (monthly)*

*- Coco Rocha Fancy (monthly)*

*- Rockettes Fancy (monthly)*

- Fabletics (monthly but always cancel; I'm too lazy to call them)

*- Bespoke Post (monthly but always cancel; will cancel if I don't have to call)*

- Club W (monthly but I almost always cancel; I'll leave this just in case)

In reviewing that list I am going to cancel the ones I bolded above today and maybe that will counteract the MSA cheat.


----------



## recklesslysober (Dec 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Alright looking for some advice, or a what would you do type scenario. Under the spolier in case it counts as enabling, I don't really think so but I'm not sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My recommendation would be to keep the card with the lowest amount to use for repurchasing staples during the challenge. Hide the rest away where you can't see them or give them to a friend for safekeeping. If you complete the 100 day challenge successfully (no cheating or loopholes!), use the gift cards to reward yourself after! You could keep a list of everything you felt like buying as you go and then see if you still want any of those items at the end. Now.. if you DON'T successfully complete the challenge, donate those gift cards to a women's shelter or give them away to friends! This will be an extra motivation to do really well and stick to the promise you've made yourself, although keeping a promise to yourself is already important enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't cheat yourself, you can be stronger than that. That's the approach I'd take.. good luck!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 26, 2014)

I used a gift card to buy the stuff I needed to press my indie eyeshadows, so I am done done done with buying anything related to makeup until my birthday in April.


----------



## Tiny Littlebubble (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello, Thankyou for creating this forum

For 100 days starting from today. I will stop purchasing makeup skincare and hair care unless I have run out. 

I find it particularly hard to pick 10 items and do a project pan as a reward for me to purchase new items. Also I find it almost impossible to finish a powder or lip products. 

This is what i am going to do everytime I finish a product I am going to enter into my book. This way it looks like a project pan. Will my version. I will do this until I know which I items I use up the fastest. I will also note which items i need to repurchase. This will help me create a budget for 2016.

Rule

No make up skincare hair care purchase unless nothing else is available for 100 days!


----------



## PA Anna (Dec 27, 2014)

I need to do this! I have lots of items from subsription boxes that need to be used up. Rules for me:

1. No new sub boxes. I may drop a few subs!

2. No beauty/skincare/haircare purchases unless I absolutely need it. My skin is very sensitive. I may need to buy a cleanser etc. if I run out and there is nothing else that works in my stockpile. I don't want to agitate my skin. This will be only after I exhaust all possibilities in my stockpile.

Not sure what other rules to have.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 27, 2014)

acostakk said:


> Someone tell me it's ok to toss a really pretty lipstick that smells super bad on application.  Not "gone rancid" bad, just "that's the way it's made" bad.  The scent/taste lasts a minute or less.  But realistically I don't reach for it because it's just gross.  And because I have *several* others to wear instead.


Someone already answered this but I agree that if you don't like the taste of a lipstick then get rid of it. 

Which reminds me, I have a lip gloss that tastes like licking the inside of an old woman's handbag that I should toss. I have way too many better options that are more palatable.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 27, 2014)

Well... Time for me to fully commit to this. I have TOO MUCH STUFF. I've spent $120 in the past day. I got $100 for Christmas, so it's not the end of the world, but I need to stop! I have too much stuff. When my new boyfriend comes over, I'm embarrassed if he looks in my bathroom cabinets that are stuffed with samples and full size products.

Makeup and beauty is my hobby and I will always own more than the average person, but I want to have a manageable stash that doesn't embarrass or overwhelm me.

My rules: NO PURCHASES on beauty or skincare. I need nothing.

Allowed: ONE Birchbox (prepaid for the year) and my Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet sub ($12.90/month). No other subs.

I'm also thinking it might help to have a partner who can talk me down from "must-have" deals.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 27, 2014)

@@lindzebra We are all, as a group, accountability partners. We will talk each down, offer support, and give pep talks as needed.

    With partners you get only one person's feedback and maybe their style of expression will not resonate with you. A group can offer so much more as we each have a unique insight and method of self expression to offer. Someone may offer you advice in the public group which will help many others as well.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 27, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@lindzebra We are all, as a group, accountability partners. We will talk each down, offer support, and give pep talks as needed.
> 
> With partners you get only one person's feedback and maybe their style of expression will not resonate with you. A group can offer so much more as we each have a unique insight and method of self expression to offer. Someone may offer you advice in the public group which will help many others as well.


Thank you! I know it will help to have all of your support. We're all in this together!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 27, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I'm embarrassed if he looks in my bathroom cabinets that are stuffed with samples and full size products.


I'm embarrassed when people see the stacks of packages by my front door or the number of boxes in my recycling.  My upstairs neighbor sells stuff on eBay and has been taking my boxes off my hands, but she asks where they came from (and later told me she doesn't need any more...haha).

I spent all my gift cards ($200 worth) today so I don't have that excuse.


----------



## curlgrrrl (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm definitely in!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a good number of makeup gift sets for Christmas, and I'm thinking of putting them away somewhere to grab if I feel the need for new pretties to help fight the urge to shop for more things.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm in. I'm still working all of the parameters worked out in my head. I've got to have dental surgery on New Year's eve so I'm sorta holding up on deciding what my resolutions will be. But as far as this one goes.

1. No spend for 100 days on makeup and beauty products.

2 The only exception is hair dye(my roots are killing me right now), conditioner(my hair only does well on Deva Curl conditioner, I can use any other product as long as I start with the Deva Curl), and my Birchox sub.

3. I'm on the fence about my Square Hue sub. I paid for January already so I'm going reevaluate then.

4. I also need to think about the Wal-Mart sub and fortune cookie soap box. I don't need either one and it wouldn't upset me to not have either one, I may tie it in with my household budget goals. If I hit the household budget I can keep them, if not I'll cancel.

My other goal is to use my stuff. The past four months I've gotten out of the habit of painting my nails. I'm going to get back started doing that.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 28, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I'm embarrassed when people see the stacks of packages by my front door or the number of boxes in my recycling.  My upstairs neighbor sells stuff on eBay and has been taking my boxes off my hands, but she asks where they came from (and later told me she doesn't need any more...haha).
> 
> I spent all my gift cards ($200 worth) today so I don't have that excuse.


I have that feeling exactly. [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]One time a neighbor in my building asked me "Do you write a blog?" and I said, "Oh, not really" (have never been good about blogging so don't consider myself a real blogger) and she said "I just see you get so many subscription boxes and wondered if you were one of those people who wrote reviews on them?" She was nice but still ... that was just embarrassing to be getting so many subs that it fell into the realm of "you must be reviewing them". (My list above is a subset of where I was at mid-year.) [/SIZE]

I'm in my 30's and single and have started getting this feeling that I'm turning into a crazy package lady who gets her emotional support through material goods. Since I'm also a bit of a minimalist (who does not like visual clutter around my apartment) then can turn into a real pain when I run out of space and need to concoct new organizational strategies in my closets and dresser to contain everything. 

Anyway, just had to unload. Also, totally agreed with @@Kristine Walker about group support!


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 28, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> Kristine, you can count me in! Everything you said about saving nice items instead of using them really struck a chord with me. It's something that I do a lot now and I think during this challenge, I'm going to really try to break that bad habit. As a matter of fact, I just went and pulled out my coveted Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick and I'm wearing it right now. I've been holding onto it for too long, telling myself I'll wear it on special occasions, well, I'm done doing that! Life is a special occasion, we're all amazing goddesses, we deserve to use the nice and fancy on a daily basis. Anyway, here are my goals:
> 
> 
> No makeup purchases unless I run out of something and there are no backups. Given the size of my collection, I doubt that'll happen.
> ...


I'm glad you're using your special lipstick. Wouldn't it be awful if instead, one day you opened it to look at it, and it turned out that your treasured lipstick had 'that' scent or look that meant it was time to throw it out? The more mainstream makeup does have a fair bit of preservative in it, so those MAC lipsticks don't go bad quickly, but they can eventually spoil. I've had certain "not-natural/organic" lipsticks go on me over the years, and it is really very sad if they are the ones you save because they're the "special" ones. What were they saved for? Throwing out? We buy makeup because we like to use it, so it's great to actually use it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also making it an objective to use the "natural/organic" set more often. I had to throw a few of those lipsticks out this past year, so it would be nice to use up a lot more of a product before I have to toss it. I know I have a variety of products I like, so even if I make a concerted effort to use them (even the "favourite, special" ones), I'll be challenged to finish them in even two years! With an organic lipstick, you sometimes will not have two years to use it!

If we all tossed our "best/favourite" products by their "best before" dates, we'd have even less time with them; of course, "best before" doesn't mean "bad after" so I'll judge things more generously, but it's a good motivator for me to use the things I like!!


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 28, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I'm in. I'm still working all of the parameters worked out in my head. I've got to have dental surgery on New Year's eve so I'm sorta holding up on deciding what my resolutions will be. But as far as this one goes.
> 
> 1. No spend for 100 days on makeup and beauty products.
> 
> ...


Yeah for the nail painting! Just make sure you use your 'special' polishes (and other makeup) as well as the 'regular' ones; you deserve to!


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 28, 2014)

acostakk said:


> It found a new happy home with my mother, who loves it and doesn't think it smells at all. One small accomplishment at a time.


Good for you! One down.. 

I know what you mean about smelly lipsticks. Your strategy wouldn't work in my case since my mom and I have very different complexions (warm vs. cool (me)), and mostly a similar sense of smell.

I can't pass any clothes to my mom, since most of them are from her in the first place!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 28, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> My other goal is to use my stuff. The past four months I've gotten out of the habit of painting my nails. I'm going to get back started doing that.


I'm good about painting my nails, but your post reminded me of something else.  I took advantage of a few Julep sales and mystery boxes, and now I have about 5 sets of Julep duplicates (plus an essie duplicate I got from Glossybox throwback boxes).  I think I'm going to try to use up at least one bottle of each duplicate, so I don't have any more duplicates.  Shouldn't be much of a problem with the Juleps because they're so small (though it'll mean a lot of yellowish and brown nails for awhile) but the essie one might be more of a challenge.

I need to start painting my toenails again, too.  But I'm going to wait.  I stubbed my big toe so hard a couple of months ago that I really messed up the nail.  I think it broke and there is a new one growing under the old one.  So hopefully that will be all sorted out before summer and open-toe shoe season.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 28, 2014)

Okay, when I started reading this thread, I thought I probably wouldn't do it, but why not? I don't need anything, and I am going to have to make student loan payments starting next month, so I should really stop buying things. I also only have a contract at my current job until May, so any money I can save up will help. 

I can replace things that I have absolutely no alternatives to, but that's going to be very (very, very) rare. I can use referral credits on a few sites and Birchbox points, but no real money. I'll also keep Birchbox, because I have a year-long subscription. Otherwise, beauty/body/bath/skincare products, and no clothes either. I just bought a bunch of work clothes with my Xmas money, so that should be enough.

I also need to stop buying pre-made/restaurant food, and just generally organize my life better, but this is a good start. I reactivated my Mint.com account and deleted the clothes and beauty budget categories.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 28, 2014)

I think I am going to do this too.  I have already cut back a ton on my makeup and skincare purchases.  I just realized that it was getting way out of control.  I have enough BB Cream/Foundation, Mascara, Eyeliner, Eyeshadow, etc. to last me at least a year (with use everyday).  But I don't ever wear all of this stuff even the majority of the week.  In the past two weeks, I have canceled my birchbox subscription and my walmart subscriptions.  These were my only two subscriptions.  I really loved birchbox, but after 33 months I realized I have way too many full sized items and mini items.  

This year, the only thing I bought from Sephora was an Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim Light from Hourglass and I didn't make any purchases from Ulta, so I think I am already on the right track.

But I do need to stop saving things for special occasions and try to use up more of my items.  I think this thread will keep me motivated to stop buying things and start using things.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 28, 2014)

I went through my "Receipts" email folder to see what kind of purchases I made the first few months of 2014. There were sales and GWPs, but they weren't any better than the sales or GWPs that happened later in the year. I'm feeling really good about resisting whatever 2015 brings.

The only exceptions were two sales where % off codes worked on gift card purchases. For me, this is a reliable money-saving technique, and I will allow it during the no-buy if_ it is somewhere I already shop._ I am not allowed to buy gift cards to stores that I'm just curious about, or somewhere I "might" spend money. This is a way to minimize an existing slice of my budget.


----------



## annatomical (Dec 28, 2014)

If I ever want to get my stash down to a reasonable volume then I need to do two things.

1.  I must not purchase beauty products recreationally.

2.  I must reduce the number of items I have.  

My unofficial goal is to put 100 empties in my empties bin during the 100 day challenge.  

My rules include:  Deluxe &amp; Full-size products count as one item used.  It takes two foil packets to count as one item used.  

The items I use may include any number of items from the beauty genre including: makeup, perfume, skincare, bath/body, hair care, and nail care.

Wish me luck!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 28, 2014)

I am officially in. I am so tired of spending my time, energy, and money on acquiring more "stuff." I feel like I have lost myself. I would rather be putting my efforts towards enjoying the pretty things that I am fortunate to already have and spending quality and memorable time with my friends and family. I also want to put more effort into other hobbies this year.

I think I am ready to really commit myself to this no buy, but I am sure that I will need support. I am so inspired by the ideas and thoughts that many of you have already posted.

I haven't actually purchased much in the last few months, but the small purchases that I have made do add up.

I don't anticipate needing to replace anything, but if something totally bizarre happens, replacements will be allowed. My goal is to not make any cosmetic, skin care, hair care, or body care purchases during the 100 days. I have even cancelled the indie sub that I thought I would never cancel. I prepaid for an annual Birchbox sub in September, so I will be receiving that. I am considering keeping the FCS Soap Box (quarterly, will be shipping in February). I have cancelled everything else.

I am actually really looking forward to this.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 28, 2014)

Good Luck Everyone! I do for the most part only replacement shop. But, with sub boxes, GWP's, TJ Maxx hauls and my desire to try new things I have a good stash. My goal is to not allow it to grow any bigger. 

I do have a bit of a goal/accountability thing that I do. Every time I finish 10 products I post in the "Official used it up thread". Its like a weigh in for me. Knowing I want to post twice a month somehow helps me stick to a product until its done. I have been using 20 products a month! Other MUTers post their empties by week or month. Its whatever you want. I enjoy seeing what others use up too.

There is also a separate thread "what hit the trash can" for items you just can't stand finishing. It was yuck or old and just not worth owning anymore.

Maybe these two threads can help during the 100 days.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok, count me in! I need to slow down...

My rules:

1) current subs are ok: 2 indie subs, and starlooks. In the last month, I've cancelled 1 indie sub, 2 Ipsy and 1 boxycharm. No julep boxes.

2) I know, I know...but LE mac products are something I do collect and use. I've been getting better but I can only buy LE products from mac, no buying from Facebook. No eyeshadow, just lipstick, blush or powder. This is something I plan for in my budget....lol.

3) no random buys-this is my downfall, small quick trips to sephora or ulta. No memeboxes. This is really where I fall off the wagon...

Here's to 100 days!!


----------



## chibimorph (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm joining in, too!

The basic rules I'm setting for myself are:

1. Only one indie sub

2. I can buy things for a swap

I didn't buy any makeup for myself this month (even for my birthday)! I received a super awesome exchange package and I still need to play with all the goodies. Hopefully the sub and stuff I get for the swap will satisfy the 'waiting-for-packages' hole in my life for the 100 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 29, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I'm joining in, too!
> 
> The basic rules I'm setting for myself are:
> 
> ...


That's totally me! I love coming home to packages and I don't know why....


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 29, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> That's totally me! I love coming home to packages and I don't know why....


Honestly, half the fun is watching my cats sit in the boxes once I've emptied them. =)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 29, 2014)

Would a moderator please make this thread a sticky  so it doesn't get buried once the challenge begins?


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 29, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Would a moderator please make this thread a sticky so it doesn't get buried once the challenge begins?


Done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And good idea.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 29, 2014)

@ Thank you!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 29, 2014)

Well thank goodness it hasn't started yet because I already fell off the wagon.  And I thought I was going to be so great...  

I was at Nordstrom rack and found a kit with the full-size Smashbox primer that I love for only $15 and I had to buy it.  I had a gift card so I didn't actually spend any money on it, and I don't own any full size primers just a couple of travel sized, but I still feel pretty bad about buying it (even though I know it was a good deal and I kind of needed it).


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Dec 29, 2014)

I will be getting in on this. I'm not going to post my rules as this will collide with my year ban I'm going on. So it'll be all in one. I'm making a post of all my rules and such because It's quite the challenge. haha.

My basic rules are 

no buying anything. Pay bills and save money over the year. 

Only time I'm allowing myself to buy things is if I run out of a product I don't have a backup of,meaning, no lipglosses or lipsticks (won't happen)

shampoo,toothpaste, things like that if I should run out. 

I'm allowing myself a monthly limit of 20$ which is basically nothing so It's still a no-buy to me. 

I'm allowing myself to go see one movie this coming year which is the new avengers movie.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok did a MASSIVE clean out today and I am ready. The amount of stuff I have is so overwhelming and I am back into the no buy mindset after seeing all my stuff. Revised rules:

-no makeup or beauty purchases (including candles, lotion, and soap) for 100 days OR sephora chic week, whichever is first.

-I am allowed to buy face primer (I will run out before this is over, and buy ONE, not multiple) but I must use a gift card I got for xmas.

- allowed: to keep birchbox, aromaleigh sub, and FCS box. Allowed to buy: a special order indie thing. No new subs!!!

- if I get desperate, I have a $25 ulta gift card I can use for emergencies, along with a $10 target one. No overages allowed, and ideally I want to save these.

- use 5 samples a week. No excuses with this. If I keep this up, sample stash should be at a manageable level by the end!

- reward for completion: $100 at the sephora sale (but NO EYESHADOW) and a new purse!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 29, 2014)

For those who have done a clear out/sorting, did anything surprise you? Did you make any discoveries? Learn anything about your collection?

  I learned that I actually like  very few families of lip colors, but I tend to buy anything remotely close to my favorite shades. I am stuffed to the gills with medium pinks, mauve, and deep berries. Probably 80% of my entire stash of colored lip products are in just those three color ranges.

  I learned from sorting how much I loathe products in pots. If I have to dip a finger in it, it ain't happening. My sole exceptions are Rosebud Salve and my Stila convertible colors( I use on lips not cheeks). The reason I love Cailyn products is because the brush is part of the lid. I'm over fiddling with lip brushes. I don't mind gel liners in pots because they have to be used with a brush anyway.

  I have no interest in "making it work", if I can't use the product all on its lonesome, I don't want it. Sure, I love mixing colors, but only for fun and when I'm in the mood. I'm not going to fiddle with salvaging a product, if it doesn't work I will either return, save for CS and gift exchanges or toss it.

  My collection, large as it is, is extremely repetitive as to colors, types, and formulations. Very heavily weighted towards neutral eyeshadows and limited lip colors.

   Can't wait to hear your discoveries!


----------



## SassyPeach (Dec 29, 2014)

'Kristine Walker' said:


> I learned that I actually like  very few families of lip colors, but I tend to buy anything remotely close to my favorite shades. I am stuffed to the gills with medium pinks, mauve, and deep berries. Probably 80% of my entire stash of colored lip products are in just those three color ranges.


Same here. Apparently all I like are rosy, mauve and berry colored lip sticks. I do have some pink, peach and nude lip glosses but my lip stash as a whole is very repetitive.



'Kristine Walker' said:


> I have no interest in "making it work", if I can't use the product all on its lonesome, I don't want it. Sure, I love mixing colors, but only for fun and when I'm in the mood. I'm not going to fiddle with salvaging a product, if it doesn't work I will either return, save for CS and gift exchanges or toss it


Agreed completely. I don't want to struggle trying to make something work when I know there are many other options in my collection. When I went through my collection I made a list of the products I'm not to keen on and I'm going to give each one one last try. If I don't like it, it's gone.



'Kristine Walker' said:


> My collection, large as it is, is extremely repetitive as to colors, types, and formulations. Very heavily weighted towards neutral eyeshadows and limited lip colors.


Yes, yes and yes.  It seems that you and I have many things in common when it comes to makeup. Neutral eyeshadows seem to be taking over my collection, lol 

Other discoveries:


I hoard mascara. If I used 4 mascaras every 3 months I would have enough mascaras to last me for 18 months!
I have way too many lip balms open at one time. So many in fact, that they will probably go bad before I can use them all. Currently I have 8 lip balms open! 
:blink:


----------



## mollybb (Dec 29, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> For those who have done a clear out/sorting, did anything surprise you? Did you make any discoveries? Learn anything about your collection?
> 
> I learned that I actually like  very few families of lip colors, but I tend to buy anything remotely close to my favorite shades. I am stuffed to the gills with medium pinks, mauve, and deep berries. Probably 80% of my entire stash of colored lip products are in just those three color ranges.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way with lip colors- most of mine are variations of pinks or corals with the occasional pinky-berry, pinky-nude or red thrown in. I have so many colors that I love but rarely use because I forget about them.

I also have a weakness for eyeliner and have so many backups for colors I haven't even finished once! I put all of my unopened ones away and am making myself use up what I have before I start using any more.

I think the easiest way to get myself excited about using what I have instead of buying new things is to keep my selection fresh. I'm planning on using up a lot of my samples with this challenge, so I will constantly have something new to use. I'm also going to try to get through some of the products I already own (eyeliners specifically) and deciding once and for all if I love certain things or if I need to give them up (mostly with lippies). I'm with you, if it doesn't work I need to get rid of it instead of telling myself I will "make it work... someday."

Also, I really need to keep my eyeliners and lip pencils sharpened. If they are all ready for me to use, I get more excited about using them vs. having to dig through my stash to find something that is good to go. Honestly, being able to use everything I have and rotating my stash so new colors are at the front really helps me appreciate what I already have and helps me limit my spending.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 29, 2014)

Exactly The same way with lip color. I have more cool toned pinks than any reasonable person would ever need. In an effort to keep things fresh, and because my hair color makes cool pink a little wonky right now, moved them all in my closet. I rotated a bunch of mauve and berry and browner/reddish shades into my bathroom to make some progress now because I know when summer comes and I go back to blonde, I'll be back on the pastel pink train.

I learned I hate single eyeshadows. I think i kept 6. I just prefer palettes and you know what? That's ok.

I learned I need to layer. I actually want to try to make stuff work. For example, I hate the MUFE Aqua eyes shadow sticks. I hate the L'oreal infallibles (hate is maybe strong....I just don't reach for them and they never come out as pretty on my eyes as they do swatched). I tried layering the 2 today and really liked it!! So layering is the goal as well, since it will help use stuff more quickly. Edit: with that being said, if something is not working, I need to toss it. I kept about 5-6 things I was on the fence with. They get a week each. If I have to force myself to use it, in the trash it goes.

I learned bronzer and I will never get along, and 2 is more than enough.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 30, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I learned I hate single eyeshadows. I think i kept 6. I just prefer palettes and you know what? That's ok.


I am the same way.  It may be, however, because all the single eyeshadows I have are from subscriptions, whereas I chose most of the palettes myself.  And the singles are really random colors: mustard yellow, dark blue, etc.

I put all my lip products in organizers.  I have pretty much every color imaginable.  Also I have 5 organizers with 24 spaces each (and some smaller things are shoved two to a space).  Hopefully since they are all out on the bathroom counter, I will see what I have and not be tempted further.  (I have no more space on the bathroom counter.)  I will not be using any lipsticks or lip glosses up, though, unless I just pick one and try to wear it once or twice a week.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 30, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I am the same way.  It may be, however, because all the single eyeshadows I have are from subscriptions, whereas I chose most of the palettes myself.  And the singles are really random colors: mustard yellow, dark blue, etc.


Agreed on single shadows; mine just end up being so random. I love my palettes.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 30, 2014)

I learned through sorting my stash that I absolutely hate single eyeshadows, but I DETEST depotted blush. I enjoy having all my shadows available in palettes (DIY ones, specifically, like z palettes) vs all over the place in set palettes or single shadows... it makes me forget about what I have x-xx.... I have some inglot palettes that are AMAZING because of how sturdy they are, but the reality is that my makeup rarely leaves my bedroom...and if it did, I don't need 10 heavy duty palettes when 1 for travel will do and the rest can be stored neatly in z palettes. So my goal is to move all my shades into z palettes or the like, and keep 1 heavy duty quad to put shades for travel in.

I also detest depotted blush. which is funny considering my views on eyeshadows... but I much prefer my blushes in their original packaging. it's easy to throw into a bag and know that it won't break. I guess I got sucked into the beauty world makeup artist idea of having everything in palettes because convenience and space saving! but I NEVER reach for the blushes I have depotted. x-x...so what's the point? 

I have far too many eyeliners considering I only ever wear black, brown on random ocassions, and not once have I actually worn any of my colorful eyeliners...guess which ones I have the most of? colorful ones. So my goal is to start using them in my lower lashline, or as a "base" since most of them are creamy enough for such use.

I hate loose powder makeup. And that's a shame considering I own so many pigments. so my goal will also be to try and press some of those and put them in my z palettes so that I can actually get some use out of them. 

on the other hand, I don't mind products in pots. For me, I guess I am the only one who ever uses these things and I always wash my hands before doing my makeup, so I am not necessarily grossed out by sticking my finger into it....I already put my fingers all over my face all day long anyways, so what's the difference? I also make sure to sanitize my products regularly, though.

I also have way too many eyeshadows of bright colors I NEVER reach for. My comfort zone with colors is for wearing them in my crease and sometimes my lower lashline, but I would never wear a full on bright look, and certainly not crazy colors like reds or yellows... orange shadow I keep to warm up my crease lightly, and that's it...so why do I own so many reddish and yellow shadows? UUUGGGHHHH.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay, just had to restock an item.



Spoiler



I ordered from Birchbox and it was so hard to JUST buy the eye cream and not fill out my cart so I could get some more bonus items. I managed though! And I used points so it was almost half off.


----------



## recklesslysober (Dec 30, 2014)

I learned this year just how little I actually wear makeup on a daily basis. When I'm in school or at work I'm usually too busy to bother, and when I have a break I'm too lazy to bother. So I got rid of a bunch of eyeshadows I never wear. My goal is to do another cleanout in July and get rid of everything I haven't used in 6 months.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Dec 30, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I learned from sorting how much I loathe products in pots. If I have to dip a finger in it, it ain't happening. My sole exceptions are Rosebud Salve and my Stila convertible colors( I use on lips not cheeks). The reason I love Cailyn products is because the brush is part of the lid. I'm over fiddling with lip brushes. I don't mind gel liners in pots because they have to be used with a brush anyway.


I totally agree about the pots thing.  I hate dipping my finger in stuff.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 30, 2014)

Another goal I have during the 100 days is to use all of my open makeup products at least once and toss the things I don't like. I also have too many products and too little time to force myself to use things that don't work.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 30, 2014)

So close to the no-buy! I'm excited to challenge myself.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Dec 30, 2014)

A late entry but count me in!  I have so many shower gel, lotion  skin care items makeup etc its so embarrassing and overwhelming!   my rules for the next 100 days are simple.

1) I can keep birchbox as it is already paid for.

2) no buying any beauty products, makeup lotion  shower gel etc. unless I run out of something (which should not happen).

3) toss or get rid of products that I don't want use  ( no trading as I don't need anything more!)

 I will also track my empties to ensure I'm working on my ridiculous stash..

Good Luck everyone!!!!  stay strong..


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey everyone! We only have one day left before the official no-buy starts! I've already been doing that this week, but I won't count it because it's just practice! Hehehe!

Hey.... I thought about it, and I think the main reason I keep buying things is because I don't really want to .... let my mind turn to other things. I have a little depression and the divorce this year didn't help at all, so I'm using it not only to fill a void and get instant gratification, but as a .... distraction from other thoughts and feelings. I guess I really ought to get to the heart of what I'm feeling instead of pushing it aside.

I'm turning 30 this January.... so that's one of those things you just.... you know, it's just a big turning point. So I'm 30, divorced, living with my parents and sister, and I have a shopping problem. To top it all off, I'm really not that great at applying makeup....

I would really like to 'get my life figured out' before January 1st, but it's the 31st already and I don't have any more time. I just have to think about my life as a work in progress, rather than getting ready and then living. It's kind of like using up the special items, rather than saving them for someday.

Someday never comes. Today is some day.

Sorry for the saddish post.... I'm still pumped for us all and for this challenge. Hopefully sticking to this challenge will keep my spirits up the way that shopping used to.

Love you all, and hope that everyone can feel good about the start date tomorrow!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 31, 2014)

@eastofthesun. I feel. Thanks to my all or nothing problem, I constantly want things to be just right so that everything will be okay from that point forward. But life doesn't work like that, and I need to remember that. I do love the idea of a fresh start, and I always anxiously await the new year because it's as good of a fresh start as I can get.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 31, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Hey everyone! We only have one day left before the official no-buy starts! I've already been doing that this week, but I won't count it because it's just practice! Hehehe!
> 
> Hey.... I thought about it, and I think the main reason I keep buying things is because I don't really want to .... let my mind turn to other things. I have a little depression and the divorce this year didn't help at all, so I'm using it not only to fill a void and get instant gratification, but as a .... distraction from other thoughts and feelings. I guess I really ought to get to the heart of what I'm feeling instead of pushing it aside.
> 
> ...


*hugs*

 You're a very strong woman for posting this. We're all here to support you... what you said about thinking of life as a work in progress, instead of just getting ready then living, that hit home for me... I'm one of those who stalls by making myself feel "productive" through planning for things, versus actually doing them. I need to work on that this year.... just going for things instead of getting ready to...then never doing them.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

@@eastofthesun I've also come to realize that I throw myself into shopping to deal with other areas of my life I'm trying to avoid thinking about. I could get into it, but the point is that shopping is the symptom of a larger problem that I need to fix and I'm hoping this no-buy helps me fill my time more wisely. In addition to the no-buy list of rules, I've also got a few projects I've wanted to finish for a long time that I'm going to get started on again. Really looking forward to all of it, I just hope I can keep up with it and not get bogged down like I usually do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Happy New Year everyone!! Looking forward to completing this challenge with all of you!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Dec 31, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Hey everyone! We only have one day left before the official no-buy starts! I've already been doing that this week, but I won't count it because it's just practice! Hehehe!
> 
> Hey.... I thought about it, and I think the main reason I keep buying things is because I don't really want to .... let my mind turn to other things. I have a little depression and the divorce this year didn't help at all, so I'm using it not only to fill a void and get instant gratification, but as a .... distraction from other thoughts and feelings. I guess I really ought to get to the heart of what I'm feeling instead of pushing it aside.
> 
> ...


*hugs* 

i normally just lurk and don't post much (and it's nothing personal, everyone on this site is great!) but this post hit me hard.

i just turned 30 and am living with my parents and siblings. i've been in the mind set that once i find a real job and move back out on my own then my life can start. but you are right. life is a work in progress. thank you so much for saying that. i've spent most of my life waiting for the next thing to happen, and in the process, i feel like i've missed out on so much. you said it in a way that i can't and now i need to post i where i can see it every day!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 31, 2014)

@@eastofthesun I definitely self-medicate through shopping and subs. I think getting mail makes me feel loved, like a care package from someone? Then I start feeling a little hollow when it sinks in how much stuff it ends up being because I don't like feeling like there's all that waste going on. 

Wanting to have your life figured out before you're 30 really resonates with me. I was there. I can't speak for everyone because we're all going to have ups and downs in life, but my 30's (so far - I'm halfway through) have been more amazing but much different than my 20's. I've taken a lot more risks (and been rewarded), I've learned a lot more about myself, I feel more confident, and I've done a lot more than I ever expected. I'm still a work in progress! Sometimes I take some steps back before I take any forward. I think it's only when you give up that you'll stop changing. I want to be a work in progress even when I'm in my 80's!

Also I'm with you on makeup application; I just learned how to blend my eyeshadow a month ago. It's so silly but before I was a single-shade woman because blending seemed far too complicated.


----------



## Natasha01 (Dec 31, 2014)

This is SO perfect for me! Thanks for sharing all of your great ideas everyone.

My Rules for myself:

No purchases for any type of health/beauty/hair product unless it is a true replacement which means I have nothing in my stash from that category to replace it with. I will use up all available samples before buying a replacement for an item. If I can't use up an item because it doesn't work for me (very sensitive pale skin) I will trash it instead of hanging on to it and causing clutter.

I anticipate needing to replace deodorant, shampoo, face wash, and possibly foundation/BB cream if my samples run out. There may be more that I am not thinking of, but hopefully not.

I will keep my current subscriptions to BB and Popsugar since they are pre-paid for a year and six months respectively, but can not add any more. I have quarterly (not pre-paid) subscriptions to the MSA box and the Walmart box. These are the only other subscription boxes I have. They are both on the chopping block. I have not decided whether or not to let them go. I reserve the right to get one Target box if it comes out during this time. I will use a Target gift card from Christmas to pay for it.

As for gift cards received from Christmas, I will not use them on health/beauty/hair products with the one possible exception above unless it is a true replacement product.

Any clothing that I buy during this time will be purchased with my Christmas gift cards only. Overage to pay for taxes only.

Any coffee drinks I purchase during this time will be with Christmas gift cards only.

I will not go to Ulta or Sephora stores until the end of the 100 days. I will buy replacement products from either the drugstore or online. In person is just too tempting to me.

I am really awful about neglecting my nails (I do keep up with my toes!) I will try to polish my nails at least once per week. My husband really likes it when I do. My daughter steals my polishes and keeps them in her collection, so I will just have to borrow them back from her.

Things that I normally would have would have splurged on will be noted and costs tallied up at the end of the 100 days. That amount will be added to our savings account. For each 10 days that I make it, I will add $10 towards purchase of a reward for myself at the end of the 100 days. Hopefully this will end up being $100! This will be perfect timing since my 40th birthday is on April 23rd - right after the challenge ends.

It is my goal to use up as many items as possible from my stash. I will post either here or in another thread in this forum when I use something up. I have not read any of the other threads except for Pan that Palette, which I signed up to be a part of. I am going to be reading the threads in the forum, and hopefully participating in more as I work my way through them.

I am so glad I found this forum and so excited to be a part of the challenges. I *know* that you girls will keep me motivated and accountable. That is what I need.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 31, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> @@eastofthesun I definitely self-medicate through shopping and subs. I think getting mail makes me feel loved, like a care package from someone? Then I start feeling a little hollow when it sinks in how much stuff it ends up being because I don't like feeling like there's all that waste going on.
> 
> Wanting to have your life figured out before you're 30 really resonates with me. I was there. I can't speak for everyone because we're all going to have ups and downs in life, but my 30's (so far - I'm halfway through) have been more amazing but much different than my 20's. I've taken a lot more risks (and been rewarded), I've learned a lot more about myself, I feel more confident, and I've done a lot more than I ever expected. I'm still a work in progress! Sometimes I take some steps back before I take any forward. I think it's only when you give up that you'll stop changing. I want to be a work in progress even when I'm in my 80's!
> 
> Also I'm with you on makeup application; I just learned how to blend my eyeshadow a month ago. It's so silly but before I was a single-shade woman because blending seemed far too complicated.


I hear you. For me...while I have a great husband, great cats...I work at a very lonely job. In the past, I was obsessed with shoes, and became part of a shoe community on fb. Now...it's makeup. It's tough to connect with people, as we are in our 30s with no kids...where most of our friends have kids and only hang out with people that have kids.

I made my last purchase today. I can feel myself already get twitchy. But i need to do this...need to also stay off Facebook!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 31, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I think I've determined my parameters for the first 100 days! Rules:
> 
> 
> *NO makeup purchases for the first 100 days. *There should be no type of makeup that I will run out of*, so there will be no need to purchase anything. Originally I was worried about doing such a cold turkey challenge, but I really have SO much (and, of course, went a little overboard this holiday season) that I really have a need for nothing and have plenty to play with. Plus, I've included some other loose-ness below that will hopefully reduce the temptation. [*There is a chance I will run out of face powder or BB cream--if that happens, then a purchase can be made for a replacement, so long as all other samples are used up.]
> ...


Quoting my own rules to remind myself! I took some time today to get organized. No major cleaning out for me (since I did that last summer), but I made sure my inventory was up to date and...dun dun dun, posted it over on the inventory forum! It was embarrassing and eye-opening. I also got my Project Pan items set up as well and photographed for the start date. 

I'm loving the idea to do a small reward every 10 days. I haven't decided what mine will be yet, but I'm thinking things like a yoga class, frozen yogurt, renting a movie, etc. I want to try hard to make sure the rewards are "consumables" (i.e. food or experiences) vs. things (even non-makeup things like house products or fashion stuff) because I am trying to make this period a low-buy in ALL of my life, not just makeup. I need to stop accumulating stuff lest I be buried by my things over time!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm in !!!! I have tried this twice before but I seriously need to make this work. I need to appreciate and use up my ridiculous collection. I am planning a larger scale plan of 9 months (until next holiday...) but 100 days is a good place to start. My Birthday is in middle Jan but I plan to use ONLY gift cards to shop for myself. After that I am going to be super strict. No makeup purchases until October. I am in the process of working up the resolve to cancel all my sub boxes. Can't use up your stash if new stuff keeps piling up. (But this step will be hard for me...) Anyhoo....yes, I'm IN.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 31, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I hear you. For me...while I have a great husband, great cats...I work at a very lonely job. In the past, I was obsessed with shoes, and became part of a shoe community on fb. Now...it's makeup. It's tough to connect with people, as we are in our 30s with no kids...where most of our friends have kids and only hang out with people that have kids.
> 
> I made my last purchase today. I can feel myself already get twitchy. But i need to do this...need to also stay off Facebook!


Are you me? I have the same issue. We don't have kids, we don't want kids. It's so HARD to meet people in your 30's and a lot of my friends only want to talk about their kids and I can't relate. It's hard.

And I resisted going nuts today so far, which is good. I'm ready to start and I'm actually excited to use stuff up in my collection. I've been binge watching project pan videos on YouTube (im off work all week and shopping when bored is a real issue for me) and that seems to be helping!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 31, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> I am in the process of working up the resolve to cancel all my sub boxes. Can't use up your stash if new stuff keeps piling up. (But this step will be hard for me...) Anyhoo....yes, I'm IN.


This is going to be the hard part for me.  I don't think I'll cancel all of them, but I'm definitely cutting back.  I counted and I think I have 11 subs right now.  I'm aiming to get rid of 6 (keeping to roughly a $100/month budget, and 2 of the ones I'm keeping are pet subs, not beauty).  Three long-term ones expire in the next few months and I'm going to axe another three (one per month for the first three months of the year).  I've already decided two I'm cutting and I've got the third I'm cutting narrowed down to a choice between two similarly-priced subs.  I'm giving them each two months to wow me and whichever does better, stays.

This may not match exactly what I said earlier in the thread, but the end result is actually getting rid of two more subs than I originally intended, and at a faster rate, so I figure it's actually an improvement.

The thing about me is, I can usually decide to do something, but sometimes I have to think about it for awhile, give myself some time to go over the idea.  So like, I had a bunch of old bird cages that I had shoved into a closet.  I got the idea in my head to get rid of them because I wasn't planning to get a bunch more birds.  And six months later, I hauled them all out to the curb and had the trash guys come get them.  It just took me a little while to part with them (they were not really in good enough shape to sell or give away).

Anyway, I have been thinking I would make one last purchase, and have been stalking all kinds of websites, but I simply can't think of anything I even want.  Organizing my stash last week helped way more than I could ever have hoped.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 31, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Are you me? I have the same issue. We don't have kids, we don't want kids. It's so HARD to meet people in your 30's and a lot of my friends only want to talk about their kids and I can't relate. It's hard.


I am single and in my 30s but I don't have or want kids either.  My parents dote on my (younger) sister's kids when they go to New York and my dog and cats when they come to Georgia.  And I'm fine with that.


----------



## samplegal (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok, I'm ready to go. I purchased the one item that I thought I will run out of during the 100 days -- the Nailtiques Formula 2, which helps keep my nails from peeling, and I can't wear polish without it. Otherwise I'm ready, and I don't foresee needing anything.
 
I chose a handful of items to work through in a Project Pan during this time. These are all makeup related, not skincare. There will likely be other makeup, skincare, body care, haircare items that get finished, but I really wanted to focus on these. After 100 days, I'll count how many items I actually used up.
 
I'll just post the pics here, and do a more detailed post in the Makeup Project Pan thread. It's nice to think that in 100 days or so this stuff should be out of my collection.










 
Full list:
1. Rimmel Stay Matte Powder: about 40% left
2. Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray: about 50% left
3. Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment deluxe size: about 50% left (plus I plan to dig till the end)
4. Almay Get Up and Grow Mascara: seems nearing the end
5. Urban Decay Perversion Mascara Deluxe Sample: just recently opened, going strong
6. Lorac Lip Liner, Color is called 09. Its a brownie nude, with some red in it. About 80% left
7. NYX Lip Liner. I think its Ever, but has rubbed off. About 20% left
8. Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lip Gloss, Midnight Cowboy: half done
9. Maybelline Master Precise Liquid Eyeliner: starting to show first signs of drying
10. Charlotte Tillbury Eyeliner, Dark Brown, about 40% left
11. Chanel Stylo Eyeliner in a Pale Violet color: 20% left
12. Elf Eyebrow Kit. I only use the waxy side. 15% left
13. Nails Inc Mini Polish in Jermyn Street: about 80% left
14. FlowerbyKenzo Rollerball Spray: 65% left


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 31, 2014)

@@eastofthesun Thanks for your brilliant post. We are all works in progress, struggling towards that "someday" while today fades from grasp.

  It is almost a form of group therapy, finding why the spending on makeup snowballs. Seeing if it is just makeup, or spending in general. Have there been other obsessive tendencies in other categories?

  What are we trying to fix inside with objects? What are we trying to avoid? Can we learn to trust enough to share our inner demons with each other and thereby heal ourselves and each other?

  Everyone needs a place they can be 100% truthful, with no fear of judgement or criticism. I hope this challenge will become the safe zone for everyone involved. Be kind and gentle with yourselves and others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 31, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Have there been other obsessive tendencies in other categories?


Oh yes, I've had to talk myself out of multiple Prize Candle purchases today.  But as a result of this and the other thread, I realize it's just another item to fill the "category of the month/year/whatever."  (It doesn't help that I fished out a &gt;$10 ring from a Prize Candle today, either.  But I rarely even wear rings other than my college ring.)

I just have to remind myself that it's more expensive than lottery tickets...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree with you ladies on so many levels! It had me thinking of Dazed and Confused when Juliette Lewis's character says, "I'd like to quit thinking of the present, like right now, as some minor, insignificant preamble to somethin' else." I definitely have an issue with seeing my current life as some kind of messed up dress rehearsal. My real life will come later when I'm skinny or successful or whatever.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 31, 2014)

Today I carried out my last step of getting ready for the No-Buy that starts tomorrow. There was a method to the seeming madness.

  I went Walmart and gave myself a $25 budget to spend on anything I wanted from the beauty department, as my final purchase before starting. The only rules were: It couldn't be a dupe or near dupe of anything I already own, and it couldn't be something wild I would never wear, just to be spending money. I lingered, took my time, wallowed in the choices, and bought nothing.

    Everything I was attracted to was just like something I already had. I did carry two L'Oreal eyeshadow things around for a while, trying to think what it was I loved about them, then it hit me, they were some of my favorite shades from my CS Revealed 1 and 2 palettes. So, I actually had dupes and just had a temporary brain fart.

   It was such a liberating feeling! I found that in actuality I wanted what I had.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

@@Kristine Walker Wow, that's amazing for you! I think that's a great thought exercise to use as we find ourselves in situations where we are in a store or on a website carrying makeup during the 100 days. Just don't allow dupes! Really makes you realize what you have!


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I've been binge watching project pan videos on YouTube (im off work all week and shopping when bored is a real issue for me) and that seems to be helping!


Oooh, who have you been watching? I'm looking for more panning youtubers to add to my watch list!


----------



## Jenn10 (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay, I am joining in! 

Rules for me:

I can buy necessary things when I run out-- I will need to purchase shampoo, conditioner and bodywash at some point.

I can buy a box of hair dye and use it. I will need one around Feb/March.

I have no beauty subscription box at this moment, I will keep it that way. I can keep my Naturebox subscription for snacking-- snacking is possibly something I enjoy more than beauty stuff.

When the challenge is over, I will take advantage of Sephora chic week, but will stay within a budget. I will not stock up on things (no backup purchase allowed) or buy makeup that I already have similar of. Within the budget, if there is room for it, I will gift myself a newly released lipstick or lip pencil at that time, lipstick/lip pencil is my absolute No 1 beauty item I like buying.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 31, 2014)

Rules:

1: No buy with a $50 a month contingency. I would like to make it the full 100 days with out buying things but as we all know things happen, new releases come out and as a blogger I can't just ignore them but I need to be pickier in what I buy and why

2:I have to stay active in the Enablers thread and up to date on new releases on Sephora and Ulta sites. I need to stay updated and I also need to learn to make the responsible decision not to buy not just ignore the temptation.

3: Finish organizing my office, I made a huge dent in getting it organized this year but I need to finish it up and keep it up.

4: Daily skincare and workout routine even if only 5 minutes for each. I need to budget time for myself, solely myself and no one else. What better way to have me time then having time dedicated to being my best me.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 31, 2014)

I keep thinking that I'll sit down and make a proper list, but that hasn't happened, so...

1.  no online sales unless using BB/Ulta points

2.  I can still get my hair colored at Ulta

3.  I can pick up my birthday gifts from Ulta/Sephora

4.  If I receive gift cards for my bday I can use them

5.  I can buy replacements as long as I have no other options (very unlikely as I hoard almost everything)

6.  I cannot buy things because I'm too lazy to look through what I have

7.  I cannot start any new hobbies that involve spending $$$

8.  No new subs -- can continue ipsy, BB (paid thru Nov '15), GlossyBox (free box), Love with Food (now month-to-month, may cancel), graze (down to 1xmonth), PetBox (paid thru June), Bulu Box (paid thru May), MSA Quarterly and Walmart

9.  I can continue to receive products from Smiley360, PinchMe, Influenster, and other test panels

10.  I must finish my last college class that will bump my salary up nearly 14k for next year.  (The deadline for the class is April 15th, but why not finish a little early??)

11.  I'm not including clothes in my no-buy b/c I desperately need one or two pairs of black pants.  Thankfully clothes shopping is not something that I do very often.

12.  Grocery store -- stick to a list.  Shop at Aldi's for me, and Meijer/Kroger/Marsh for mom.

Ironically, my biggest problem isn't the number of items I have, it's the wanton ability to drop $100 when there is NOTHING that I need.  Therefore I can acquire things -- I just can't spend money on them (unless it's tax and I spend less than $5.00.)

As I mentioned elsewhere, I want the big (not jumbo) Jo Malone candle in Lime, Basil and Mandarin when I finish.  I bought the small one with the idea that I can light it when I'm feeling weak and it will help reinforce my no-buy.  If I'm out in public, I can spray my little vial of the LBM perfume to help refocus. 

Let's do this!


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am going to try this. My rules are similar to everyone else. My weakness is GWP. I will buy something I don't need just to get the freebie. Especially Ulta when you stack several GWP and it is such a "good deal". I have already quit following the Ulta and enablers threads. I want to buy things that I don't really need if I think I am getting a good deal. I guess that is why I have gotten into subscription boxes. I like to add up the value and see how much it is worth vs what I paid. I may have spent a lot this year, but think of what I have saved! (lol)

I do need to use some stuff up. I cleaned out a lot at Christmas by giving away goodie bags to my nieces and sisters. I am also throwing out makeup that I don't like because of the color, etc. and using what I do like. I am not sure I will run out of anything by April, but I do have an Ulta gift card and some birchbox points. I will be keeping birchbox and I have a 3 month glossybox that I bought on Ruelala that I have to start no later than February. We will see how it goes.

Thanks for starting this.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 31, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> My weakness is GWP. I will buy something I don't need just to get the freebie. Especially Ulta when you stack several GWP and it is such a "good deal".


This describes me as well, especially Ulta.  If it helps, remember that usually their GWP when the purchase is $50 are bunches of foils.  It took me far too long to realize this.

I might allow myself to shop there after the 100 days are up, but only if they are having a sale on something I need (I use Neutrogena foundation and they put that on sale regularly).


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 31, 2014)

I've decided to expand my no-buy to clothing as well.  I have way too many clothes!  But they usually don't fit or I can't make them work, so I buy new things.  I also have a huge problem with sales and free shipping.  I will not buy any clothes unless I can buy them with a gift card and they have to be something I will get lots of use out of and be on sale.  I've also decided I can't buy more than one pair of shoes a month (this is continuing the rest of this year, not just the 100 days).  Shoes are my biggest weakness!  I made a list of some shoes I want and if I save up and find them on sale, I can buy a pair. Maybe at the end of the 100 days if I'm good.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to/need to join this as well!  I have so much stuff that I need to start using some of it up.

My rules:

1.  My Birchbox sub doesn't expire until July, so that will be kept through the 100 days.

2.  I am almost out of concealer and shampoo, with no back ups, so I may replace those.  I'll probably run out of hair spray between now and then too, so I can get that as well.

3.  I may make 1 and only one purchase during Ulta's 21 days of beauty (I think they do it in March), but only if there is something I truly want.  And unless there is free shipping at the dollar point I'll be spending, I must go in-store to get the item.

4.  I may participate in circular swaps/secret exchanges, but must keep it near the limit (within $10).

5.  I will set up a small Project Pan (just 2 or 3 things I want out of my stash), since most of my stuff is new, it makes it hard to hit anywhere near pan.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 1, 2015)

My name is lolo and I have too much eyeshadow! 162 eyeshadows to be exact (not counting palettes and not counting indie shadow sample baggies). Commence eye shadow no buy. Rules: no buying eyeshadow!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

I can still join today, right?  I promise I didn't buy anything yet this year  :lol:

My Rules (so far, anyway):

1) No buying makeup of any kind!  I. HAVE. ENOUGH.  Too much, really.

2) I can keep my one current sub (Notoriously Morbid's Vanishing Cabinet) and add the Glamour Doll Eyes' Of The Month, as I've been planning on that one for awhile.  This will still let me add new things to my collection, while supporting small businesses (and the lovely women who own them).  So any time I get a craving for new pretties, I can reassure myself that I already have some coming!  I just have to wait a few weeks!

3) I can buy ONE month of Birchbox IF I can find a 100-point code.  With reviews I'd have 400 points, and then I can do one final splurge purchase as a "goodbye" to BB.  It has been an amazing sub for two years, but I've moved on to indie makeup/bath/skincare and I have a huge stash of samples to work through.

4) I need to get organized in other aspects of my life as well.  I may be starting too many projects at once, but I have plans for getting my house clean/organized, my closet cleaned/organized, my makeup organized, cooking/eating in a cleaner and healthier way, and starting a job hunt.  However, with my ADD, it actually helps me to have several projects.  If I get bored doing one thing, I can move on to another and still feel like I'm getting things accomplished.  I'm going to set smaller goals for myself over each of the 10-day periods, and will post those in the accompanying thread!

I do have a lovely group of ladies that I chat with regularly who will be my accountability group! And I'll be happy to hold anyone accountable who needs it!  Just PM me and I'll reply as soon as I can! 

Oh! And my reward for following all my major rules is a NICE, well-fitting swimsuit for the summer.  I'll be trying swimsuits on every 10 days as a mini-reward for accomplishing minor goals, so by the time April 10th rolls around, I'll know what looks good on me, and I'll have the extra $ in my bank account for a splurge like this!  I love going swimming, and it'll make me so much happier having a swimsuit that makes me feel good about how I look!

Best of luck (and willpower!) to all of us!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 1, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Oooh, who have you been watching? I'm looking for more panning youtubers to add to my watch list!


I just posted one! I'm assuming I can't link it here? Maybe I could pm you the link if you are interested?


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello all!

I've been lurking for a while, but this challenge has given me the push to register an account.

My makeup stash isn't much of a problem yet, but I can tell that it would easily get out of control if i let it. Indies have been a big problem for me, since they aren't crazy expensive, I find it way too easy to justify a small splurge now and then. And thus I ended up with over 60 loose shadows in a few months. So I want to break this habit before I really get rolling.

My rules:

1) No buy on clothes, makeup, skin care, hair care, nail polish, except replacements (I know I'm going to need a new concealer before April. I also need new sneakers and a pair of jeans) I can buy gifts for OTHERS in these categories, and no adding on things for myself. I had a real problem with this over the holidays.

2) I can use BB points/CVS rewards to buy things, as long as I don't pay more than $3 out of pocket.

3) I can get a few Elf brushes, because I do need some new ones and they are cheap.

4) I get a break at the end of March, for my birthday week, but i have to keep it reasonable, $100 or less.

5) I'm also going to start the 52-week money challenge, in reverse. I'm going to save $52 the first week, $51 the second, etc. I'll do this by transferring to my savings once a week on Sundays. I'm always so much better at saving at the beginning of the year, so I want to get it started off with a bang!

6) I can renew my yearly BB in March, if there's a deal, or I can keep it as a monthly sub if that seems better.

As a reward for making it halfway and for making it to the end, I can get a new exercise outfit from fabletics. This ties into my other goals for the new year, so I think it's an okay purchase/reward.

I'm also going to try to work through my samples over the 100 days, but am not going to set a specific goal, not letting myself buy new things until I have no backups will naturally lead to it.

ETA: forgot one of my biggest weaknesses, nail polish!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I keep thinking that I'll sit down and make a proper list, but that hasn't happened, so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought of something else that needs to be dealt with -- my love for K cups.  I'm going to work through the 5+ boxes I have, plus the randoms that are in my K cup basket.

No buying new boxes until I really need replacements!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 1, 2015)

Joining in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still working on my 'rules' but I'll post 'em here when I have it all figured out. 

This is my very first no buy and I'm a little nervous about it, but I just have SO. MUCH. STUFF. Spending the next 100 days using up what I have!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a lot of exceptions &amp; I know that kind of defeats the purpose of a 'no buy,' but I know that even with all my rules I'll STILL be saving money and getting more use out of my stash, so it works!

1) Allowed to keep all subs &amp; subscribe to one new one that's starting in March. Currently have: Birchbox, Glamour Doll Eyes OTM, Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet, Hello Waffle Visage, Aromaleigh Ephemera. 

2) Allowed to purchase limited edition indies, but only if they are a) truly limited edition and B) will not be available after April 10. If they're going to be available April 11, I have to wait until then to buy. 

3) Allowed to participate in swaps/exchanges as long as I stay near the limit. Also allowed to send my Secret Santas thank you gifts. 

4) Not giving myself a monthly budget at all, but I am giving myself $50 to spend for my birthday (1/11).


----------



## samplegal (Jan 1, 2015)

Not feeling tempted so far on this day 1  :lol:


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 1, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I thought of something else that needs to be dealt with -- my love for K cups.  I'm going to work through the 5+ boxes I have, plus the randoms that are in my K cup basket.
> 
> No buying new boxes until I really need replacements!


I have a love-hate relationship with Kcups. Love the convenience, hate the cost. Our Keurig stopped functioning a couple of months ago and we had to get a replacement. A lot of friends have had theirs stop as well. We ended up going back to a traditional programmable coffee pot and it has saved us so much money on coffee.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with Kcups. Love the convenience, hate the cost. Our Keurig stopped functioning a couple of months ago and we had to get a replacement. A lot of friends have had theirs stop as well. We ended up going back to a traditional programmable coffee pot and it has saved us so much money on coffee.


I doubt I'll ever go back to brewing a pot of coffee, but I am going to try to use the refillable cups.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 1, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I doubt I'll ever go back to brewing a pot of coffee, but I am going to try to use the refillable cups.


I know it's silly but that was the best thing i ever bought! I can still brew just one cup but better for the environment and cheaper! I buy big huge cans of coffee on sale and then just use my re fill filter cup thingy. I think mine was $10 on amazon.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

3babydolls said:


> I know it's silly but that was the best thing i ever bought! I can still brew just one cup but better for the environment and cheaper! I buy big huge cans of coffee on sale and then just use my re fill filter cup thingy. I think mine was $10 on amazon.


I have one that came with my Cuisinart brewer.  I switched to a smaller Keurig brewer, but I kept the cup out to use.  As long as I pick up coffee I think I can safely say I'm adding k-cups to my no-buy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 1, 2015)

I need to buy K-cups actually I'm down to my last 2 coffee ones.  I did get a pack of cocoa ones but it's not what I want in the morning.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 1, 2015)

I am joining in! Still working on my list of rules for myself, and because I do review things for my blog I probably have more exceptions than others do. I just decided to do this today, but I haven't bought anything yet, so I'm good so far.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 1, 2015)

OOH New pic , I like @@Kelly Silva!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 1, 2015)

I love that so many people are joining in! Definitely more than I expected, and many people I didn't expect. This is gonna be great!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, my other 'rule' is that I'm allowed to place one order for jars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have samples that desperately need to be 'de-baggied.'


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 1, 2015)

I need unlimited like ability, since I am out of likes, consider your posts liked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 1, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> I need unlimited like ability, since I am out of likes, consider your posts liked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am out of likes, too! I was surprised when I saw that I had a daily limit.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 1, 2015)

OK, I think I've finally come up with my rules, exceptions, and goals:

*Allowed*


Limited colors of the month from indie brands, namely GDE and Shiro.
Limited edition products or collections. Like @ said, if they will be gone before April 10th, I can get them, within reason. If they will still be available by April 11th, they can wait.
Big sales from a few brands I have been meaning to buy from for review. I know of one coming up in a few days, so that is allowed.
Subscriptions. I can add any new indie ones that pop up, but nothing else. I have 5 indie subs and my Fortune Cookie Soap box, all allowed.
No more than 3 video games, which includes cheap Steam sale games. I already have one I will be getting today, so only 2 more allowed after that.
A thank you gift for my Secret Santa, as well as any birthday gifts that fall within the 100 days.
I might need shampoo and conditioner. I have to check my stash, but I think I am low on my samples I had. I shouldn't need anything else "essential" like this, as I have a crazy stash.
Organization. I've been putting this off because I keep telling myself I have plans to move soon eventually, so I didn't see the point in buying big furniture that I would need to move. But inexpensive plastic bins or trays or something that doesn't need to be assembled is allowed.
*Not Allowed*


Soap, whipped soap, cream soap. No soap of any kind! I have enough to last the year for sure.
Lip balm, the only exception being ones from Haus of Gloi that I review.
No more skincare! I have a ton, I am done buying Memeboxes, and I have enough to last me at least 3 years. I've already gone through full sizes of a few products with my new skincare routine.
"Refills", it's a lie, I actually have refills of everything I could possibly need. I thought about allowing myself foundation if I ran out, but I realized I have 3-4 brand new BB creams to use up. And I have enough mascara to last me a while too.
*Goals*


Put away $1/day for my birthday splurge which is right after this is over.
Get organized! Trash stuff I don't want, and make more space as everything is already taking up more room than I would like.
Try at least 2 new things every time I do my makeup. It can be one eyeshadow and one lip product, or 2 eyeshadows, or a blush and a mascara, etc. I don't do my makeup everyday, but when I do, 2 new products! I have a ton of stuff I haven't even used yet.
Read a book a month. I used to read all the time, sometimes more than 50 books a year. I slacked off when I got into makeup, and I could be using that time I would normally shop to instead read a book. I have plenty in my Kindle I haven't opened, so I don't even need to spend any money on this.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 1, 2015)

Kelly Silva said:


> No more than 3 video games, which includes cheap Steam sale games. I already have one I will be getting today, so only 2 more allowed after that.
> 
> 
> Read a book a month. I used to read all the time, sometimes more than 50 books a year. I slacked off when I got into makeup, and I could be using that time I would normally shop to instead read a book. I have plenty in my Kindle I haven't opened, so I don't even need to spend any money on this.


Omg, this! I went from reading over 100 books a year (thank you Goodreads for keeping up with that for me!) to reading barely 20 this year! I've been spending my time on makeup and skincare related things, and I really want to get back to my reading self. Although... I also blame it on my goal of getting up to date on the Game of Thrones books. Those things are so dense and heavy.

And since you reminded me I'll add another rule of no Steam purchases. I always spend way to much during their sale and sure enough, I did it again this year.

I placed the rest in spoiler tags to avoid enabling.



Spoiler



Now, one of my rules was being able to get a single one-off box (like a single Memebox or something). Well, I ordered the one I wanted today: the beauteque Milk bag for Januaray! Full spoilers were posted on the thread and I just had to have it since 80% of the bag was items I've had on wishlists for quite a while. This means I have an entire month in which to stay strong! Not going to be easy!

Also, I intentionally left out clothing because my non-work wardrobe is just sad. I never shop so unless I get items as gifts or from Golden Tote, I just get casual clothes. So due to that, I had decided to allow myself two of the Golden Tote mystery bags, one in XS and one in S to minimize dupes. I'll be able to keep what I want, and their items are generally really easy to trade as well.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd like to share what has helped me with respect to buying books -- using my library card and Overdrive.  I can check out books and send them to my phone's/ipad's kindle app.  Because it's a library, at times you do have to wait to check out books, but you can go on a waitlist and they email when it's your turn.  This has saved me LOTS of $$ and NO extra clutter.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 2, 2015)

Kelly Silva said:


> OK, I think I've finally come up with my rules, exceptions, and goals:
> 
> *Allowed*
> 
> ...


Thank you for not being specific. I saw that an immediately started racking my brain for what it could possibly be, and then was able to tell myself, "DOESN'T MATTER. I'm not buying anything til April anyway."


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi everyone! Happy 1st of the new year! Yay 2015! Yay 100-day no-buy!

So, today I didn't buy a single thing! I made a list of 100 products I want to use up during this 100 day period, and that really helped!

:drive:   Let's do this!!!!!

:hugs3: :sunshine: :mussical: :w00t:



TooMuchElectric said:


> I love that so many people are joining in! Definitely more than I expected, and many people I didn't expect. This is gonna be great!


Same here! It's so exciting seeing everyone coming here and posting their rules for themselves! This is like a party! I love it so much!



goldendarter said:


> Omg, this! I went from reading over 100 books a year (thank you Goodreads for keeping up with that for me!) to reading barely 20 this year! I've been spending my time on makeup and skincare related things, and I really want to get back to my reading self. Although... I also blame it on my goal of getting up to date on the Game of Thrones books. Those things are so dense and heavy.


I'm so sad!!! This same thing happened to me! I usually read anywhere from 30-55 books a year, but this past year I hardly read- hardly kept track, and think I only finished less than 10. Sad, sad. It's because I usually read in bed at night, but now I have my laptop and just browse. Luckily I am on a Nancy Drew kick and those are super easy to read quickly. Maybe it'll help me jump-start my reading this year! And that may also help me from late-night browsing online!



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'd like to share what has helped me with respect to buying books -- using my library card and Overdrive.  I can check out books and send them to my phone's/ipad's kindle app.  Because it's a library, at times you do have to wait to check out books, but you can go on a waitlist and they email when it's your turn.  This has saved me LOTS of $$ and NO extra clutter.


I LOVE the library! Free movies, free magazines, free books, etc! It's like a wonderland of learning. It's my favorite way to read, because I don't ever have to spend a penny!



curlytails said:


> @eastofthesun. I feel. Thanks to my all or nothing problem, I constantly want things to be just right so that everything will be okay from that point forward. But life doesn't work like that, and I need to remember that. I do love the idea of a fresh start, and I always anxiously await the new year because it's as good of a fresh start as I can get.


I totally relate. I'm glad I'm not the only one. I hope we can remember this from now on!



jaylilee said:


> *hugs*
> 
> You're a very strong woman for posting this. We're all here to support you... what you said about thinking of life as a work in progress, instead of just getting ready then living, that hit home for me... I'm one of those who stalls by making myself feel "productive" through planning for things, versus actually doing them. I need to work on that this year.... just going for things instead of getting ready to...then never doing them.


Thanks, Jaylilee! I am the same way. I'm hoping that knowing this will help me break out of this.... we'll see! I want my life NOW!



goldendarter said:


> @@eastofthesun I've also come to realize that I throw myself into shopping to deal with other areas of my life I'm trying to avoid thinking about. I could get into it, but the point is that shopping is the symptom of a larger problem that I need to fix and I'm hoping this no-buy helps me fill my time more wisely. In addition to the no-buy list of rules, I've also got a few projects I've wanted to finish for a long time that I'm going to get started on again. Really looking forward to all of it, I just hope I can keep up with it and not get bogged down like I usually do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!! Looking forward to completing this challenge with all of you!


Hopefully you won't get bogged down. Sometimes I do that too- I have spurts of energy and positive thinking, and then sometimes it just becomes all too much. I want to maintain that positivity and that hope and see this through! I feel like if I can be successful at this no-buy, then it will really help me keep on being happy with my life.



pinkcrayon said:


> *hugs*
> 
> i normally just lurk and don't post much (and it's nothing personal, everyone on this site is great!) but this post hit me hard.
> 
> i just turned 30 and am living with my parents and siblings. i've been in the mind set that once i find a real job and move back out on my own then my life can start. but you are right. life is a work in progress. thank you so much for saying that. i've spent most of my life waiting for the next thing to happen, and in the process, i feel like i've missed out on so much. you said it in a way that i can't and now i need to post i where i can see it every day!


Thanks so much for sharing. Maybe I should write it down and put it on my bathroom mirror! Hehe. I need to try to remember it too.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2015)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> @@eastofthesun I definitely self-medicate through shopping and subs. I think getting mail makes me feel loved, like a care package from someone? Then I start feeling a little hollow when it sinks in how much stuff it ends up being because I don't like feeling like there's all that waste going on.
> 
> Wanting to have your life figured out before you're 30 really resonates with me. I was there. I can't speak for everyone because we're all going to have ups and downs in life, but my 30's (so far - I'm halfway through) have been more amazing but much different than my 20's. I've taken a lot more risks (and been rewarded), I've learned a lot more about myself, I feel more confident, and I've done a lot more than I ever expected. I'm still a work in progress! Sometimes I take some steps back before I take any forward. I think it's only when you give up that you'll stop changing. I want to be a work in progress even when I'm in my 80's!
> 
> Also I'm with you on makeup application; I just learned how to blend my eyeshadow a month ago. It's so silly but before I was a single-shade woman because blending seemed far too complicated.


You make some really good points and make me excited to be in my 30s! I feel like I've learned a whole lot about myself in my 20s. In reality, though I feel a bit sad turning 30 as I'm not where I wanted to be, I'm glad to be getting out of my 20s. I hope I never stop changing too! Thanks!



crazycatlady82 said:


> I hear you. For me...while I have a great husband, great cats...I work at a very lonely job. In the past, I was obsessed with shoes, and became part of a shoe community on fb. Now...it's makeup. It's tough to connect with people, as we are in our 30s with no kids...where most of our friends have kids and only hang out with people that have kids.
> 
> I made my last purchase today. I can feel myself already get twitchy. But i need to do this...need to also stay off Facebook!


Yeah, same here. Most of my friends have a husband and at least one baby. It's hard to get together with them, much less figure out what to do/talk about when I don't have a husband or a baby.



Kristine Walker said:


> @@eastofthesun Thanks for your brilliant post. We are all works in progress, struggling towards that "someday" while today fades from grasp.
> 
> It is almost a form of group therapy, finding why the spending on makeup snowballs. Seeing if it is just makeup, or spending in general. *Have there been other obsessive tendencies in other categories?*
> 
> ...


I am so glad you came up with this challenge, Kristine! I feel like I can be 100% truthful with you all! I hope we are all very gentle with ourselves and that we can just make ourselves proud!

Regarding the other obsessive tendencies... heck yes! I'm such a collector. First, it was rocks and minerals or stamps, and I went through other phases, but only when I got my job and started making my own money did the hobbies turn into something more dangerous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I started collecting vintage My Little Ponies, and they got to be pretty expensive. Then I got interested in pencils, coins, vintage pyrex, stationery, other cutesy toys, Radiohead, and now makeup. Hahah, I am worried that I'll just keep doing this my entire life. But the worst that could come out of that is I'd be an expert in lots of areas, hahaha. Areas that don't help me at all in life, but you know...



magicalmom said:


> I can still join today, right?  I promise I didn't buy anything yet this year  :lol:
> 
> My Rules (so far, anyway):
> 
> ...


I love your idea for your 10-day reward! Trying on swimsuits to find the perfect one is a fabulous idea!!!! Good luck!

I'm not sure what my 100-day reward will be yet, but I'm thinking it'll probably be frozen yogurt. But maybe something else.... like, maybe I can get a fancy coffee or tea from Starbucks! Hahah I don't know yet!


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 2, 2015)

Adding in my love for reading and the library!! I met my Goodreads goal in 2013 but was probably 25 books short in 2014! I was so disappointed haha. I need to spend more time reading and less time obsessing about shopping this year.. clearly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looking forward to making my goal in 2015.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 2, 2015)

I know I am a day late to officially start this, but I've hemmed and hawed over whether I really wanted to try. It seemed really overwhelming at first (especially for a person whose first instinct when told not to do something is to try and do it lol). I think for me I will try not necessarily a no-buy no-buy, but rather a more conscious approach to spending. I am really, really bad about buying stuff because it is on sale or clearance just because it is cheap and not because I need it. I think my approach for this next three months will be


Make a list of items (clothing, makeup, accessories) I want for the spring months and only buy the items on the list. I've done this before and it has worked out well. For example, last summer I wanted a pair of brown strappy sandals, a long maxi dress, and a pair of aviator sunglasses. I set the list up with a rough price range in mind and went to searching. Having that list and trying to find the perfect items in those categories for me kept me from buying other stuff I don't need. It also made me think about what I really wanted in those items, so I ended up buying pieces that I haven't lost interest in (since I didn't impulse buy them). 
If I want to buy some new makeup item, I can't buy it the day I find it. I will look through my stash and see if I have anything comparable. Then I'll find reviews for it to see if the product is worth it. If I still want it after that time, I can get it. 
No buying of shampoo, conditioner, or body wash until the current stock is used up. I'm ok with just saying not to buy stuff in these categories since I know I like what I already have and I just need to use it up. 
Actually use the skin care sample that I have up, then restock with the full sized items that I like. I am still in the process of finding the right skin care items for me, so it doesn't make sense for me to buy new full sized items that I don't know will work for me when I can try the sample sized items I have and maybe find a winner there. 
For clothing, I think I am going to try the hanger thing (hang all the clothes in your closet backwards and then see if you worn them at the end of the year). I used to work in retail, so I had amassed so. many. cheap. clothes that of course didnt really fit or last very long. I've flushed a lot of that stuff out, but it is still not great. I have realized that I would much rather have my closet full of clothes that I can immediately pull out and put on without having to think about whether it fits/is stained/is appropriate for my age/is my style. 
Hopefully I will be good!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I am also cancelling my Birchbox subscription. Way too many samples to use up plus some customer service issues I've had with them means it is time for a break!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 2, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Omg, this! I went from reading over 100 books a year (thank you Goodreads for keeping up with that for me!) to reading barely 20 this year!


I'm actually in the reverse situation -- I barely did any reading in 2013.  Then I discovered I can use the Kindle app on my work computer and I read dozens and dozens of books during downtime at work in 2014.

I watch out for Kindle Daily deals in my preferred genre and I do several rewards programs (one from Bing rewards, one from my health insurance company, and one from my credit card company) to get Amazon gift cards.  So I'm spending money, but it's not a ton.  Also I get a lot of free books from publishers (though those are paper and have to be read at home).


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 2, 2015)

Ooh I like this. I guess I will start today rather than yesterday. I'm making a few edits to this, as I always get a set amount of cash out at the beginning of the month, and I feel less anxious setting a shorter goal.

My rules will be:

1. No beauty/makeup/clothing purchases for myself for 30 days on my credit card, commencing on Jan 2, 2015. 

2. Cash is acceptable but nothing over $10.

3. Current subscriptions can be kept, but no new subs can be added.

4. Can participate in Swaps or Secret Exchanges

5. Can only purchase basic hygiene items when they run out.

6. Can only purchase Birchbox items with points.

7. Can use gift cards but cannot go over limit.

Oh and here is what I will do to support that--

1. Unsub to all my sale emails

2. Take my cc out of my wallet and put it up.

3. Block my favorite shopping sites.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 2, 2015)

I did not unsubscribe from Ulta e-mails.  I got one today, for a (good) GWP with $50 purchase.  And then I really looked at the picture of the items you get.  Of the 6 items, I already have samples of 5 of them.  (Two of the items, I have at least 2 samples of!)

Sorting my stash was such a good idea.  Because now I know what I have.

I did NOT cave in.  I don't need any of it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 2, 2015)

ok rules for 100 day no buy --

beauty related: 

1. i can decide between birchbox for that month OR $10 on indies but not both

2. if i can get a spot on the GDE OTM that is allowed but no other subs

3. birchbox points are fair game, must evaluate after 100 days if it is worth keeping or if i'm really just after the points 

4. replacements are OK but backups are not

weight loss related

5. no buy on clothes until i hit my weight mini-goal

6. new nikes are allowed but only if under $50 (helloooo challenge #1: walk into nordstrom rack and avoid the beauty section!)

7. cannot shop the VS sale! be strong, girl!

8. work out during lunch hour!

life related

9. only allowed to eat out 1x / week if we choose to have a date night

10. no lunches out unless on company business 

that should be it!!! good luck everyone!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh man, I am so going to jump in on this. I need to create my rules, go through my stash, and organize my life! Y'all are inspiring &lt;3


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 2, 2015)

Went and got my year planner and some pretty pens from Wal-mart. I'm ready to take on 2015


----------



## lovepink (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope it is not too late to join in.  I was lurking on some of the 100 day threads and then got inspired to go and "sort" my makeup.

I went through my makeup storing cabinet (Ikea Alex) and culled quite a bit of never been used products.  I have numerous unused palettes and was inspired by my recent 11 day trip and I survived taking only one makeup palette!

I am going to think over my rules/guidelines once I catch up totally on this thread.

Happy to be on this journey with all of you!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 2, 2015)

@@lovepink Happy to have you! I can't wait till round seven of CS, my Calibama ladies are in for so many treats!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 2, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@lovepink Happy to have you! I can't wait till round seven of CS, my Calibama ladies are in for so many treats!


Thank you!  I have been inspired reading all your ladies goals and plans but I was too big of a weenie to join.  Then I read in a different thread a story about losing things on your closet floor.  I then realized that I have lost a whole box of indies.  Just gone poof.  I then realized I need to stop being an ostrich and burying my head in the sand and realize I like makeup.  But i have too much.  I also have the power to change my relationship with it!  So here I am!

My goals for the 100 days:

1) no makeup purchases.  This is anything I hoard (aka have more than 1 of).  I will need to buy things like deoderant, cotton rounds, razors or shaving gel and the like as I do not have mutiples of them!

2) No new subs.   I have NM VC, 1 BB, Aromaleigh.  If I can get an GDE OTM then that is allowed but if not I cannot add any new subs

3) I can participate in Circular swaps, swaps and I can purchase my Secret Santa a thank you but all items in the order including extras must go to them.  No keeping for myself! (Thank you for that idea @@BSquared!)

*Things I am going to do to make my 100 days successful:*

1) organize my stash-sort it, throw things away, donate, set aside for swaps etc

2) shop my stash

3) Particpate in the Monday club

4) work on finding dupes in my stash and then blogging about them

5) Find new ways to utilize the makeup I have (try new application techniques, use in various ways)

6) work on trying every unused product in my stash and keeping track via spreadsheet, blog post, monthly or weekly summary post in the low/no buy threads

I am sure more ideas will come up and I will modify then!  Thank you for letting me hop in 2 days late (I have not made purchases on these 2 days so I feel ok about it!)


----------



## flynt (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been waffling on this but it would be good to give it a shot even if I'm signing up late.  I organized my stash pretty recently so that's not an issue; I just have too much stuff.  My storage shelves are open so I'd like it to look a bit nicer and more reasonable.

*Allowed*


Existing subs that I've prepaid for, Birchbox and Hatchery.

Part of my online order from last week was cancelled so I'm allowed to repurchase the lip scrub in the store. I'd like to wait but it's on clearance and I haven't found another store that sells it.

My sephora flash membership is going to expire soon (next month maybe?) so I can utilize that to make a &lt;5$ purchase to get 2 100 point rewards.

There's one skin care product that I've been waiting to buy until it goes on sale.  If it goes on sale by 20% or more I can buy this item.  I've run out of my samples of it so it's not stockpiling.

If Birchbox has an LE box that I really love than I can buy it with my points.



*Goals*


Put a dent in my sample stockpile.  Try to use up 50 items including foils (not sure if that's a good number but I can revise).  I'm thinking about keeping track of my empties.

Learn how to better use the products I already have.  

Paint my nails regularly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2015)

Every time I see a new poster in this thread, I'm chanting 'One of us! One of us!'   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 2, 2015)

@ Oooohhhh Todd Browning "Freaks", one of my all time favorite movies!!

 Here's an idea to keep everyone excited: Drag out all of  your makeup/beauty books and use them for new inspiration. *Do not buy any!* Use what you have or check something out of the library. If you have a Kindle and the Unlimited Books program you can often find books about cosmetics free.

  I just transferred all of mine from archives to my Kindle Fire, and now that I can see them in color, it feels like I have brand new books.

   You can also check out YouTube for new ideas, as long as it is not a spending trigger for you. Ignore the product specific mentions and figure out how to use your stash to replicate the look.

   Let's have fun with this! I know I get into a rut, but makeup washes off, so try a new look on your downtime.


----------



## missionista (Jan 3, 2015)

OK, after reading about everyone's rules, and taking on some of these good ideas, I have formulated my rules for the 100 day no buy.

1) No make up/beauty purchases until April 10.  This includes all makeup, skincare, soap, conditioner, toothpaste, deodorant, etc.

2) The only thing I might possibly run out of is shampoo.  That's because I have managed (through previous low buys, shopping my stash, etc.) to find my HG shampoo, and have only 1 in the house at any time.  If I run out of shampoo, I can buy one more before April 10.

3) I must work on my project 9 pan (yeah, it's weird, it's not quite 10, but I think with 9 I can be successful and get through it all by April 10.  I really want this project pan to be a huge success.)

4) If I use up all 9 products, then after April 10 I can treat myself to a really fancy perfume.

5) January is my birthday month.  I know I will be tempted to buy a not-so-fancy perfume in January.  I already have a perfume swap set up for later this month, so I'm going to try to let that tide me over until April.

6) I must wear a perfume I already own every single day.


----------



## Margiee (Jan 3, 2015)

flynt said:


> *Goals*
> 
> 
> Put a dent in my sample stockpile.  Try to use up 50 items including foils (not sure if that's a good number but I can revise). * I'm thinking about keeping track of my empties.*


please everybody keep track of your empties because I get so weirdly proud of every reading the official used it up thread! Indulge my obsession!


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 3, 2015)

@@Margiee Sounds like a plan!

I was debating doing it for myself, but figured no one would really want to see it (even though I love looking at other people's empties, go figure). Your comment is the push I needed! Thanks!


----------



## kaelahbae (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm on board. I've quadrupled my makeup stash in the past couple of months. My SO was injured and off work for 5 months. We went through our savings really quickly and had to live off credit cards, and we got pretty depressed and ambivalent about the debt we were racking up. We did the worst thing we could do, and used shopping therapy as a way to cope- we were in the mindset that we were already going into debt from basic living necessities, so what was a $100 more here and there? It was a really poor and immature mindset, and it put us in a lot of debt. We didn't really pay attention to how much we were spending and what we were spending it on. At least $500 of that debt was beauty purchases. Probably even more than that, actually. I'm pretty ashamed of the whole thing.

SO has been back at work for about a month now (thank God) and we have worked out our monthly budgets and made plans for building back up our savings and paying off our debt. This is especially important to us because we want to move by summer. This is my really long winded way of saying that I NEED this no buy challenge! I have way more than I need and I don't need to spend any more on makeup, skincare, or frankly anythinguntil at least my birthday in May. Here are my rules:

1. No makeup purchases for the entire duration. The one exception would be a new Beautyblender, but only if mine becomes unusable (it's showing quite a bit of wear and tear).

2. The only new clothing purchases I can make are new work pants if mine become hole-y and ONE nice spring shirt if I find a good deal.

3. No new hair care, skincare, lotion, hand cream, perfume, or other personal items (except necessary purchases, like tampons or deodorant if I run out).

4. No new subs. I can keep my one Birchbox.

My reward will be extra money toward savings and debt payment, and hopefully, a new house come summer!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 3, 2015)

Today I saw a banner ad for one of my favourite brands so I clicked on it.  There is a new GWP and they still have the holiday PWP which is a good deal.  I looked at it and realized that the GWP and PWP includes stuff I already have and/or definitely do not need.  The next time I can foresee actually needing something (my HG eyeliner) isn't for about another six to eight months.  That banner ad can appear 100 times and there's no way I'm going to make a purchase.  Rather than buying things I will continue to focus on using what I have.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 3, 2015)

It's refreshing to come to this thread and see how well we're doing! I know we're just on the third (official) day but so far I'm feeling strong!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 3, 2015)

I went to Target last night and did not even stop in the beauty section.

I did buy disposable razors because I can't go for three months without shaving under my arms and the one I was using was really dull.  But I only bought them after emptying my entire linen closet looking for extras (sadly, I did not have any extras).  So I don't count that as a fail.  And the only other thing I bought was spray to clean cat barf out of my carpet.  I got out for under $20 (which is, in itself, amazing).  So, day 3 and I'm still good.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 3, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I went to Target last night and did not even stop in the beauty section.
> 
> I did buy disposable razors because I can't go for three months without shaving under my arms and the one I was using was really dull.  But I only bought them after emptying my entire linen closet looking for extras (sadly, I did not have any extras).  So I don't count that as a fail.  And the only other thing I bought was spray to clean cat barf out of my carpet.  I got out for under $20 (which is, in itself, amazing).  So, day 3 and I'm still good.


Good job!  Success feels good!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 3, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> I finally have my rules ready!!! Be warned, this is going to be super duper long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so I haven't read this entire thread, because I can't right now...I was skimming (looking to see who's committed) and I saw the calendar on this post...and started crying.  The calendar hit me VERY HARD.  My first grandson is due April 7th.  They live in NC and I will be flying out there when he is almost here/here/immediately after he is here depending on how much notice I get.

I've placed 12 orders since January 1st and have a trip planned to three stores this afternoon.  Oops.  I need to save for trips to see my grandson, until we can live closer (they move frequently in the Army).  I need to rein it in...so I subbed.  I'll lurk and not commit right now, but I really need to hear from you all about what you're doing and try to remind myself that I don't need everything I see.  I don't just have samples of things, I have enough samples of any one thing to fill little jars.  Double Oops.  I mean, it was kind of by design so that I could enjoy sampling something long enough to see if I like it, but that was before I actually settled on my go-to products.  Now that I've done that, the samples just look at me...all sorted and pretty.  TONS of Philosophy (because for some reason I won't buy it, but I hoard it, and don't use it, but just look at it  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).  Same with L'Occitane.  LOVE L'Occitane except I do use that stuff...but I digress and you get the gist anyway.

I'm watching...and learning from you that have more willpower than I do.  I don't know if it is because my grandson isn't here yet that I have a hard time planning, or if it is because he is so far away it isn't a constant reminder that he is coming...either way I want to spend as much time as I can with him, spoiling him, and loving him.  I need to save up for my future trips!!

Maybe I'll print that calendar and put it on my laptop.  Actually yeah I think I'm going to do that when I get to work Monday.  (no printer at home...ok the printer is at my other place, and I'm STILL NOT FULLY MOVED OUT OF THIS ONE...since like what...November 1st???   Ok, I have serious priority issues...UGH).


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 3, 2015)

@ It might help you to keep a picture of your son/daughter around, or if you have a pic of the babies ultrasound. Keep it around where you generally are when you shop (near your computer for online, or on your dashboard for driving around) so that way you think about your future grandson (So exciting!) and remember that you need to save up for those trips to see him instead of buying more makeup, which isn't going to ever replace spending time with your family. We're all here for support, so definitely come on here if you are being tempted by something!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 3, 2015)

@@goldendarter thanks for that - yeah I have pics on my phone, on my fridge, at work at my desk, on my computer...I am the appearance of the doting grandma to be...until I see SALE AT SEPHORA or ULTA or (fill in the blank) and poof!  I'm off to the races!!  But I'm watching...and reading...and resisting temptation!  I haven't made a single purchase after checking out this post earlier today!

But, if I'm being fully and totally up front here, I've eaten like a pig, and I've been eating when I'm not hungry all day.  I have heartburn now - and I haven't done the eating when not hungry thing since I decided to leave my ex (aka the food police).  I dropped 100 pounds in about 4-6 months after I left - I didn't even realize it but it kind of fell off once I didn't have someone constantly asking me "are you going to eat that" and I left him in 2011 and maybe fluctuate 5-15 pounds here and there but otherwise have kept it all off!  So today, yeah apparently I'M GONNA EAT THAT!  Hmmm...makes me wonder if my buying isn't because I want it, but for some other reason.

Sorry to just kind of ramble but now I'm kind of wondering if I've got something else in my brain going on that shopping for makeup has been helping me deal with, because...yeah...I'm currently about done with a pint of Haagen Daaz.  And I feel kinda sick. UGH.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 4, 2015)

@ I truly have an obsessive personality. If it is not one thing, it is another. Since I am trying to get rid of my obsession with buying makeup, I am replacing it with healthier obsessions - first, a makeup/skincare no buy, which is honestly easier for me than a low-buy. I am also focusing on reducing our over-all spending. It took me many years to realize it, but if I am going to get rid of one obsession, I have to have something else that is better for me to take its place or I will fail. This very well may only apply to me, but I thought I would share.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 4, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> @ I truly have an obsessive personality. If it is not one thing, it is another. Since I am trying to get rid of my obsession with buying makeup, I am replacing it with healthier obsessions - first, a makeup/skincare no buy, which is honestly easier for me than a low-buy. I am also focusing on reducing our over-all spending. It took me many years to realize it, but if I am going to get rid of one obsession, I have to have something else that is better for me to take its place or I will fail. This very well may only apply to me, but I thought I would share.


I've been looking back at my habits since I left my ex, and I think you are on to something...I have found a way to make sure come my next pay day, that I spend all my money.  First, it was sending boxes to military personnel overseas (my son was deployed at the time and that included holiday boxes too).  Then I bought lottery tickets (scratchers), I think I got started on those because I would buy here and there for fun but then I won $500 and kept buying more and more.  Then when my roommate moved in and commented on it I thought oh gosh yeah I do buy a lot and stopped that...and started with makeup.  Then day before yesterday I made a comment 'I wonder where all my other boxes are' and my roommate said WHAT OTHER BOXES???  I just went  :blush: .

So with these habits, they are always curbed once I am out of cash, but then when pay day comes again I just do it all over again...and I am a giver too, so I am perfectly happy, and I daresay happier if I can gift away what I buy...when my dad was down here for Christmas and saw some of my packages that I sent out to others he said I am just like my grandma...he said she would put food on 50 other tables before she would put food on her own, and he said that is good and bad and to think about it.  I think he, too, was on to something.

Oh it is so difficult to have all this self assessment and try to figure things out at my age!  LOL!  I think because for so long I was mom, wife, etc. that I never really figured out 'me' and now that that is all I have to stare at everyday, just me, I feel kind of like I don't know who that is.  Does that make sense?

And I'm sorry but I just have to add, that I am again STUCK in my brain, because I have packages that are about ready to go out to people as part of the Secret Santa exchange (another thing I do is wait until my brain says the box is perfect and ready to go) and most of the recipients are on this no buy!  So...is that bad that I want to gift to no or low buyers?  Is that enabling and a bad thing?

It seems that you all are getting rid of stuff and here I am ready to add to your stash/collections!  Oops! 

My new favorite thing to say on here - that I read on here before - is HAAAALP!!  I get this image of a cartoon character at their wits end trying to get info and just tossing their hands up saying HAAAALP!!  And it totally cracks me up!  But, I am to that point so HAAAALP!!  Hahaha!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 4, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I went to Target last night and did not even stop in the beauty section.
> 
> I did buy disposable razors because I can't go for three months without shaving under my arms and the one I was using was really dull.  But I only bought them after emptying my entire linen closet looking for extras (sadly, I did not have any extras).  So I don't count that as a fail.  And the only other thing I bought was spray to clean cat barf out of my carpet.  I got out for under $20 (which is, in itself, amazing).  So, day 3 and I'm still good.



Personal hygiene items and basic household cleaning supplies are basic necessities.  You are far better off buying carpet spray in a timely fashion to remove the stain rather than waiting and risking needing to replace carpet.  My belief is the spirit in which the low-buy is intended is not to force participants to feel deprived of their basic necessities, rather it is to curb the urge to buy unnecessary luxury items.  You're doing great because you were in a place where you could have been tempted and you resisted the urge to buy any unnecessary beauty items.  Very nicely done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 4, 2015)

Is it too late to join? Is it appropriate to post here if I want to go on a low-buy (meaning, for me,  some items, like inexpensive indies are allowed, while expensive Sephora etc items aren't) or should I stick to the low-buy thread? Please excuse me, I'm new. I'm getting a huge walk-in closet in my new home and I want to shop my stash and go through some of my palettes/make my own palettes before buying any others.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 4, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> Is it too late to join? Is it appropriate to post here if I want to go on a low-buy (meaning, for me,  some items, like inexpensive indies are allowed, while expensive Sephora etc items aren't) or should I stick to the low-buy thread? Please excuse me, I'm new. I'm getting a huge walk-in closet in my new home and I want to shop my stash and go through some of my palettes/make my own palettes before buying any others.


I think all form of conscious buyers are welcome here!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2015)

@@ohsailor I'm here on a no buy with $150 contingency. We're all here to have better spending habits this year


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 4, 2015)

annatomical said:


> rather than waiting and risking needing to replace carpet.


Haha, that time is long past.  Some stains don't come out (back in 2012 I had a cat with a severe illness and a feeding tube and I won't go into any more detail than that).  But thanks for the support!

I have to go to Target almost every week because that's where I buy paper towels and (sometimes) kitty litter and canned pumpkin for my dog.  But I'm feeling pretty good about this, in all seriousness.  I've started keeping a shoebox of stuff I've used up (so far, some hair product foils, a mud mask, and a Birchbox shower gel sample).  I have hopes that one day soon, all the half-empty bottles in my shower will be used, too!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 4, 2015)

curlytails said:


> I think all form of conscious buyers are welcome here!


I haven't officially joined because I am not sure what I am doing. But, you put it in words for me. "conscious buyer". That's me!  That's what I am go with and taking it one day at a time.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 4, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> @ Oooohhhh Todd Browning "Freaks", one of my all time favorite movies!!
> 
> Here's an idea to keep everyone excited: Drag out all of  your makeup/beauty books and use them for new inspiration. *Do not buy any!* Use what you have or check something out of the library. If you have a Kindle and the Unlimited Books program you can often find books about cosmetics free.
> 
> ...


I did not know there were beauty books. I will check the library to see what is there.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 4, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I did not know there were beauty books. I will check the library to see what is there.


TBH I think I might just have two. Or three. (Which is not many for me since I have loads of books in general.) It's still a good idea and also reminds me to look up tips online!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear god, do not allow me to buy more eyeshadow! I have SOO MANY. I think I am going to just reach into my storage and grab 2-3 random colors and see what I come up with. 

After organizing, I am also banning myself from buying lip colors AND balms. I thought I would get away with keeping balms on the buy list, but I have far too many. The only exception MIGHT be more Life Entropy lipsticks because she said they are limited edition. 
I will let myself buy essentials (deodorant *I am testing natural ones so far!*, shampoo, toothpaste) but I do NOT need any more whipped soap or scrubs for quite some time. I also will try a different whipped soap every 2-3 showers. 
Indie perfumes are my hardcore weakness right now. I am ONLY allowed to get L.E. / seasonal and only 1-3 per company. I also am going to test all of my collection during these 100 days, switching them up every day or so. 
Dang samples. I need to use them. I did end up throwing some out today that I knew I would never use (I'm looking at your Number 4 and Neil George hair stuff). 
Memebox stuff. I have so much. I really need to use them OR sell/trade what I don't even want to try. (HI GUYS, I HAVE AN UNOPENED BOX OF DREAM CHEESE BOUNCE CREAM IF Y'ALL ARE INTERESTED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## annatomical (Jan 5, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> Is it too late to join? Is it appropriate to post here if I want to go on a low-buy (meaning, for me,  some items, like inexpensive indies are allowed, while expensive Sephora etc items aren't) or should I stick to the low-buy thread? Please excuse me, I'm new. I'm getting a huge walk-in closet in my new home and I want to shop my stash and go through some of my palettes/make my own palettes before buying any others.


As far as I'm concerned we have just barely gotten started so you're more than welcome.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 5, 2015)

My problem has been two fold.  Firstly I spent too much money on beauty items.  Secondly I have accumulated too many beauty items.  Since I have too much stuff having a successful no-buy experience is important to me because I know I don't need any more stuff.  Also using the items in my stash is important to me so I have a smaller beauty stash.  Buying things does not appeal to me right now though using the things I already have on hand definitely excites me.  It seems as though I am in the mindset and it feels really good!!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 5, 2015)

rachelshine said:


> Dear god, do not allow me to buy more eyeshadow! I have SOO MANY. I think I am going to just reach into my storage and grab 2-3 random colors and see what I come up with.
> After organizing, I am also banning myself from buying lip colors AND balms. I thought I would get away with keeping balms on the buy list, but I have far too many. The only exception MIGHT be more Life Entropy lipsticks because she said they are limited edition.
> I will let myself buy essentials (deodorant *I am testing natural ones so far!*, shampoo, toothpaste) but I do NOT need any more whipped soap or scrubs for quite some time. I also will try a different whipped soap every 2-3 showers.
> Indie perfumes are my hardcore weakness right now. I am ONLY allowed to get L.E. / seasonal and only 1-3 per company. I also am going to test all of my collection during these 100 days, switching them up every day or so.
> ...


Although Memebox is amazing those products are usually ENORMOUS (even the full sized products seem to be 4 times the size of a product you'd buy here) so they're also the bane of my existence. Too much product!!


----------



## Misame (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm  a bit late to the party, but I'm in!

I just found a few pretty palettes by makeup revolution, and I was already stuffing a shopping card full and watching reviews when I realised that it's the opposite of what I believe in. I once had close to 300 eyeshadows, and now down to below the 100. And just then I was about to buy palettes with a combined total of 80 eyeshadows, just like that! I haven't been getting rid of things to just buy new stuff! I decided that I need to teach myself a lesson and this challenge is perfect for it!

I already posted my updated makeup collection.

I never had a problem with the other personal care area's like skincare, except that I have more soaps than I need (all gifts) and I somehow ended up with multiple hairserums.

But for the challenge's sake I will include them too.

I'm just going to start this challenge from the first of januari, because it's a nice date and I haven't bought anything yet anyway.

*my rules*


don't buy anything makeup, hair, or personal care related for the next 100 days.
The products I can buy *when I run out* are: deodorant, shavingcream, shampoo and conditioner, dryshampoo, moisturizer, toothpaste, makeup remover and wipes, nailvarnish remover, cotton pads and q-tips. If I run out of anything else, I'll just have to deal with it. EDIT: if razors are on sale, i can buy those too, just because they aren't on sale that often and I use them anyway.
try and wear full makeup on as many days as possible, even when I'm just at home. otherwise I'd just be wearing bb cream and mascara for three months.
Keep a list of everything that I finish, because if I do finish something or hit pan, I know I'm doing a good job

if i succeed in not buying anything, I can reward myself after these 100 days with a small purchase like a concealer or liquid eyeliner that I've been wanting to try, and I can repurchase stuff I have run out of. But I still can't buy any colorful makeup like eyeshadows, colorful eyeliner, tinted lipbalms, lilpsticks, blushes, bronzers or highlighters, not until I finished my makeup marathon.

For this year, the next 365 days. I am also doing a makeup marathon.

I really want to get the value out of everything I own, and to make sure that I actually use and like everything I have. I keep track of everything by using a spreadsheet. these are my rules:

*before januari 1, 2016 I will*


Have used every single item in my makeupdrawer the same amount of times as it costs new in euro's. for example: a 40 euro palette, must be used 40 times. A 3 euro eyeliner, 3 times. A 12 euro lipstick, 12 times.
Have used every shade of blush and shadow in the palettes, so I touch every pan in each palette at least once somewhere in the next year.

once I completed my makeup marathon. I am allowed to purchase cheek, lip and eyestuff again...if I still want to.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 5, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> Went and got my year planner and some pretty pens from Wal-mart. I'm ready to take on 2015


Good idea! I got my new planner for work, and usually I get a separate one for my personal use, but I might just merge them into one this time and carry it around with me, or try to create it online in my google calendar. I love calendars!!!



allistra44 said:


> Every time I see a new poster in this thread, I'm chanting 'One of us! One of us!'   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah, me too! I love this! I love all the new people joining! It makes it seem more doable somehow, more fun! YAYYYYYYYYY- if you're thinking of joining but aren't sure if it's too late, forget that, just join us!!!!  We want YOU!



Margiee said:


> please everybody keep track of your empties because I get so weirdly proud of every reading the official used it up thread! Indulge my obsession!


I love reading about empties! Yes, please everyone keep track, take photos, or just make a list. I love empties!



BB019 said:


> Ok so I haven't read this entire thread, because I can't right now...I was skimming (looking to see who's committed) and I saw the calendar on this post...and started crying.  The calendar hit me VERY HARD.  My first grandson is due April 7th.  They live in NC and I will be flying out there when he is almost here/here/immediately after he is here depending on how much notice I get.
> 
> I've placed 12 orders since January 1st and have a trip planned to three stores this afternoon.  Oops.  I need to save for trips to see my grandson, until we can live closer (they move frequently in the Army).  I need to rein it in...so I subbed.  I'll lurk and not commit right now, but I really need to hear from you all about what you're doing and try to remind myself that I don't need everything I see.  I don't just have samples of things, I have enough samples of any one thing to fill little jars.  Double Oops.  I mean, it was kind of by design so that I could enjoy sampling something long enough to see if I like it, but that was before I actually settled on my go-to products.  Now that I've done that, the samples just look at me...all sorted and pretty.  TONS of Philosophy (because for some reason I won't buy it, but I hoard it, and don't use it, but just look at it  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).  Same with L'Occitane.  LOVE L'Occitane except I do use that stuff...but I digress and you get the gist anyway.
> 
> ...


Awww, your first grandson! Wow! I can't wait until he's born! That is such a good reason to go on a low-buy/no-buy! I hope that you are able to do it! Be strong!



PA Anna said:


> I did not know there were beauty books. I will check the library to see what is there.


Good idea- I'll check out my library this week and see if I can find any!



annatomical said:


> My problem has been two fold.  Firstly I spent too much money on beauty items.  Secondly I have accumulated too many beauty items.  Since I have too much stuff having a successful no-buy experience is important to me because I know I don't need any more stuff.  Also using the items in my stash is important to me so I have a smaller beauty stash.  Buying things does not appeal to me right now though using the things I already have on hand definitely excites me.  It seems as though I am in the mindset and it feels really good!!!


Same here- , only I think my problem is more like three-fold:

1. Psychological spending to self-soothe

2. Spending too much on beauty items

3. Accumulating too many beauty items

I love your signature, by the way! I'm going to do that to mine too! And I think I'll even get myself a nifty new little avatar related to the no-buy to help me out! Hahaha, this will be awesome!

----

An update on how things are going for me 1/5/2015: 10 things edition!!

1. I returned $53.50 worth of items to Sephora on Friday. I had not used them, but bought them during the 20% off sale and during Black Friday. I decided instead of 'just making it work and finding a use for them' I would just return them. I'm not spending my return money on anything, just letting it stay in my bank account.

2. I have not made any beauty-related purchases yet, except I did have to already replenish some items that I use on the daily (my nightly moisturizer (which comes every 6 weeks for $40 along with my acne treatment and cleanser) and my vitamin C serum ($48, but use daily)). Those were on the 'ok to buy, necessary replacement list'.

3. I'll soon need to purchase my daily spf moisturizer, but I'm waiting until a certain time



Spoiler



Sephora 2x points on skincare, since I get it from Sephora.


or until it completely runs out. I think I have enough to last me to the end of this week. It's $28.

4. So I already have a fair amount of empties so far this month, which is awesome! I'll post them at the end of January, I believe.

5. I did have to buy a plane ticket for this summer earlier this month, but that doesn't count.

6. Friday I had an eye appointment and I don't have vision insurance. I thought my prescription must have changed, but it's the same... and now I'm $200 out-of-pocket for nothing.

7. On Friday I went to Walmart late at night to get some groceries, but I also bought some organizational supplies for my room (which I'm not counting against my no-buy since I budgeted for some organizational supplies). I got a tray to take dishes up and downstairs with, a timer for keeping myself in a hustle in the morning, some clips to close my cat's catfood bag with, and an extension cord so I could put two lamps on my vanity so I can actually see myself when I apply makeup.

8. Bad bad- our microwave at work was broken so I had to buy my lunch on Friday. I got a Subway flatizza and after the eye doctor appointment I got myself a McDonald's fudge sundae. Why? I don't know why.... it was superfluous! Watch it!!! Remember this isn't just about makeup!

9. No purchases Saturday or Sunday. At all. Not just beauty-related. YAY!!!

10. I don't remember if I put this in my plans or not, but I'm buying myself some prescription sunglasses now that I've verified my prescription is up-to-date. I don't have any, never have, and one of my resolutions this year is to be more adamant about suncare- so actually measuring my daily spf in a 1/4 teaspoon, reapplying when outdoors for long hours, and wearing sunglasses when driving. I may also buy myself a back-up pair of eyeglasses since my current ones are scratched and are 5 years old.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 5, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> 6. Friday I had an eye appointment and I don't have vision insurance. I thought my prescription must have changed, but it's the same... and now I'm $200 out-of-pocket for nothing.


Knowing that your vision is stable and your eyes are healthy isn't nothing. Preventative/routine appointments like that always make me feel like I'm being a responsible adult and taking care of myself. Good job!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 5, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> *Hahah, me too! I love this! I love all the new people joining! It makes it seem more doable somehow, more fun! YAYYYYYYYYY- if you're thinking of joining but aren't sure if it's too late, forget that, just join us!!!!  We want YOU!*


Yes yes yes! We need all the support and encouragement we can get!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 5, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> 6. Friday I had an eye appointment and I don't have vision insurance. I thought my prescription must have changed, but it's the same... and now I'm $200 out-of-pocket for nothing.


I agree with @@TooMuchElectric . The sticker shock hurts, but it wasn't for nothing and it's good to be on top of your vision, especially as you had had doubts. I imagine they also checked the general health of your eye, which is important.


----------



## EggyBread (Jan 5, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Good idea! I got my new planner for work, and usually I get a separate one for my personal use, but I might just merge them into one this time and carry it around with me, or try to create it online in my google calendar. I love calendars!!!
> 
> Hahah, me too! I love this! I love all the new people joining! It makes it seem more doable somehow, more fun! YAYYYYYYYYY- if you're thinking of joining but aren't sure if it's too late, forget that, just join us!!!!  We want YOU!
> 
> ...


You should look on groupon and livingsocial for vision/glasses deals.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 5, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Knowing that your vision is stable and your eyes are healthy isn't nothing. Preventative/routine appointments like that always make me feel like I'm being a responsible adult and taking care of myself. Good job!


This.  Granted, I've needed corrective lenses since I was 5 (now I'm 37), plus I've had eye surgeries three times to correct a muscle imbalance.  So I feel kind of funny if I go too long *without* seeing the eye doctor.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 5, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> I agree with @@TooMuchElectric . The sticker shock hurts, but it wasn't for nothing and it's good to be on top of your vision, especially as you had had doubts. I imagine they also checked the general health of your eye, which is important.


Yes!  Having yearly eye exams is important.  I worked in an optometrist's office for 8 years.  They can diagnose diabetes and high blood pressure just from looking at your eye!  Oh and high cholesterol.  Eye exams are important and so are sunglasses!

@@eastofthesun If you can upgrade your lenses to polarized.  They cost more but they reduce glare and protect your eyes.  I honestly believe the reason people think I am 10 years younger than I am is because I wear sunglasses!

Sunglasses keep you from getting wrinkles and macular degeneration.  

OK sorry y'all PSA over.  But for real wear sunglasses.  Every day.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 6, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Knowing that your vision is stable and your eyes are healthy isn't nothing. Preventative/routine appointments like that always make me feel like I'm being a responsible adult and taking care of myself. Good job!


Hah, great point! I must have sounded like an idiot! I guess I don't know that much about ophamologists. I mean, I knew they check your vision and can determine if you have glaucoma, but other than that I had no idea! You're right, it is really good to know my vision is stable!



ZeeOmega said:


> I agree with @@TooMuchElectric . The sticker shock hurts, but it wasn't for nothing and it's good to be on top of your vision, especially as you had had doubts. I imagine they also checked the general health of your eye, which is important.


Thanks, that makes the sticker shock feel a lot less awful.



EggyBread said:


> You should look on groupon and livingsocial for vision/glasses deals.


Great idea! I use groupon already, might as well use it for eyeglasses too!



SneakyBurrito said:


> This.  Granted, I've needed corrective lenses since I was 5 (now I'm 37), plus I've had eye surgeries three times to correct a muscle imbalance.  So I feel kind of funny if I go too long *without* seeing the eye doctor.


Oh wow, I guess I should start going yearly. Honestly, I hadn't been since 2010, so it's probably really good that I finally went in! I shouldn't complain!



lovepink said:


> Yes!  Having yearly eye exams is important.  I worked in an optometrist's office for 8 years.  They can diagnose diabetes and high blood pressure just from looking at your eye!  Oh and high cholesterol.  Eye exams are important and so are sunglasses!
> 
> @@eastofthesun If you can upgrade your lenses to polarized.  They cost more but they reduce glare and protect your eyes.  I honestly believe the reason people think I am 10 years younger than I am is because I wear sunglasses!
> 
> ...


I had no idea they could check that much about your health through your eyes! Amazing! Don't worry about the PSA, I loved it! I'm definitely getting polarized lenses in my sunglasses. I want all the protection I can get. I'm going to wear them all the time when driving (except at night) and when I'm out and about during the day as well! I'm excited!

I went to Warby Parker online and ordered myself a free try-at-home kit of 5 frames. They take your credit card information in case they don't get them back, because you have to send them back. But you can choose 5 frames and it's a fun way to still get a package in the mail but not spend money.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 6, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> I had no idea they could check that much about your health through your eyes! Amazing! Don't worry about the PSA, I loved it! I'm definitely getting polarized lenses in my sunglasses. I want all the protection I can get. I'm going to wear them all the time when driving (except at night) and when I'm out and about during the day as well! I'm excited!
> 
> I went to Warby Parker online and ordered myself a free try-at-home kit of 5 frames. They take your credit card information in case they don't get them back, because you have to send them back. But you can choose 5 frames and it's a fun way to still get a package in the mail but not spend money.


Warby Parker is great; I ended up getting my last two pairs of glasses from them because I didn't have vision coverage and there was a Gilt City deal. 

I'm a strong believer in wearing sunglasses as well. 



Spoiler



As for sunglasses - I invest in them. I am not the type of person to sit on them or lose them so I know that even if I spend $200-300 on a pair they're going to last me many years. Some companies also have lifetime warranties. I had a pair of Smith Optics sunglasses that I bought 8 years ago for outdoorsy things and last year realized the coating was peeling a little at the very edge of the lens; I sent them in and they said the problem was covered under the warranty. I upgraded to a slightly more expensive pair so I paid $40 (for the cost difference) and ended up with a brand new pair of sunglasses.  

I'm at the point in my life where each season I budget for a new pair of sunglasses (classic shapes like aviators, wayfarers, etc.) to slowly build my collection. Polarized are best because it eliminates so much glare!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 6, 2015)

Quick update on my low-buy status:


Still no makeup purchases and although my tinted moisturizer is running low so I'll need to replace it I'm not worried it will trigger me to add anything more to the order. (Of course it's convenient that I rouged so I don't have to meet any minimum for free shipping.) 
It's odd but I've become pretty disinterested in acquiring new things since starting this and have even become really discriminating when it comes to swaps. Unless it's an item I need and am planning to use then I have no interest.   
I did order a book from Amazon but I realized I didn't include books (or entertainment) in my no-buy list. Since buying too many books/films was never a real problem I'm not going to worry about it. 
I'm also relieved when I get home each day and there aren't a bunch of boxes to sort through.


----------



## wurly (Jan 9, 2015)

BeautyLoverIT said:


> Well thank goodness it hasn't started yet because I already fell off the wagon. And I thought I was going to be so great...
> 
> I was at Nordstrom rack and found a kit with the full-size Smashbox primer that I love for only $15 and I had to buy it. I had a gift card so I didn't actually spend any money on it, and I don't own any full size primers just a couple of travel sized, but I still feel pretty bad about buying it (even though I know it was a good deal and I kind of needed it).


I went on a lifestyle change/diet, and would feel guilty whenever I binged or went off my diet. Then I realized I was adding insult to injury. Now if I fall off the wagon I ask myself if I can undo it. If I can't I absolutely refuse to feel guilty . I just enjoy my transgression and promise myself to do better in the future. No more guilt!


----------



## saku (Jan 9, 2015)

still haven't made ANY beauty purchase whatsoever this year. a humidifier, and some contact lens solution don't count, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i did get some sorel boots. i don't have proper snow boots, and every year, i keep delaying getting one. it's been snowing a lot here though, and i'm scared to go outside!


----------



## wurly (Jan 9, 2015)

For those of us who like to recycle, terracycle.com will take cosmetics and personal item packaging, and give points for items. The points can be used to donate to organizations. If you sign up at the above website under the "personal care and beauty brigade", they will give you a label for free shipping. I used to recycle my containers at Origins, but the last few times I got the side eye from the sales people, so this is better for me, I think. I have 2 shopping bags full I mean to recycle next week! Yay!!!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 9, 2015)

saku said:


> and some contact lens solution don't count, right?


Doesn't count.  That's something you need.  Just like my razors from last weekend!


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 9, 2015)

wurly said:


> For those of us who like to recycle, terracycle.com will take cosmetics and personal item packaging, and give points for items. The points can be used to donate to organizations. If you sign up at the above website under the "personal care and beauty brigade", they will give you a label for free shipping. I used to recycle my containers at Origins, but the last few times I got the side eye from the sales people, so this is better for me, I think. I have 2 shopping bags full I mean to recycle next week! Yay!!!


This is really great! Thanks so much. It looks like you only get points if you have 10 lbs of stuff to send them at a time, but they'll still give you a free shipping label if you send less, so it's better than trashing it all!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 9, 2015)

wurly said:


> For those of us who like to recycle, terracycle.com will take cosmetics and personal item packaging, and give points for items. The points can be used to donate to organizations. If you sign up at the above website under the "personal care and beauty brigade", they will give you a label for free shipping. I used to recycle my containers at Origins, but the last few times I got the side eye from the sales people, so this is better for me, I think. I have 2 shopping bags full I mean to recycle next week! Yay!!!


Love this! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 10, 2015)

I KNOW I'm 10 Days late, but I haven't brought anything beauty related yet this New Year...actually, I've barely left my house because of the below freezing temperatures. So I'm gonna participate. I’m actually going to go until my birthday month of May 1.

I’m a full-time grad student and I have a TON of skincare products. So I'm going to do a No Beauty Buy challenge and my goal is clear, glowing, even-toned skin, correcting any hyperpigmentaton. I’m going to focus on using up my skincare products consistently to see if they really are worth the hype.

Here are my rules:
+ I will keep my Birchbox (it pays for itself with the points and codes), We Are Onyx (its the best beauty subscription service for Brown girls), and Glossybox subscription (tho I may cancel Glossybox sometime soon).

+ No buying any products using my own money unless its a necessity and it runs out, like a gentle cleanser. I am going to make an exception and say that I will be buying the OST Vitamin C Serum soon because I’m trying to get clear skin and everyone is raving about how well it works. I’m waiting on a new batch to be made because the manufacture date currently is December and I know Vitamin C’s shelf-life is short and it takes 15-30 days to ship from Korea.

+ I will have over 900 Birchbox points by next week, plus I have a 25% off my 25th box code, so I can buy products using my points/code as long as my total comes to be under $20.

+ I can still engage in swapping/trading items on here.

+ I have horrible eczema on my back, so I will have to buy some aquaphor, possibly a gentle shower gel, and a humidifier, but these are moreso health related purchases.

*What I'll Be Working On in the Meantime *
1. Trying to achieve acne free, glowing, even toned, skin by having a consistent day and night skincare regimen using the numerous skincare products I already own.
2. Using up as many hair products as I can by experimenting on wash day and with various styles
3. Getting back in the habit of doing my nails at least weekly
4. Wearing a fragrance every day
5. Organizing/reducing my beauty stash again (I feel like I do this every 3 months or so but because I get so many samples and buy so many things, it gets disorganized and items get lost in the mix)

If I stick with this I will reward myself with my 3 items that are on my beauty wish list.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 10, 2015)

@@chocolatesauce2 Welcome aboard, great to have you join in the fun!


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm joining you all... A little late, but after spending too much this week this is what I need. We are expecting a baby boy in April so it's not like I don't need to save instead of buying beauty stuff.

I'm trying to go through my stash and buying lots of stuff is not helping... The clutter is getting to me. 

**The only stuff I can/will buy: concealer if I run out, shampoo+conditioner, cleanser and just the other stuff I need on a daily basis (shaving cream, contact lenses solution, etc.).

**I'll keep my Ipsy and Birchbox subs, but no new ones. I can swap/trade as well.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been thinking of doing a second 100 day beginning on May 1st. That gives a break between the two, and would allow a slew of new people to join up without being so late. What do y'all think?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2015)

Kristine you are absolutely welcome to start one!  I don't know how much participation you'll have, but I think it's an excellent idea - my only suggestion is to bump it back a bit?  I'd like more than a 20 day break just to feel like I can spoil myself for a bit!

HOWEVER, if there are other people who would prefer the short break, and would like to start May 1st, I'm all for it!


----------



## Margiee (Jan 11, 2015)

My plan (if anybody wants to come on this adventure with me) is to do a 6 month no-buy so one that ends the last day of June. If I am good during this 100 day challenge I can use ULTA points for a big purchase/treat (and any replacements I anticipate for the remainder) the week this challenge ends. But if there are people looking for that longer term no buy I would love a group. If not, I know the usual monthly threads are more than supportive enough to help me out until the end of my personal goal!


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 11, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> I've been thinking of doing a second 100 day beginning on May 1st. That gives a break between the two, and would allow a slew of new people to join up without being so late. What do y'all think?


I like the idea!  Going through my stash today made me realize just how much stuff I have (and there's more to get to), but I would have to make an exception for myself, June is my b-day month, and my reward for doing well on this 100 days is a b-day shopping spree (and only that shopping spree).


----------



## wurly (Jan 12, 2015)

Has anyone started a thread for treats after the first 10-day milestone?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 12, 2015)

@ How about June 1st? That would be easier to keep track of, to do two a year, once every 6 months.

  I would like it to become a  MUT "thing", like the secret exchanges twice a year. Of course getting things for your giftee only would not count, so it wouldn't interfere with gift exchanges.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 12, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> I've been thinking of doing a second 100 day beginning on May 1st. That gives a break between the two, and would allow a slew of new people to join up without being so late. What do y'all think?


I would probably join.  With the exception that I think I would order the Sephora sun safety collection when it comes out (don't remember the exact date), and something else to hit free shipping.  I really used everything in that collection last year (except for the bronzer) and liked that some of the proceeds went to a good cause.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 12, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> @ How about June 1st? That would be easier to keep track of, to do two a year, once every 6 months.
> 
> I would like it to become a  MUT "thing", like the secret exchanges twice a year. Of course getting things for your giftee only would not count, so it wouldn't interfere with gift exchanges.


I'd totally join! May seems like it would be too quickly after this one, but June sounds perfect!

Plus, I'll be totally broke from being on maternity leave... I will NEED to be on a no buy!  

I can buy the essentials in between, June makes total sense for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2015)

June sounds perfect!  That should take us right through the summer, ending in early Sept (I think?  Someone help me count) which is right in time for the holidays.  And we all know ain't nobody got time for a no-buy during the holidays!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 12, 2015)

wurly said:


> Has anyone started a thread for treats after the first 10-day milestone?


I get the impression we're just doing a single thread for everything.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 12, 2015)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I get the impression we're just doing a single thread for everything.


we should just do one. it's starting to get immensely cluttered in the forum as of late....


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 12, 2015)

wurly said:


> Has anyone started a thread for treats after the first 10-day milestone?


I started a general rewards thread yesterday afternoon. Link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135529-no-buy-rewards/

I'm not interested in a separate reward thread for every ten days. I don't think it make sense, especially since several people are doing a reward of $1/day towards a big reward at the end.


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm thrilled you guys are thinking of doing another no buy for summer, because I am loving this one so much. It has brought me such peace, joy, and motivation. I will join whenever it happens.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 12, 2015)

Soooo I bought a bitsy from Darling Clandestine, it is LE though so it doesn't count. Buuuut, I also threw in a lip balm bc she took them off the site FOREVER and I didn't want churro lip balm to disappear again. Plus, I had 20% off from a leaky bottle I got pre-no-buy. 

I also bought stuff from Hello Waffle today. It was mainly discontinued stuff that was disappearing on Jan 31 + some stuff for a thank you gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Annnd again, 20% off! 

Other than that, I have stayed strong and closed mega carts!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 12, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> @ How about June 1st? That would be easier to keep track of, to do two a year, once every 6 months.
> 
> I would like it to become a  MUT "thing", like the secret exchanges twice a year. Of course getting things for your giftee only would not count, so it wouldn't interfere with gift exchanges.


What are the secret exchanges you mentioned? Sounds fun!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> What are the secret exchanges you mentioned? Sounds fun!


@@Natasha01 the winter one is Secret Santa and there were two over last summer (which will be consolidated to one this year):  Midsummer Exchange (with Fairy Godmothers) and SummerSwap (I think they were Roadies?  I didn't actually do that one).  They really are a lot of fun!


----------



## saku (Jan 13, 2015)

still no beauty purchases for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and the sorel boots are sooo worth it! i'm glad to be able to free up some money (from not buying makeup) for more sensible things that i need.)


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2015)

I am late to this but I really need to be on a no-buy this year.  I lost my job at the end of last year and had a baby so money is super tight.  I haven't bought anything this year so far so I will jump in if that's okay?  

My Rules:

1.  I can keep one Birchbox and the NM VC sub that I have, I must cancel all other subs.

 2.  No buying any make-up, body, or skincare items with exceptions for things like deodorant or shampoo if I run out.

3.  Items bought with points or giftcards are okay.  Swaps and exchanges are okay but I must stay within $5 of the budget.

That's all I can think of for now but I may add something later if a situation arises.  

Thank you for creating this forum!  It can be hard to stick to a no-buy without help.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 13, 2015)

LadyK said:


> I am late to this but I really need to be on a no-buy this year.  I lost my job at the end of last year and had a baby so money is super tight.  I haven't bought anything this year so far so I will jump in if that's okay?
> 
> My Rules:
> 
> ...


Welcome!  Always a good time to jump in!  Best of luck to you with the no buy (job hunting, if you begin looking) and new baby!  We have lots of fun sub threads such as a thread where the 100 days is broken into 10 day chunks so 1-10 and 11-20 so far, a 100 empties in 100 day thread and a slumber party thread!

Welcome to the no buy party!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 15, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> I've been thinking of doing a second 100 day beginning on May 1st. That gives a break between the two, and would allow a slew of new people to join up without being so late. What do y'all think?


I love love love the idea of a second 100 day no-buy. :luv:    I've been thinking that most of my beauty purchases after this current no-buy will be during 15% off at Sephora in April, so by then I'll be ready to go back on a no-buy until around November, when good sales start again! Either May or June work for me... whatever you guys choose will be awesome.



magicalmom said:


> June sounds perfect!  That should take us right through the summer, ending in early Sept (I think?  Someone help me count) which is right in time for the holidays.  And we all know ain't nobody got time for a no-buy during the holidays!


Good point, plus that's when all the good deals are so it's smart to buy then anyway. Hmm, let me see. if it starts on May 1st, it ends on August 9. If it starts on June 1st, it ends September 9. (I used this handy little website to add days to calculate a date.)



EdithS2 said:


> I'm thrilled you guys are thinking of doing another no buy for summer, because I am loving this one so much. It has brought me such peace, joy, and motivation. I will join whenever it happens.


Me too! I'm so glad we're going to do another one, but with a break in between. I think it's going to be really good because we can kind of reward ourselves with things we need, and you know after that the purchases will be things you really will use, since you  had to go through so much other junk you had previously bought.... and then we go back into it and it'll help us stick to this as a lifestyle change and not just a no buy. I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!



TooMuchElectric said:


> I started a general rewards thread yesterday afternoon. Link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135529-no-buy-rewards/
> 
> I'm not interested in a separate reward thread for every ten days. I don't think it make sense, especially since several people are doing a reward of $1/day towards a big reward at the end.


I agree, just one thread for the rewards is great!



saku said:


> still no beauty purchases for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and the sorel boots are sooo worth it! i'm glad to be able to free up some money (from not buying makeup) for more sensible things that i need.)


Good for you!!!! I have a pair of Sorel boots too, and I love them! They are waterproof, cute as pie, comfortable, and resilient!

--

Just wanted to say I'm really glad you started this @@Kristine Walker and you are awesome!

Also, to anyone who wants to join but is hesitant because it's already started, just jump on in! Hey, if you start today, you can still do 100 days of no-buy if you go to April 25th. Or if you end on the same day as the rest of us, you'll still be doing a 85 day no-buy, which is still really awesome!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 15, 2015)

*Just a quick update:*

Still holding strong on the no purchases other than required restocks. (Also, kind of handy to use coupons to pick up other restocks like eye cream where I'm less loyal to a particular product!) I think eradicating all of the promotional emails helped me a lot but I also have little interest now that I'm in this mindset. If only I can transfer this to other areas of my life that need improvement! 

I still haven't decided on a specific reward for this; I think cleaning out my stash may be a reward in itself? It feels so nice to toss the empties. I admit once I finish a preferred product I'll delve into the samples/deluxe sizes so I can clear them out more quickly. 

And to everyone who's thinking of joining this group - it is never to late! I think we're all keeping track for ourselves so you can start whenever you like!

@@eastofthesun do you mind if I borrow your signature?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 15, 2015)

@@CuriouslyAmanda Good job on keeping to your no-buy!!! Also, sure, I don't mind if you borrow my signature! Go ahead, anyone who wants to. It's kind of fun updating it every once-in-a-while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 15, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> @@CuriouslyAmanda Good job on keeping to your no-buy!!! Also, sure, I don't mind if you borrow my signature! Go ahead, anyone who wants to. It's kind of fun updating it every once-in-a-while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Fabulous! Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Jan 15, 2015)

I forget if I posted in this one when it first came up. I'm doing a one year project pan/ no buy/low buy. 

I had bought more than I was allowed the first week on January because I went to outlets and...well. I know I made a mistake of going. 

However, I didn't let that get me down and just give up. To make sure I try and keep up with my goals and such, I uploaded my Project Pan video today. So, I have accountability. I also plan to have my 'goals' video put up so that keeps me motivated. 

I have been using my project pan items. I'm happy with that. The hard part will be not buying anything and sticking to my guns. My main problem is if I don't buy something of makeup my mind tends to try to compensate by spending the same amount I would on makeup on something like movies or snacks. So, I need to control myself. 

I made a small buy yesterday on soda and today I bought one snack but I didn't spend more than 15.00 total. So, I'm alright with that. My goal is to just keep up with everything. Pay off my bills and also read more. That's something I want to do this year. 50 books. How is everyone elses progress going? 

I'm also thinking about making a post on my 'One year no buy/project pan' if anyone would be interested.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I have adopted a new mindset for the time being:  The feeling I will have at the end of my successful 100 day no-buy experience will be far better than the feeling I will have if I end up buying any makeup or unnecessary beauty items between now and April 10, 2015.


----------



## saku (Jan 19, 2015)

almost 20 days in, still no beauty purchases!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 19, 2015)

annatomical said:


> I think I have adopted a new mindset for the time being:  The feeling I will have at the end of my successful 100 day no-buy experience will be far better than the feeling I will have if I end up buying any makeup or unnecessary beauty items between now and April 10, 2015.


Excellent! I'm already getting some of that sensation. It's the reverse of how it used to be. Now I look at the stash and get overwhelmed that I have so many products to use up and I'm really pleased when I have empties.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 19, 2015)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Excellent! I'm already getting some of that sensation. It's the reverse of how it used to be. Now I look at the stash and get overwhelmed that I have so many products to use up and I'm really pleased when I have empties.


Empties definitely excite me now!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 20, 2015)

It's Day 20! Congrats to everyone who's sticking with their plan and to everyone who slipped but caught themselves!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annatomical (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm really happy with my decision to joint the 100 day no-buy.  So far I have avoided making unnecessary beauty/makeup purchases and I have been reducing my stash as much as a person reasonably can inside the past 20 days.  That said, I know it will take me more than 20 days of sticking to my plan to get myself back on track.  Hopefully the rest of this challenge goes as well as its beginning!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 21, 2015)

annatomical said:


> I'm really happy with my decision to joint the 100 day no-buy.  So far I have avoided making unnecessary beauty/makeup purchases and I have been reducing my stash as much as a person reasonably can inside the past 20 days.  That said, I know it will take me more than 20 days of sticking to my plan to get myself back on track.  Hopefully the rest of this challenge goes as well as its beginning!!!


Hear, hear!

Oh everyone, guess what! Take a look at our calendar of progress!!!





That's pretty great!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, I broke my no-buy temporarily. The reason being my birthday, which is around the corner, and a few husband-ok'd presents (we share our bank account, and he knows of my no-buy, so we agreed my birthday could be a small exception). I bought a few things, one of which I needed and several of which I did not. The one I needed was mascara (desperately, since my very last tube was pushing 8 months old), and the rest were blushes, which I most definitely did NOT need.

That said, total was $100...which is fantastic compared to last year's birthday-time splurging that was many more times that. I'm proud of myself for exercising restraint in the face of an opportunity to shop, unlike before...zero restraint. it was a free-for-all. And so back on the horse we go for the remaining of this year's no-buy.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 21, 2015)

jaylilee said:


> I'm proud of myself for exercising restraint in the face of an opportunity to shop, unlike before


Hey Jaylilee! Happy Birthday, girl! My birthday is tomorrow..... I'll be *gulp* 30!!!!!! Big one! :wacko2: ldlad:

Anyway, I think you did an awesome job of balancing needs and wants. After all, you're doing a 365 day no-buy, which is huge, you deserve some birthday presents, whether they are makeup or not! I hope you really like your blush. That's one of my weaknesses too :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:   , and I definitely have more than I need, but hey, live a little! :sunshine:


----------



## annatomical (Jan 22, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> My birthday is tomorrow..... I'll be *gulp* 30!!!!!! Big one!


Just remember, you aren't getting older.  You're getting hotter!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday, @@eastofthesun ! Enjoy your day!  :wizard:   :king:   :mussical:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@eastofthesun !  I hope it's amazing!   :wub:   :wizard:   :hugs3:   :sunshine:


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy birthday @@eastofthesun!!  :mussical:


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Hey Jaylilee! Happy Birthday, girl! My birthday is tomorrow..... I'll be *gulp* 30!!!!!! Big one! :wacko2: ldlad:
> 
> Anyway, I think you did an awesome job of balancing needs and wants. After all, you're doing a 365 day no-buy, which is huge, you deserve some birthday presents, whether they are makeup or not! I hope you really like your blush. That's one of my weaknesses too :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:   , and I definitely have more than I need, but hey, live a little! :sunshine:


HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAY!!!!!!  :wizard:   :king:   :hugs3:

I hope you have a good one.

And yeah, 365 day no-buy is def. going to be a big one since we've only been at this for 22 days but I am confident I can do it! Birthday presents aside, I haven't really felt the urge to shop, and am learning more and more about myself in the process.. Obviously I've been rediscovering and experimenting with my stash a lot longer than just 22 days, since I really cut back in 2014, but I've learned my likes and dislikes and what I really need vs. the wants gimmies.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@jaylilee and @@eastofthesun !  :wizard:


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 22, 2015)

So many birthdays! Happy Birthday @@eastofthesun! And @@jaylilee! And happy belated to @@meaganola!

&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday, @@jaylilee !


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Happy Birthday @@jaylilee and @@eastofthesun !  :wizard:





TooMuchElectric said:


> So many birthdays! Happy Birthday @@eastofthesun! And @@jaylilee! And happy belated to @@meaganola!
> 
> &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3





jesemiaud said:


> Happy Birthday, @@jaylilee !


Thank you BB's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *kissy face and hugs for all*. Turning 27 @[email protected]


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for the birthay wishes, everyone!!! Happy Birthday to all the January babies out there!!!!!

@@jaylilee I remember turning 27 seemed like a pretty big deal. Love your year, girl!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@jaylilee !!!   :hugs3:    :smilehappyyes:   :wizard:


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 22, 2015)

@@jaylilee @@eastofthesun HAPPY BIRTHDAY ladies!


----------



## Margiee (Jan 23, 2015)

Happy happy birthdays @jaylilee and @eastofthesun!  You guys feel like my support team from reading you on this forum all last year.  You are the awesomest support team ever and I hope you both took your birthdays as chances to really pamper/love yourselves and be the happiest you can be!  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 23, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Thank you so much for the birthay wishes, everyone!!! Happy Birthday to all the January babies out there!!!!!
> 
> @@jaylilee I remember turning 27 seemed like a pretty big deal. Love your year, girl!


ya...it feels like a pretty big deal lol my husband is 8 years older and just shakes his head at me, but aaahhhh!!!



magicalmom said:


> Happy Birthday @@jaylilee !!!   :hugs3:    :smilehappyyes:   :wizard:


:hugs3:   :hugs3:   :wub:   Thank you hon!!!



Natasha01 said:


> @@jaylilee @@eastofthesun HAPPY BIRTHDAY ladies!


thanks!!!!



Margiee said:


> Happy happy birthdays @jaylilee and @eastofthesun!  You guys feel like my support team from reading you on this forum all last year.  You are the awesomest support team ever and I hope you both took your birthdays as chances to really pamper/love yourselves and be the happiest you can be!  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:


ahahaha same! Mostly my birthdays are about catching up on all the sleep i've been missing for a while. haha! thank you, sweets!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anyone know what happened to the Days 20-30 No Buy Challenge thread? I can't seem to access it.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 24, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the Days 20-30 No Buy Challenge thread? I can't seem to access it.


I can't find it either....


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the Days 20-30 No Buy Challenge thread? I can't seem to access it.





crazycatlady82 said:


> I can't find it either....


I can't find it either!  It just disappeared!  @ @ can you all see it from the mod side?  Was it taken down for a reason?  TIA!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 25, 2015)

I was just looking too and couldn't find it!

Anyways, haven't been posting much due to some health issues but no buy in tact! Not gonna lie, struggling right now. I'm bored, I'm not feeling well, the "you deserve new pretties" mindset is creeping in hardcore. But ultimately I know it won't make me feel better and I'm SO CLOSE to making a month that I want to hold on.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm looking and I don't see it, but I have a theory.  One member's account got messed up (thankfully it's restored now) but I think it affected some threads she started, and I think that was one of them!  I'm going to restart the thread, give me a few and I'll link it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2015)

Here ya go!  Again, so sorry.  I promise we're working on it from the back end.  Rawr computers sometimes, amirite?   :bringiton:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135664-days-21-30-of-the-100-no-buy-challenge/


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been gone from MUT for like ever, grrrr real life getting in the way.  Joining the 20-30 day thread right now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh yeahhhh, we're ready for another update!!!!!!!!





 :w00t:   Good job, everyone!!!!!!!!!!  :w00t:

Note to those who slipped up during this 10-day period:  :hugs3:

Good for you for being honest with yourself and for scrutinizing your actions.

Definitely feel the guilt, but don't let it defeat you. You have to feel it to move forward, but you also have to forgive yourself and try to work on your actions in the future. Take it from me, I slipped up in days 11-20. It wasn't a good feeling, and I can't take it back, but it will definitely keep me on the right track for a long time to come. :blush2: :smilehappyyes:

:sunshine: :sunshine: :sunshine: :mussical: :luv: :luv: :luv: :luv:


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jan 30, 2015)

So I missed the first 30 days but have decided that I am on a no buy for eyeshadow for this whole year. But I will start small and try to make it to the 100 day mark first. Doing pan that palette has shown me that it takes a year to use one palette. I have over 10 large shadow palettes so I could go at least ten years without buying eyeshadow if they magically didn't go bad forever. Too. Much. Eyeshadow. Must stop the madness!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 31, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> So I missed the first 30 days but have decided that I am on a no buy for eyeshadow for this whole year. But I will start small and try to make it to the 100 day mark first. Doing pan that palette has shown me that it takes a year to use one palette. I have over 10 large shadow palettes so I could go at least ten years without buying eyeshadow if they magically didn't go bad forever. Too. Much. Eyeshadow. Must stop the madness!


I like the way you think.   Honestly, I don't need any eye shadow or blush or bronzer or any more lip products of any description for the foreseeable future and not buying any for an entire year would probably be very good for me.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 31, 2015)

This could sound quite enabler-ish so you may not want to read it depending on your state of mind...



Spoiler



There are Lancome GWPs at Sears, The Bay, and Lancome.ca simultaneously - under normal circumstances, Lancome = Kryptonite...  if I see a GWP and I end up justifying to myself there is something I need or something I should really try this time around.  However, I am being successful at convincing myself there is nothing in any of the GWPs that I could possibly need and no products I should try or products I need to replenish. Then, I look at my crazy-huge stash and that seems to cement my decision to not buy. Today I set aside items to donate to a women's shelter.  Most of these items were beauty related and most of the beauty items I was donating also happen to be Lancome items from GWPs!  Probably some time after April 10th and before my last Artliner goes bad in July, I will make a Lancome purchase and that will likely be one Artliner in either black or brown and hopefully a GWP with something cool in it like the Nutrix body lotion.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

I know I'm way late to this, I missed the first 31 days, but I'm joining in. My 100 days won't end until May 12th.

The rules for my 100 day challenge are:

1. No makeup purchases of any sort unless something gets damaged and I don't have a replacement for it.

2. I can keep my current sub.

3. No haircare or skincare products unless I run out of something.

4. No more buying makeup brushes unless something gets damaged.

Eta: I meant lost, damaged,or stolen.


----------

